# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/4/13 - HERE COMES THE PAIN



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*MONDAY NIGHT RAW FIVE POINT PREVIEW*













































The entire show is basically built around Paul Heyman. It's also interesting to see everything intertwined like this. I can't remember the last time we had a storyline that reached out to multiple characters. WWE dealing with some complex shit for a change. I wonder if they're actually able to pull this off and get it right.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/2/13*

urgh @ MizTV. Heyman may make it bearable. 

HUNTER/BROCK face to face.

Shield to attack Cena again plz


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/2/13*

Brock will destroy the MizTV set just like Ryback


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope Miz likes the sight of his own anus, because he's gonna be getting a good view of it once Lesnar bends him like a pretzel and shoves the Miz's own head up there :brock

I hope for a good promo from The Rock...................via the process of standing in front of a camera, sending that signal to a machine orbiting the earth and then that gets processed and sent to the arena in which RAW is taking place :rock

Also Heyman, Punk and Jericho.

Finally, I hope to see Bo Dallas Bullhammered right in his vagina.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Now I know most people think this is fake but its still seems somewhat real. If its fake then kudos to the guy for making some awesome videos because these videos look like something WWE will produce.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Its because of that mask in the video that makes me think WWE didn't make that.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Big chance of HHH returning on Raw.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think Stephanie will return 2 this Monday


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Shane will return and beat up Lesnar


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

2/2/13? unk2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Is The Rock going to be on Raw?

*Not live in the the arena...*

But *via satellite*? :rock4




Brock kill Miz plz. I'm tuning in for that and more Heyman on the mic, more Punk on the mic, and maybe the Cena/Sheamus/Ryback vs. The Shield situation leads to a tag team Elimination Chamber match. That certainly would be the extra incentive to hook me in for the next PPV.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> *MONDAY NIGHT RAW FIVE POINT PREVIEW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope they get it right. Has me intrigued. I'm assuming Lesnar will be saved for the main event timeslot, with Heyman-Miz on MizTV as the opener (which will lead to Punk coming out - instead of Lesnar - setting up Punk-Miz for a later top of the hour segment, with a Sheild-Cena confrontation at a different top of the hour segment. Other than those top of the hour segments and opener and main event timeslots --- I'm hoping for decent storylines rather than just filler...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm looking forward to watch Raw this week. It's gonna be interesting to see what Lesnar, Heyman, Punk and The Shield will do next.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yay, I'm so extremely pumped for the build up to Rock/Cena II, Lesnar/HHH II, and Punk/Taker


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Triple H to return with the sledgehammer/leather jacket combo :mark:


----------



## Richard Richard (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanna see if this Anonymous cam thing is real, It's most likely fake but I'm still looking forward to RAW this week.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's hope that Cena now starts to deal with the Shield like he did with Nexus. One at a time "injured" and gone for awhile. Last week was just too ridiculous with Sheamus, Ryback and Cena all done 3 on 1. 

HHH will almost certainly be back, hopefully Steph too. Maybe Steph first, then Brock Lesbianar (he does look rather like a ****) comes out to menace, then HHH with sledge to clear the ring. 

It's really too bad WWE can't create stars anymore. 

They should have someone in creative whose only job is to sit and think of catchphrases for the newer guys.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If Rock isn't gonna be there live, they should have at least taped backstage segments with him, so it seems like he is there, but he's not really.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

He'll be in an 'exclusive' interview with Michael Cole I imagine.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince in hospital segment please. :vince2


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

:lmao I find it hilarious how its about Heyman and how he is involve in all sorts of things. RAW IS HEYMAN!
But I am looking forward to seeing what Lesnar does next. Perhaps a HHH or Stephanie appearance? What I'm not looking forward to is hearing Punk shit on Rock for not being there live if Rock is indeed not there.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so fucking pumped, Jeeeeez! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Damn, so much potential!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I think Shane will return and beat up Lesnar


One can only hope. 

Btw, Grant > Phil, just saying bro. :rock


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm really liking this potential for a layered story that's all tied together by Heyman. That is the kind of thing I really want to see WWE do and I hope they are up to the task.

Heyman has been absolute gold for quite a while now and the wrestlers involved all do what they do very well so all the performance parts are there. Now it's just up to the writing.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The way things are going they might as well center Wrestlemania around Heyman and his many guys.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The entire show is built around Heyman. I feel this is going to be a good Raw. Hopefully Lesnar destroys The Miz and his stupid MizTV set.

Shield to attack Cena again plz. :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Expecting a Trips return.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

to return (hopefully)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really looking forward to Raw.

I'm sure we won't get The Rock but I think having Brock Lesnar will make up for it. Especially as we will most likely get some sort of Heyman promo too. We will get more CM Punk and see where this unveiling of Heyman and The Shield takes him as well as The Shield themselves. Also, what do Cena/Sheamus/Ryback do regarding last week, will we see the 6 man tag match we all crave for at Elimination Chamber?

I think potentially, tomorrow night can be potentially epic. But I wouldn't count on it being that good until the final hour or so. Definitely got me interested though just by the end of Raw last week and that is how it should always be.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar/HHH promo?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like Raw is Heyman and his guys.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JY57 said:


> to return (hopefully)


In in ideal world she would be the next person to go down this time to the Kimura lock but in today's PC era of WWE I don't see that happening.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Potential to put the best stable in years together, hope they don't drop the ball.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't even F5 Miz. Just punch him stiffly repeatedly until he can no longer wrestle. Then do the same thing to Cena.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The GOAT One said:


> Vince in hospital segment please. :vince2


Get the bedpans ready


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im just looking forward to seeing whether this "anonymous" is just some fake or actually someone debuting, although im siding towards it just being some fraud.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I expect Stephanie will show up if Cripple H is still in hiding.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Richard said:


> I wanna see if this Anonymous cam thing is real, It's most likely fake but I'm still looking forward to RAW this week.


Wasn't the Anonymous thing supposed to debut last week?



1TheRockHHH said:


> Now I know most people think this is fake but its still seems somewhat real. If its fake then kudos to the guy for making some awesome videos because these videos look like something WWE will produce.


DAT AINT PG!



rikers10 said:


> Im just looking forward to seeing whether this "anonymous" is just some fake or actually someone debuting, although im siding towards it just being some fraud.


Pretty sure the Anonymous thing was supposed to debut last week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Something tells me Lesnar's gonna squash Miz after Miz starts to do those wannabe-Rock insults to Heyman.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Something tells me Lesnar's gonna squash Miz after Miz starts to do those wannabe-Rock insults to Heyman.


 Yes please, multiple F5's to Miz would be nice...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao RIP Miz....Prepare for a massive ass whipping......

I'm excited for this Raw. It should be pretty good. I just hope the Shield doesn't get buried by team PG(Cena, Sheamus, Ryback).


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't wait for Raw tomorrow, hoping Triple H returns and beats up Brock.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

I bet Miz is shitting himself right now.

:brock


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

BORK.

:brock


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Punk/Heyman/Lesnar/HHH promo?












My body is ready.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wasn't the Anonymous thing supposed to debut last week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes claiming on hes twitter that Vince pushed it back to this week at the last minute.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope they announce Gillberg for HoF.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

rikers10 said:


> Hes claiming on hes twitter that Vince pushed it back to this week at the last minute.


I'm sure he did. I imagine this will keep getting pushed back until people eventually forget about it.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Better see an alliance form under Paul Heyman


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't see HHH appearing tomorrow night, but rather for EC or the following night on Raw. I can see Steph cutting a promo on Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H will return the night after Elimination Chamber, I think Brock will Bork someone close to The Game again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd love a Brock promo. Brock will be the reason Miz is feeling the way he's feeling. :brock


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Kill him Brock.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i can see Rock show up tonight with Suprise.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Brock Lesnar please destroy Miz


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you think we'll see Brock tonight?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

zep81 said:


> Do you think we'll see Brock tonight?


I think he is scheduled to be there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL 5 POINT PREVIEW...

Brock Lesnar
Brock Lesnar
Brock Lesnar
The Shield
Paul Heyman

Wow, great. Not a lot happening then..?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Tonight's show should be interesting. Looks like Brock will have another victim in the miz tonight. Expect the IWC to bitch about whatever Cena does tonight....as usual smh


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I did not watch RAW last week. I feel like I made the right decision. I am trying to decide if I should bother with the show tonight or not. No matter what, I always feel like WWE lets me down as a fan. I just can not stand the direction they seemingly take every angle. The writing is so poor. The wrestlers themselves are uninteresting & not relatable at all. 

With the return of The Rock, the return Brock Lesnar, the "Road to Wrestlemania" & a few other points of interest (Shield, Punk, Cesaro) I _should_ be interested in the show(s) right now. At least I feel like, as a wrestling fan, I should be. TLC was a great PPV. The live Smackdown in January was a good show. I know WWE is capable of still entertaining me. Then I read about the show I missed & I read about Tensai in lingerie dancing with Brodus, a Divas Showgirl Lumberjill match, The Great Khali Karaoke Challenge & all sorts of other nonsense & I just shake my head & say fuck it.

I don't know who the target audience for any of that shit is. It's not kids & I doubt anyone is going to find it all that funny. I don't think that pro-wrestling needs to be 100% serious all the time, I do think there is a place for comedy, but WWE has no idea what funny actually is. 

Tonight will be more of the same. A bunch of talking & matches that don't mean anything, that serve no purpose whatsoever, that we've seen twelve times already.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Not enough Heyman for my liking.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Will watch tommorrow but I think it'll be a good show! Can't see HHH being anywhere near the show.


----------



## DannyCool (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=961P6Vp5hl4

Pretty sure it's fake, but would have been so awesome.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

DannyCool said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=961P6Vp5hl4
> 
> Pretty sure it's fake, but would have been so awesome.


It's times like these we should all get on our knees and pray to god that the video there is real and will be aired on Raw tonight.

Having said that, I don't believe that's real for one minute.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

DannyCool said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=961P6Vp5hl4
> 
> Pretty sure it's fake, but would have been so awesome.


This is his new "fake" video. Apparently he's here... lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b3XF9yK6-w


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't really be bothered with Raw tonight. Will not watch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The mask on the WWE Anonymous is sick as fuck to be fair. Just a shame he was supposed to debut last week and it's quite clearly fake.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's raw tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> Where's raw tonight?


Atlanta, GA

Expect large Goldberg chants aimed at Ryback.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL at like 90% of the posts wanting Lesnar to destroy Miz tonight, proof that he really is an awful face and is perfect being a douchebag heel.

:brock


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking forward to the Lesnar/Heyman/Vince development, that's it.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Atlanta, GA
> 
> Expect large Goldberg chants aimed at Ryback.


IT'S BEEN THE 3RD TIME THEY WENT TO ATLANTA(1st was wm 27) AND YOU PEOPLE DON'T LEARN THAT ATLANTA IS A MARK CITY NOW


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Atlanta nowadays is meh. I don't remember the last time the crowd went like its Hotlanta.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh god, not Atlanta, after that Hell in a Cell abomination they should have been dropped right down the pecking order, hopefully Lesnar can inject some life into them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

krai999 said:


> IT'S BEEN THE 3RD TIME THEY WENT TO ATLANTA(1st was wm 27) AND YOU PEOPLE DON'T LEARN THAT ATLANTA IS A MARK CITY NOW


Okay....

What are you trying to say?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Opener*
Miz to open the show with Heyman, Brock to come out destroy Miz and Heyman to say something will happen in the main event.
*1st Hour*
Cena will come out and call out The Shield, instead he'll get CM Punk I think and we'll get a promo between them with The Shield then attacking Cena and Ryback and Sheamus come for the save. 
*2nd Hour*
Cena or Punk match.
*Ending*
Heyman and Brock promo and Brock to Bork someone.

Meh' should be decent. The starpower segments aren't the issue when it comes this time of year, there normally all very good its the bits between the hours which tend to be horrible.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

YoungGun_UK said:


> *Opener*
> Miz to open the show with Heyman, Brock to come out destroy Miz and Heyman to say something will happen in the main event.
> *1st Hour*
> Cena will come out and call out The Shield, instead he'll get CM Punk I think and we'll get a promo between them with The Shield then attacking Cena and Ryback and Sheamus come for the save.
> ...


Sounds about right. Just another reason not watch Raw again. When people can so accurately sum up a show that hasn't aired live yet it pretty much tells you the show sucks.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

gonna skip this, just like last week. Lets see what happens after EC


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

One of these matches will happen...

Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton
Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus
Randy Orton vs. Antonio Cesaro
Team Hell No vs. Rhodes Scholars


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah man, they're in Atlanta again?! More noise at my local library. 

Oh and HERE COMES THE BORK. :brock


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoping for a decent show tonight, unfortunately we'll have no wwe champion but brock is a bonus and even better in my opinion.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> One of these matches will happen...
> 
> Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton
> Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus
> ...


Rhodes Scholars broke up, so count that last one out.

Hoping for more Shield domination. After they had such a big week they need a strong follow up as they tie into this whole Heyman/Punk/Bork/Vince/Maddox situation. Also interested to see how Punk reacts to everything, if he reacts at all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah they did break up in the end? Well, that was pointless.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't wait to hear "Time to play the gay" tonight


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sick of "champions" having matches and NOT defending the title. What's the point? If you're the champ, you should be defending your title every match. I hate that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet there's a moment during this show where the lights go out and the commentator's mention the Superbowl blackout. WWE can't pass that up.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm going to skip to:

Tha Rack extending his right arm and keep on shaking it as he talks.
Jahn See-nuh doing another corny ass interview.
Bork Laser fuckin shit up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a good feeling about Raw this week hopefully I'm right, looking forward to seeing what happens with Heyman/Brock/Triple H and the Shield. Also looking forward to seeing Antonio Cesaro being a BOSS as usual.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

G-Mafia said:


> I'm sick of "champions" having matches and NOT defending the title. What's the point? If you're the champ, you should be defending your title every match. I hate that.


100% agree


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> I bet there's a moment during this show where the lights go out and the commentator's mention the Superbowl blackout. WWE can't pass that up.


Oh but of course :lol

It'll probably just be The Shield.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

haha is it me or is the youtube video a fake? problem i have is the show is pg but yet the video clearly shows michael myers. i can imagine it now masacre him walking down to the ring with a butchers knife lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I predict the following:

Another boring Cena Promo
Lesnar do a Promo
Punk/Rock Promo (Rock via satellite)
HHH to return
Orton-Cesaro for the 269th Million time
Ziggler to get burried


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't want to see Lesnar doing a promo, let Heyman talk and let BRock rage in the background


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking forward to the fall out from last weeks RAW. Having Brock there should improve the show that we endured up until the end last week. Kinda makes up the fact that Rock won't be there this week.

Trips return tonight I guess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Green Light said:


> I think Shane will return and beat up Lesnar


I doubt he'll be able to land a punch.  

Wonder what Brock will do, and if he will interact with Punk. Just try not to give Brock too much time on the mic.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> I predict the following:
> 
> Another boring Cena Promo
> Lesnar do a Promo
> ...


You're aware that holding MITB and featuring every week isn't a burial, right?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Is there actually any real possibility of Shane returning to WWE?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Tiple H has to return. Probably the reason Rock is off tonight. Nothing will happen tonight except Triple H might break his hip too


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonder if HHH will make this face tonight. :HHH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> One of these matches will happen...
> 
> Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton
> Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus
> ...


I'm expecting Barrett vs Sheamus or Orton and then we will see the rematch on Smackdown. they do this every damn week


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I'm expecting Barrett vs Sheamus or Orton and then we will see the rematch on Smackdown. they do this every damn week


Yeah, kinda lazy booking, I guess. Wouldn't be surprised if we get all the matches from SD on RAW tonight.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm expecting to see Triple H tonight. As for Shane returning, that would be cool, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

If Lesnar doesn't F5 Miz on this show, I will deem it a failure.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok here's what needs to happen. Have Brock give miz 2 f5s, then a third one through the announcers table, then give both of his arms a commora lock


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao :lmao

the fuck is this bullshit
get real vincent


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/267617-exclusive-is-vince-mcmahon-backstage-at-raw-today



> According to sources within WWE, Vince McMahon is backstage at Raw today and is walking around on crutches following hip surgery he had on Friday.
> 
> As we reported earlier, the attack angle WWE ran on Raw last week involving Vince and Brock Lesnar was done to write McMahon off TV so that he could have real-life hip surgery.


does this guy ever rest?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrestlemania is indeed better than Superbowl.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the :brock and :HHH. 

And :rock... via sattelite. unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No more NFL season...I guess that means I have to look forward to Supercena 2013. I'm very exciting about Raw tonight however

:brock :HHH2


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> No more NFL season...I guess that means I have to look forward to Supercena 2013. I'm very exciting about Raw tonight however
> 
> :brock :HHH2


:batista3


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wrestlemania better than the superbowl? MY ASS.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Per WWE.com

Bruno Sammartino to be announced as latest HOF inductee tonight on RAW.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope to see Stephanie Mcmahon!!! No Rock.. thats sucks but totally looking fwd to CM Punk, Heyman & Lesnar.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well deserved and long overdue.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> the fuck is this bullshit
> get real vincent


This shit...


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Well when you get down to the nitty-gritty, the Superb Owl and Wrestlemania are basically the same thing. Scantily clad adults slapping eachother.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And yes, WWE.com has an article on Bruno going in to the Hall of Fame. Supposed to be announced on Raw tonight.

This is huge for WWE. It seems that is was Triple H that got him. Good on him.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

My magic 8 ball wrote down for me what happens for Raw tonight.



Spoiler: Monday Night Raw Results



Antonio Cesaro comes the ring waving a flag. Orton's music hits. They wrestle for 6 minutes. Commercial break in the middle of the match. Come back from commercial break. ITS THE SHIELD! They come out from the rafters, and Cesaro gets a quick win. Shield get in the ring and beat down Orton. Michael Cole mentions the numbers game. RYBACK'S MUSIC HITS! Very little noise is made! Ryback runs to the ring, and gets beaten up by The Shield. Michael Cole mentions the numbers game. SHEAMUS' MUSIC HITS! THE CROWD BOOS! Sheamus, Orton, and Ryback beat The Shield up. Commercial break.

Damien Sandow is in the ring., jobber entrance. John Cena's music hits. Cena gets booed. Cena wrestles with Sandow. Awful match. Sandow hits a finisher. CENA KICKS OUT! Sandow accidentally hits the ref. Sandow beats Cena to a bloody pulp with a chair. Sandow hits his finisher. Cena kicks out! Sandow hits his finisher again! Cena kicks out! Cena hits the Attitude Adjustment, then gets Sandow in an STF! Sandow taps immediately! Cena throws up the C's, and gets boo'ed. Commercial break.

Ziggler comes out to the ring and shakes his ass. He talks about John Cena and himself. The promo drags. Jericho’s music hits. Big pop. Jericho owns everybody on the mic. Ziggler and Jericho wrestle for 10 minutes. Commercial break. They wrestle for 5 more minutes, when Jericho pulls out the win, and Big E looks on in anger. Cut to a commercial break. Meanwhile, Vickie Guerrero

A jobber lottery goes on backstage where they select one random guy who was a jobber and did very little to this company, and decide to induct them into the Hall of Fame. CM Punk’s music hits. He comes out very unhappy. He complains about how he has been wronged by the WWE universe, and everybody else. Rock is live via satellite with a pre-taped promo. The two engage in heated words, and CM Punk makes one mistake, and the entire thing looks awful because it is clear that Rock pre-taped this. Yeah, who needs to see the WWE Champion on TV anyway? Rock wins the insult war with his pre-taped stupid cheesy kiddy catch line and his music hits. Punk stares on in anger.

Barrett comes out and calls out Bo Dallas. Bo Dallas comes out, and cuts a god awful promo on Barrett. The crowd starts booing him relentlessly for his faggotry. Barrett challenges him to a match, and Dallas accepts. Barrett beats him with a Bull Hammer, and the crowd starts cheering like crazy to see Bo Dallas hurt. Hornswoggle is shown backstage with Khali and Natalya, and they run into Brodus Clay and Tensai. Even my 8-Ball tuned out for this segment, so leave it to your imagination what happened.

Miz comes out, crowd is silent. Heyman comes out with Lesnar, crowd goes wild. Miz acts condescending toward Heyman and they talk. Heyman outshines Miz in every single way possible on the microphone, while Miz looks like a fucking idiot. The Miz comes back with some dumbass scripted one-liner that only the 8 year olds in the crowd like, and then Brock the fuck out of Miz and the crowd goes crazy for every second of it. Miz is down and out. That does it for Raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/75202/vince-mcmahon-injury-update.html?p=1



> Vince McMahon took advantage of the injury angle shot at Raw last week and had hip surgery on Friday. He is at Raw today and moving around via crutches. He came in early and was seen overseeing production pieces for the Fandango character.


Fandango debuting tonight?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He has been working house shows so I wouldn't be surprised. 

Hip surgery on Friday and he's there on Monday. DAT VINCE. :vince3


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

I expect a Stephanie appearance tonight she is in Atlanta for the Be a star campaign so i'm sure she'll return tonight and confront Heyman and lesnar and perhaps that will bring out HHH


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/75202/vince-mcmahon-injury-update.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> Fandango debuting tonight?


Fandango is that "Anonymous" guy.

unk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock on MizTV will make it the best ever.

And hopefully the last too.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> the fuck is this bullshit
> get real vincent


:bosh2

No one. NO ONE. NOT ONE PERSON.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> the fuck is this bullshit
> get real vincent


I wonder if the 8 year olds actually believe in the bullshit :lmao


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is The Rock going to be the first wrestler to defend his belt via satellite tonight?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wrestlemania>>Superbowl

At least power outagges are entertaining at Mania because it meas that The Undertaker is coming out


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Is Jericho scheduled for tonight?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is Jericho scheduled for tonight?




yes, now til wrestlemania


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

So again tonight... 2 hours and 55 minutes of crap with a good 5 minutes ending. Good job Vinny Mac...the morons will continu to watch your show!


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

C'mon people. WWE knows that WrestleMania isn't better/bigger than the Super Bowl. Being that it's February and WrestleMania season, it's just them trying to get the word out on WrestleMania and show that WrestleMania is a big event, too. Anytime they're trending on Twitter, especially during the Super Bowl, it can't be a bad thing. Harmless hashtag.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


>


fpalm 

I really hope WWE aren't going to embarrass themselves and put this "WM>SuperBowl" tweet on TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> fpalm
> 
> I really hope WWE aren't going to embarrass themselves and put this "WM>SuperBowl" tweet on TV.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/29/five-reasons-wrestlemania-trumps-the-super-bowl

their 5 reason is downright stupid. They even posting this crap is an abomination


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:vince3 rustlin some jimmies I see. 

#WrestleManiaIsBetterThanSuperBowl

Hoping for a good show tonight. Strong momentum heading in from last week and the preview looks good. Let's see if they can bring it all together.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

If Wrestlemania was better than The Super Bowl then why is WWE.COM talking about the SuperBowl almost 24/7. Why don't they talk about tna then. Exactly


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, so they're not scrapping the Fandango character now? I could've sworn the last time we saw one of his vignettes was before Christmas.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is Jericho scheduled for tonight?


Yeah he is. He actually shows up every show when back in WWE, unlike...


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> At least power outagges are entertaining at Mania because it meas that The Undertaker is coming out


well in all fairness the undertaker does need 34 minutes to make his entrance

:belfield


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> fpalm
> 
> I really hope WWE aren't going to embarrass themselves and put this "WM>SuperBowl" tweet on TV.


:vince


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> :vince


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Corey Graves tweeted that he was in Atlanta. Possible appearance?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I think tonights RAW will be more proof that WWE find it impossible to focus on two major feuds on the show at once. And with The Rock not there then I dont expect CM Punk will have much to do.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Lord Stark said:


> Corey Graves tweeted that he was in Atlanta. Possible appearance?


More like dark match.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

#ChampionsLeagueFinalisbetterthanSuperBowlandbiggerthanWrestleMania
:terry


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

ShiftyLWO said:


>


This should be a smiley.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lord Stark said:


> Corey Graves tweeted that he was in Atlanta. Possible appearance?


Why do WWE insist on these generic jobber names? Corey Graves, Xavier Woods, Conor O'Brian, Michael McGuilliwhogivesafuck


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Lord Stark said:


> Corey Graves tweeted that he was in Atlanta. Possible appearance?


Dark match or backstage.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrestlemania owns Superbowl. Fact. unk


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Why do WWE insist on these generic jobber names? Corey Graves, Xavier Woods, Conor O'Brian, Michael McGuilliwhogivesafuck


...Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>





CHIcagoMade said:


> :vince


LOL. True. I forgot that :vince2 is probably the one pushing it, and we all know he has no shame. Well, at least we already know that RAW has one comical moment of Cole trying to sell it on TV. 



SJFC said:


> #ChampionsLeagueFinalisbetterthanSuperBowlandbiggerthanWrestleMania
> :terry


Spot on.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Where's RAW being held at tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Where's RAW being held at tonight?


HIAC redux (Atlanta)


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Where's RAW being held at tonight?


Atlanta I believe.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

VintageOrton said:


> Atlanta I believe.


boooo shitlanta crowds suck.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Last time I remember a raw been in Atlanta, the crowd barely popped for Austin or The Rock...Smelly bastards


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

SJFC said:


> #ChampionsLeagueFinalisbetterthanSuperBowlandbiggerthanWrestleMania
> :terry


Bigger and better than both, usually.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

gonna be an interesting night! to anyone who thinks the WWE can't develop a storyline or whatever all I can say is tonight will be either an unforgettable night or an absolute train wreck

the WWE has TOO MANY Storylines! Seriously.. you guys even realize this?

there is a ton of storylines developing right now.. almost too many :ex:

let's take a quick look shall we

- The Shield
- Brad Maddox 
- CM Punk
- Brock Lesnar

and all of those revolve around 1 man.. Paul Heyman

and this isn't even looking at the rest of the roster, ie john cena, adr, jericho, ziggler, sheamus, etc etc

the wwe right now has too many storylines imo.. i don't know how exactly everything falling into place right now.. it's almost too many storylines.. specially considering the biggest ones revolve around 1 man.. Heyman


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> Where's RAW being held at tonight?


Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't wait to get hyped, turn the volume up when Lesnar's theme hits and do my Lesnar pose. 



TheRockfan7 said:


> Is The Rock going to be the first wrestler to defend his belt via satellite tonight?


Online via PS3 brother. I heard he has a copy of WWE 13 which has been in stores since November.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably missed the thread, but what's this WWE Anonymous all about? Is it legit?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't wait to get hyped, turn the volume up when Lesnar's theme hits and do my Lesnar pose.


:lol That was the first thing I did when his music hit last week.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Lien said:


> Probably missed the thread, but what's this WWE Anonymous all about? Is it legit?


Most likely not unfortunately.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope Rock shows up via satellite tonight, satellite Rock is always on an ass-tearin' shit-blowin' burial form :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Lien said:


> Probably missed the thread, but what's this WWE Anonymous all about? Is it legit?


As legitimate as the aforementioned picture.



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the satelite champion on raw tonight???


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> I hope Rock shows up via satellite tonight, satellite Rock is always on an ass-tearin' shit-blowin' burial form :mark:


Best work via satellite.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmlzew_the-rock-interview-smackdown-1-30-2003_sport#.URBP-6U81Ro

^Love that whole you remember that babeh he did in this gimmick.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't wait to get hyped, turn the volume up when Lesnar's theme hits and do my Lesnar pose.
> 
> 
> Online via PS3 brother. I heard he has a copy of WWE 13 which has been in stores since November.


LOL. He might lose the title! 


In all seriousness, can't wait for (what seems like will be a Heyman-heavy) RAW to start - bout 37 more minutes!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Opening the show : Betting

Paul Heyman / Brock Lesnsr - 2/1
Triple H - 4/1
CM Punk - 4/1

The value bet is Vince McMahon at 10/1


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> Opening the show : Betting
> 
> Paul Heyman / Brock Lesnsr - 2/1
> Triple H - 4/1
> ...


Vince McMAhon won't be a part of the show

..at all

100% guaranteed


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Monday Night Raw is Paul Heyman, starring Brock Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

RAW is Heyman. Anticipating Miz to get destroyed.. :brock


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

F5 the Miz to the outside from inside the ring, pls.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Last week was a hard fucking watch. Hopefully the RTWM starts for real tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Best work via satellite.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmlzew_the-rock-interview-smackdown-1-30-2003_sport#.URBP-6U81Ro
> 
> ^Love that whole you remember that babeh he did in this gimmick.


"Dial 1-800-CallIwannagetmyasskickedbytheRock"

"The Rock knows that too many numbers!"

:lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Dean/Moxley said:


> RAW is Heyman. Anticipating Miz to get destroyed.. :brock


This. Though I could see the Heyman/Miz segment to tease Lesnar coming out only for either Punk or The Sheilld to come out in Heyan's defense instead this time (with Lesnar coming out later on in the show on his own or to confront HHH or something)...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I want to see Ziggler selling a F5.. :cena2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL y'all want Lesnar to brutalize Miz. Miz probably refused to take a bump from Lesnar.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> I want to see Ziggler selling a F5.. :cena2


He'll launch himself towards the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> I want to see Ziggler selling a F5.. :cena2


Me too. :lol He'd probably sell the Kimura lock like a champ too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright, got my Pizza and Coke ready for this.

The latter may or may not be the drink.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL y'all want Lesnar to brutalize Miz. Miz probably refused to take a bump from Lesnar.


Then Miz to get verbally buried by :heyman

I don't blame him tho. I'd be nervous AF in the same ring with :brock, more nervous than a jobber standing in the ring when :HHH music hits.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

To Sky viewers, what a random thing to put on directly after Raw for 15 minutes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder what they're gonna do for Jericho/Ziggler tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE tweeted that MizTv will start the show


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I wonder what they're gonna do for Jericho/Ziggler tonight.


Ziggler losing one more time by the distraction of Chris Jericho.. :vince2


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

JY57 said:


> WWE tweeted that MizTv will start the show


In other words, WWE tweeted that Miz will get destroyed at the start of the show. :mark: :lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Honest question because I don't follow closely, is Rock going to be there tonight? Really hoping for some more Punk/Rock stuff but I'm ready to be disappoint.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bubzeh said:


> To Sky viewers, what a random thing to put on directly after Raw for 15 minutes


Probably just picked a match out of the hat


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

i greatly dislike NCIS...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Ziggler losing one more time by the distraction of Chris Jericho.. :vince2


Don't do it, Vinny Mac. :kenny


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME ON SHIELD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> i greatly dislike NCIS...


We usually set a reminder for RAW so that way we switch it at 7:59 so we don't have to see any of the stupid TV shows they have on before RAW.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JY57 said:


> WWE tweeted that MizTv will start the show


So :heyman and :brock right off the bat? :mark:

Also, I'm really curious to see where Punk/Heyman leads now that Lesnar is back.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Honest question because I don't follow closely, is Rock going to be there tonight? Really hoping for some more Punk/Rock stuff but I'm ready to be disappoint.


Via satellite. :rock4


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

in b4


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Might as well check it out. Hope I get my weekly rage comments from you guys tonight!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> i greatly dislike NCIS...


NCISLLCOOLJ is worse


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NCIS is shit


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

god I can't wait!!! 

got my food ready. Curried Goat. Rice. Coke Cherry Zero!!

goonna be a good night :agree:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

COME TO POPPA! iper


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone else hoping we get The Shield in a rasslin match tonight? Ambrose or Rollins. Save REIGNS for the main events :agree:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :HHH Let's GO!!!!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Might as well check it out. Hope I get my weekly rage comments from you guys tonight!


This is the number one reason to check out raw, just to beable to see the second by second (over)reactions on here!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so guys.. miztv first... what bone of miz's will bork break tonight?

:brock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HERE WE GO

DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT CENA 

BORK PLEASE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT SHIELD PROMO. :vince2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Let's do this.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat tna-esque recap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here weeeeee go

shield :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Shield.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Such a GOAT stream :bateman

I will now be able to see the fear on Miz's face and the tears running down his cheeks quite clearly :brock

In fact, this stream is so good I might be able to smell Miz shit his pants


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope to catch some RAW in-between the ads.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see Brock Lesnar


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm shitty recap and queer voice over......


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

IT's TIMEE!!!!! LET'S GO BABY

Welcome to...

MONDAY. NIGHT. RAW!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> dat tna-esque recap


What's that? :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lesnar's new titantron is so fucking bad ass.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Great video package.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ this recap. they acting like Lesnar blew up Vince's limo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That seedy backstage camera footage of the beatdown made me a little bit too excited. The fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Punk time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

CM Punk


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT PROMO :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK!!!! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:mark: unk2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM PUNK RIGHT OFF THE BAT

LET'S DO THIS

aight!?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO @ Punk.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYES, WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk with no Heyman


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE Champ in the house everybody #PhoenixScrewjob


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> lol @ this recap. they acting like Lesnar blew up Vince's limo


He did assault the boss kayfabe-wise


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

What a heel!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Not champion anymore - still opening the show.

BEST IN THE WORLD BABY!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

here comes THE GOAT. still sickening to see him without his title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk with that Face reaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk starting off the show, this should be great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Raw is Jimmy John's :brock


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn! Be a Star Punk


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BITW


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat CM Punk face pop


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

no Heyman...

that angry delusional punk ..love it


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Whenever someone holds up a photo of the Rock's face i just laugh.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM PUNK WALKING TO THE RING.. 

No Heyman in sight!!

omg.. THE PEOPLE'S CHAMPION CM PUNK?!

#STORYLINE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk, the people's champion!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Kudos to Vince taking the F5 at 60-something


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

People's Champion, CM Punk :mark:


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

The Real Peoples Champion


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Best People's Champ in the World!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look its CM Punk.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The People's Champion in the house!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Now we gotta hear him bitch.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

THE PEOPLE's Champion CM PUNK :rock ?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The People's Champ.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao Punk. Peoples champion huh? 

Btw I really clap everytime this man makes his entrance


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

should be "the real people's champion"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

THE REAL PEOPLE'S CHAMPION


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

in b4 RESPECT!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShiftyLWO said:


>


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

CM SKUNK sign


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat cheap heat. unk


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BOO PUNK!!

BOOOOOO

shut it punk!! SHUT IT!!

-boo-


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

scrilla said:


> THE REAL PEOPLE'S CHAMPION


Aw shit, here we go. Dammit should have bought some popcorn. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If he can't be the world champ, he might as well be the people's champ, I guess.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes a normal person would do what he did.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, moving him away from Heyman.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

scrilla said:


> THE REAL PEOPLE'S CHAMPION


THIS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


>


I'm so adding that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He's still awesome without Heyman. IMO He didn't need him.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

PUNK IS SHOOTING ON PAUL HEYMAN

#shoot


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ask dem questions


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Paul Heyman


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't ask them questions, they don't know anything.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punks rule #1..Don't ask me questions


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Thought that was Kevin Nash for a split second.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so is THE ROID coming in live via satellite tonight?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

be a star

:vince


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

CM Punk beating up on the regular fans YA JERK


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Do we call him The Punk now?

IF YA SMELL WHAT THE PUNK IS COOKIN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No don't ask them anything. Please. 

"Four eyes! Who you calling four eyes?." :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Fat little incriminating fingers :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol they're so blatantly plants.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw nothing.
The man is innocent!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk is the best heel in the WWE bar none. Great promo, and getting the crowd into the show is even better


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"Did you see me on that video last week?! did you see me on that titantron FOUR EYES?!"

*fan removes his glasses*

LMFAO

Punk is insane ripping apart these fans like this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> be a star
> 
> :vince


:lmao I died.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Them some funny looking people.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

having a "I am not holding a microphone flashback right now"


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

hahahah four eyes lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cole should be beaten for the snitch he is.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Paul heyman to have a twin


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

yes it was Punk, it was someone else.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk is back


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"That wasn't Paul Heyman, that was CGI!" :lmao Awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

good one Punk


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah hell no JBL on commentary today.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It was fake razor


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Paul Heyman was framed! Heyman is a decent and honorable man.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CGI :lmao

Punk is great.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Are sign-rippings plants or do they actually just rip up random peoples signs?

I also wondered that about the horrid cena promo people.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

CGI, lmao. This angle...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Paul Giamatti lmaooooo


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HA! Paul Giamatti!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paul Giamatti!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat' crowd interaction :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now he sounds like my crazy uncle.

"CGI MOTHERFUCKER, CGI!"


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Paul E Pixar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It was Earl Hebner type deal like when he pretended to be Dave Hebner in that title match years ago.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I love Punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Punk is damn good. He even has me convinced.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

preach punk preach


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Where is Heyman?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Alright, got my Pizza and Coke ready for this.
> 
> The latter may or may not be the drink.


You wouldn't have the pizza if it wasn't the drink :cool2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Punk shooting on Brock Lesnar!!

PUNK IS SHOOTING ON LESNAR!! 

#pipebomb


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, it's not Heyman. How dumb is Punk suppose to think everyone else is?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving this promo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with Punk. :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Low down.
Punk's been hanging around a black person not named Kofi.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

oratory skills at their best.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heyman Stable coming to get buried by HHH


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll say this though if you're gonna call out the Rock for having quote "lame jokes" I can't see how Punk is hilarious for saying four eyes.

Let's keep it 100.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

CGI from the E? Serious production value :troll


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vince Screwed Vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that a boring chant in the background?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't deserve Rock as champ.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do I hear Cena fan dad's trying to start a boring chant?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I must be the only Rock fan on this whole forum who is marking out to Punks promo.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Punks a good heel...too bad he's a cool heel


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is how a heel is suppose to interact with the live audience. Good stuff from Punk here


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This is great


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

This man is glorious.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"I'll punch your face" oh shit lmao.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Because you'll totally win, Punk. :rock


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Blood Bath said:


> Punk is back


He never left :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BOOKER!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk dropping dem truth bombs

Also #FancyPants


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Booker T? the hell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is booker t coming out? He is the smackdown gm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The greatest entrance music. EVER.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WTF DOES BOOKER T NEED TO DO HERE LOL


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

OHHHHHH BOOKER T


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

How random....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No, Punk! Rock is the real champion! Where is he tonight by the way? Oh, yeah, that's right...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> Is that a boring chant in the background?


yea, quite loud too or those people were close to the microphone

no offense to punk marks but Phil tends to go on and on

#BORING


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at Punk no-selling Booker's theme...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOKER T


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at boring chants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Random Booker

CAN YOU DIG IT SUCKAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Booker T!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WE COMIN FO U PUNK ASS SUCKA


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

He is a great heel. How can you not think that is good?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:lol at the crowd chanting sucka with the song


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Hit the bricks :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

CAN YOU DIG IT, SUCKA?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Spit it out Booker


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

managing manager


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Booker T botching


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Booker T :rock1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Booker :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Botcher T


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Booker messing up


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hit the bricks!  lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

In Atlanta, bring out Booker T. I see what you're doing WWE. :side:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punk, be careful, he could call you a ..... like he did to Hogan. unk2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Book botching


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Even Booker T doesn't know what the fuck he is :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

we comin for you manager


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker T Botch hahahahaha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Managing manger General Manager

:lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ Booker fucking up


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

easy Booker...I know Punks on the mic..just relax


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I must be the only Rock fan on this whole forum who is marking out to Punks promo.


Nope.

Unlike most people I'm completely unbiased and I can actually admit each one's pros and cons, and I'm a huge, HUGE fan of both.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF is up with Bookers hair


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM Punk don't mess with Booker T that dog bites!

DON'T MESS WITH BOOKER T!!!

#BookerT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao hey at least Book played it off. Da booka man ain't perfect


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stutter T bin drinkin'


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Managing Manager

New position for WWE :vince2


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Booker doing his best McGillicutty impression


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He's the managing manager.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

The black man can't speak lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk/Mysterio please


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Schucky Ducky


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

At least he didnt call him a .....

bookers improving


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booker Botching, and why is the heel raw GM letting a face GM making a match for a heel?
WWF come on now, get your logic straight.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Y2J!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Managing manger General Manager
> 
> :lmao


Sounds legit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk/Jericho :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

are you drunk :lol booker t forgetting his words :lol:lol:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

is Rey even there? i want Rey/Punk over the other two.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Booker had a bit too much to drink last night

Nice Y2J chants


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho or Orton would be great matches.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Punk is doing real good, nice.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

CM PUNK vs Randy Orton!!

PLEASE!!

I haven't seen Orton-vs-Punk yet

this better go on twitter.

I am so voting right now

#PunkOrton


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DOWNLOAD AND VOTE!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Y2J please


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: ORTON PLEASE


Edit: SHIT, Orton or Jericho?! GAHHHH DECISIONS.

Who gives a crap, it's going to be Jericho anyway.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris Jericho? That feud never happened.


I'm going to say that for as long as I live until it becomes a reality.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Triple H be plugging that WWE app


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk v Jericho :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Fuck off with dat App shizzle


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

That Punk promo was like watching paint dry. smh


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

pushing dat wwe app


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is the WWE always promoting something?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no doubt it will be Orton (so the Shield can interfere)

but damn I wish it turns out to be Chris Jericho!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

punk is great tonight, man i love when raw starts well and not abysmal


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah...time for WWE to whore itself out right now


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

punk is on fire tonight and lol at booker t.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao i love punk


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Booker T ruined Punks promo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Loudness said:


> I must be the only Rock fan on this whole forum who is marking out to Punks promo.


Nope. :mark: for both


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh fuck your stupid cunting app up your fucking arse, fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making fun of people who don't have a smartphone?

Be a Star!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

i cant dig that


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*VOTE FOR CHRIS JERICHO YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!*

Although all 3 matches will be great.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yo Punk gonna give me a damn seizure tonight lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#cmpunkall


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't give a fuck about your shitty cunting app. Now fuck off.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Punk, the REAL Champion.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

fucking app


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> That Punk promo was like watching paint dry. smh


Seriously?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Managing Manager
> 
> New position for WWE :vince2



:russo


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk really is the man at the top of his game at the min, he's a joy to watch in all things... Glad he's finally getting a fued to get his teeth into again,


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Either Orton or Y2J are getting picked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Michael Cole teaching anything makes me sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's like we can never get a heel promo any more without some kind of interruption.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fucking hell. a tutorial!!? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at Cole's sausage fingers


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tutorial to download the app!!!
Ohh god


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat tutorial fpalmfpalm how dumb do they think people are


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh ffs are they showing us how to use an app :lol


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

didnt they pimp this shit enough at the slammys?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

"earlier today" jesus fucking christ fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just :StephenA


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

A fucking tutorial to download their shitty app :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Booker wants us to be Downloading Downloaders


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another great Punk promo. 

Hopefully Orton gets the most votes so Punk can bury him.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Wowza! Just saw the HOF inductee on the app. I'll keep it spoiler free till the reveal tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No one gives a damn about wwe app :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

JeriPunk :mark: I came a little :mark:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"earlier today" for a ad xD


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

61% of people say the Rock with eclipse CM Punks reign. Oh god please no. We don't need another year with 1 person having the belt.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NO ONE FUCKING CARES ABOUT THE APP COLE, YOU FUCKING SHILL!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

About damn time Bruno accepted


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

savage? :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FEED ME MORE


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Please be Randy Savage!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Incoming Goldberg chants in the ATL.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

All are good opponents for CM Punk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's a BORE! He's a BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE! Wake UP! :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> savage? :mark:


Bruno


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback's squash in coming.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So what black guy is Ryback going to kill tonight?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao At that tutorial. If that doesn't prove that Vince, and WWE, think we're complete dumbasses, nothing will.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ryback! What else is on?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

ryback to them crickets


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Shield vs Ryback. :mark:


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WWE seems so desperate.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

now that Brock is back, Ryback looks smaller for some reason....

Ryback is no longer the beast in the lockerroom lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He's back in Atlanta~!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Wake up!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

theyre in atlanta? time for Goldberg to come back and fuck with Ryback...unk2

oh and if Jericho isnt picked for the main event so Ziggler can become a Heyman Guy, WWE is missing out on a golden angle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vienna Sausage fingers. Kind of dweeb has a WWE App?:kobe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its Bruno I bet.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback!! :mark:

First hour has been awesome so far, even if it's only 17 minutes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Chris Jericho? That feud never happened.
> 
> 
> I'm going to say that for as long as I live until it becomes a reality.


cmon. Jericho calling Punk's sister a drug addict and revealing he was conceived out of wedlock were among the greatest moments in wrestling history.


:kanye


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I wonder what Goldberg thinks everytime he sees Ryback. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ITS RYYYYBACK RYYYYYBACK .....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder who Ryback will face?

Titus O'Neil perhaps?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah another WWE app vote guess blandy will be winning that.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Goldback's on? Welp, time to change the channel!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Punk's promo was kinda dry. Silly marks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Happy Bruno has finally accepted. Not the WWE HOF without him.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ryback seems to be playing to the crowd a bit more.

Becoming more of a face instead of a beast


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm gonna take WWE's advice and go eat something during ryback's segment, coming back for more punk heelish greatness.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Please be Randy Savage!


I really hope so. He should've been in the HOF long ago.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did King just say "Ryback is the most bad thing to happen to good people."?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would love to see a squash match between Ryback and The Commercial break


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I am SO ready












Voting for RANDY ORTON vs CM PUNK!! :avit:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> savage? :mark:


you're not serious, are you?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Please be Randy Savage!


I'll bet you $1000 it isn't. Bit risky by me, but I don't mind.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Its gotta be Macho man. If not, Ill be shocked.

I'm seriously downloading JUST to vote for Jericho to try and counter the hoards of wet girs for randy orton


----------



## klyon2815 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got home what have i missed??


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Since they're in Atlanta, Inb4 the loud Goldberg chants.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

of course it's Bruno. About time as well.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

It's Bruno people

http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/17789/wwe-to-induct-bruno-sammartino-into-hof


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I wonder what Goldberg thinks everytime he sees Ryback. lol


"This guy should fix his fucking teeth."


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

brocks back, time for ryback to fade into the background


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitches love managing managers.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"Argh you're fat and poor and stupid and ugly boo me pls"

Come on Punk. I'm a huge mark for you, but you're better than this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback officially a curtain jerker? Word.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hopefully The Shield comes out and destroys Ryback again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Its gotta be Macho man. If not, Ill be shocked.
> 
> I'm seriously downloading JUST to vote for Jericho to try and counter the hoards of wet girs for randy orton


It's Bruno


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

love how WWE promotes the Be a Star to stop bullying program

but allows CM Punk to bully audience members with terms like "four eyes" "stupid" "idiots" 

loooool
:vince


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> "Argh you're fat and poor and stupid and ugly boo me pls"
> 
> Come on Punk. I'm a huge mark for you, but you're better than this


This.

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

the dirtsheets are saying its Bruno so.. they must have came to some agreement finally. its still embarrassing that Randy isn't in though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Its gotta be Macho man. If not, Ill be shocked.
> 
> I'm seriously downloading JUST to vote for Jericho to try and counter the hoards of wet girs for randy orton


You actually think WWE's vote polls are legit? :hayley1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback? Piss break!


----------



## Ryartist (Apr 26, 2009)

rather see ryback vs a sandwich, then this squash match.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Its gotta be Macho man. If not, Ill be shocked.
> 
> I'm seriously downloading JUST to vote for Jericho to try and counter the hoards of wet girs for randy orton


I'm not a wet girl! 

but I am voting for Orton  haven't seen that matchup yet :agree:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Noone cares about this facts wwe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Shield better come out.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> love how WWE promotes the Be a Star to stop bullying program
> 
> but allows CM Punk to bully audience members with terms like "four eyes" "stupid" "idiots"
> 
> ...


They're fucking idiots for ever running that campaign, so damn pretentious. It's pro wrestling, how in hell are you supposed to call bullying bad in front of WRESTLING FANS?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i just voted on the WWE app! Ill keep my vote secret but you should all go and vote on the brand new WWE app! you can download it from the App Store! Its amazing!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ryback officially a curtain jerker? Word.


right where he should be


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> "Argh you're *fat* and poor and stupid and ugly boo me pls"
> 
> Come on Punk. I'm a huge mark for you, but you're better than this


:steiner2:steiner2:steiner2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate the term "WWE Universe". Ergh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bruno video package will probably be the highlight of the show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> love how WWE promotes the Be a Star to stop bullying program
> 
> but allows CM Punk to bully audience members with terms like "four eyes" "stupid" "idiots"
> 
> ...


Not to mention Vicki is bullied week in and week out by the FACES of the WWE.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Wasn't enthralled with Punk's promo. Could of been better.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> "Argh you're fat and poor and stupid and ugly boo me pls"
> 
> Come on Punk. I'm a huge mark for you, but you're better than this


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> love how WWE promotes the Be a Star to stop bullying program
> 
> but allows CM Punk to bully audience members with terms like "four eyes" "stupid" "idiots"
> 
> ...


wwe logic :cena2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm voting for Jericho, piss off Orton


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy Orton smiling always makes me think he just raped someone.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> the dirtsheets are saying its Bruno so.. they must have came to some agreement finally. its still embarrassing that Randy isn't in though.


I thought it was Randys family hlding the induction up, saying that Randy wanted them all to go in at the same time?

someone correct me if i remember reading wrong..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Antonio!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How many times do we need to see this match?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NO, NOT CESARO. Ugh, what the fuck. Incoming the squash. :kenny :kenny :kenny


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Really? don't let him squash Cesaro.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryback squash?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback/Cesaro again. :S


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Randy don't pander. Smoke a blunt and don't give one single, solitary fuck.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WWE: DOWNLOAD OUR APP SO WE CAN SHOW YOU THE EXCLUSIVE VIDEOS ON TV ANYWAY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ain't nobody downloading that app king :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully Punk buries the crap outta BoreTon.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dont feed Cesaro to Ryback. FFS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't Cesaro and Ryback have a match last week on Main event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please don't let Ryback squash Cesaro.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Wasn't Cesaro fed to Ryback before? (no pun intended)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Antonio Cesaro but Antonio Cesaro will lose to Ryback unless the Shield interferes. This is because the WWE is pushing Ryback very hard.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Cesaro walking out with the flag like that, but those trunks are pretty bad.

Really hope Ryback's not about to eat him.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Feeding time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit why does it have to be Cesaro, I can't root for both


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So WWE could have kicked off RAW with the birth of a new mega stable after last weeks ending but instead they have Punk cut the same promo without Paul and use Booker T too sell the new WWE App Fuck.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Too bad the Shield is going to come out. I would like to see Cesaro go over Ryback clean.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> the dirtsheets are saying its Bruno so.. they must have came to some agreement finally. its still embarrassing that Randy isn't in though.


Dirt Sheets. And WWE's home page.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This better not be a squash match. Cesaro is boss.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Number 3 guy in company vs guy with a title in a non-title match. Cesaro


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as we're talking about fat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hated Cesaros theme at first but im slowly starting to like it


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh please don't feed Cesaro to him..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy WWE just does matches over and over until you're sick of them.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hopefully Shield interfere and Cesaro goes over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are is there a fake wrestling match in an app commercial?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> That Punk promo was like watching paint dry. smh


Got a feeling you wear glasses :cool2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

All you can eat buffets. How the fuck was that funny?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Rybacl Cesaro? I'm going full Tony316 now :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Randy Orton smiling always makes me think he just raped someone.


While staring at them right in the eyes.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just tuned in, did I miss anything good?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

#MAGICALHERBS is trending worldwide


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nobody cares how much dic..er, meals Ryback eats per day.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

New move for Ryback.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Hilarious leg drop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the hell is Cole blabbering on about? :kobe

And here we go with the Goldberg chants, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Goldberrrg" :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was one weird leg drop


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Another count out i see in this match


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wtf. Again wwe? It's either a squash job or Cesaro leaves, neither get Cesaro over. Idiots.

wwe now booking TV like they are house shows. Repeats matches every show


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

VERSUS


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The Roid has magical herbs shipped in from BALCO


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dem goldberg chants


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"magical herbs"

you mean magical roids!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned in, did I miss anything good?


Punk bullying a few audience members and saying Vince deserved to get destroyed by Brock...

Booker T botching a few lines

and an awesome tutorial on how to download the WWE App so that you can vote on Punk's opponent for tonight!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

ice cream..wtf is this commentary


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't get behind Ryback

sigh

I'm sorry I just can't :no:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Swiss Death to Ryback please.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why is the WWE always promoting something?


Because vince need dat money :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Ryback squash?


Nice GIF. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"FEED ME AREOLA"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg run-in would be classic.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone check out the Josh Matthews tweet? Did he just spoil it saying it's going to be jericho? ugh.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

(Y)


JC00 said:


> Wtf. Again wwe? It's either a squash job or Cesaro leaves, neither get Cesaro over. Idiots.
> 
> wwe now booking TV like they are house shows. Repeats matches every show


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryback sucks


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Randy Orton smiling always makes me think he just raped someone.





Amber B said:


> While staring at them right in the eyes.


Oi, come on now. :no:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ad Break 2 in 20 mins :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Love watching Antonio.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if that top flight security guard from downtown ATL will make a cameo.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesario carrying this match


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn it, was almost right. Last week I said Ryback would beat up Cesaro, Orton did. This week I said Orton would beat him up, Ryback did it. :rock3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really hope Ryback gets Nathan Jones'd soon.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they need to stop putting Claudio in the ring with the fake Cena trio of Orton/Sheamus/Ryback. enough of the LOSING/COUNT OUTS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Another Commercial?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> Punk bullying a few audience members and saying Vince deserved to get destroyed by Brock...
> 
> Booker T botching a few lines
> 
> and an awesome tutorial on how to download the WWE App so that you can vote on Punk's opponent for tonight!


And Punk no-selling Booker's music. unk2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

What the fuck, are we going to have a commercial during every match now???


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE Raw ADS>Superbowl ADS


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

For someone being pushed as a super monster, Ryback's offense looks weak as fuck. Cesaro seems more dangerous than him


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so people actually praising this promo from Punk? the same one we heard millions of times


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Cesario carrying this match


Carrying? The match is boring as fuck.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> Punk bullying a few audience members and saying Vince deserved to get destroyed by Brock...
> 
> Booker T botching a few lines
> 
> and an awesome tutorial on how to download the WWE App so that you can vote on Punk's opponent for tonight!


Thanks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> I can't get behind Ryback
> 
> sigh
> 
> I'm sorry I just can't :no:


He isnt even that good, he has like 5 moves, and he is spend after 5 minutes. He is a poormans goldberg.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This crowd sucks yo

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

my debut albummmmmm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Another Commercial?


it's super bowl monday brother. deal with it.

power goes out in hour 3


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish Cesaro would wear pads....his knees are gonna go early.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Last week there was 4 or 5 ad breaks in the first hour. Ridiculous


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone else tired of seeing that dumb douchbag from the 5 hour commercial???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE even trying to outdo the SuperBowl with number of commercials, have they no shame at all? :vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That reed advert gets on my nerves


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

They completely killed Ryback's momentum with all these PPV losses. They need to rebuild him big after WM.

Still no Brock mention?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Ryback is on TV. I think we all know what it's time for.



Spoiler: Get the lotion



http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Mickie+James&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=1B9D0045EF645B45AD306899DDD53F7084CA2822&selectedIndex=15


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

incoming resthold


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

BOSTON BOSTON BOSTON


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> "FEED ME AREOLA"


dat nipple :yum:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope Cesaro can run away again cause he's not beating Ryback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So odds on King making a crack at the Superbowl losing power when the lights go off for The Shield sometime tonight?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Anyone else tired of seeing that dumb douchbag from the 5 hour commercial???


He's still filming his next 5 hours.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Honestly, while I like Cesaro, I've completely tuned out of this match.


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> They completely killed Ryback's momentum with all these PPV losses. They need to rebuild him big after WM.
> 
> Still no Brock mention?


No dude


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

pewpewpew said:


> my debut albummmmmm


That commercial needs to rot in hell.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

At least the breaks are shorter.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW, I expect to see a joke at some point referencing last night's blackout at the Super Bowl. Maybe when it involves The Shield, lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> They completely killed Ryback's momentum with all these PPV losses. *They need to rebuild him big after WM.*
> 
> Still no Brock mention?


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> I wish Cesaro would wear pads....his knees are gonna go early.


Hes too "discipline" for that. He also sleeps on the floor and doesnt own a car (he instead walks).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LuN™;13572754 said:


> Oi, come on now. :no:


Not my fault Orton has that "I'm on a sex offender registry list" face.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Tony316 said:


> Carrying? The match is boring as fuck.


That wouldn't be Cesaro's fault.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Shield to attack Ryback after this one.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn they are hammering that WWE app into people's skulls


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Anyone else tired of seeing that dumb douchbag from the 5 hour commercial???


I'm always singing along with him.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Getting tired of seeing Cesaro walking away from fighting Ryback.
This has got to stop.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpookshowTony said:


> Honestly, while I like Cesaro, I've completely tuned out of this match.


Its because ryback is boring as hell. Cesaro is doing what he can to make him look good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised this match isn't over yet.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the ref shouldnt have restarted the fucking count....wow, WWE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback just looked so awkward being run into the post and steps. 

SuperRyback time?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No sell time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro is really damn strong and presented as one of the strongest, but his strength is never talked up when up against Ryback..wish they did


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not my fault Orton has that "I'm on a sex offender registry list" face.


Orton seems like the type that would stare at his gun collection with a smile if a woman doesn't perform his sexual demands.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*this is an incredibly long match for Ryback*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

referee restarting the count fpalm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice knee drive from top rope.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Respect to the Bruno he go to hall of fame. He my best friend and nobody deserve to be Iron Sheik class more than him. God bless him forever.


#wewantbruno #fucktherybackass


The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik
Booker T respect Iron Sheik, Iron Sheik respect Booker T. Otherwise I beat the fuck out of him till he cry worse than Tiger Woods wife


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The way he got back in the ring was unrealistic.

& He kicked out at ONE? Wow..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Cesaro is really impressive. Can do no wrong.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I cannot get into Ryback.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

one count kick outs are fucking annoying...I blame FELLA for that stupid shit.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

They shouldn't be doing this match so early in both their runs. Could be a semi main event or more on a future PPV these two.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryback looks knackered


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Anyone else tired of seeing that dumb douchbag from the 5 hour commercial???












the GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind these two feuding for a US Title.

At least it gets Ryback out of the main event picture.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Ryback to "Ryback up."


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

us champ :buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that happened.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No-selling DAT clothesline.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RYBACK wins!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Will the Ultimate Ryberg pass out in the ring? he's gassed


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

yet another squashing by Ryback. *sigh*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

man, Fuck Ryback...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback looks fucking tired already gawd damn


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryback likes to nibble down on those pepperoni nipples of Cesaro.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Welp.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Buried!! Ryback makes me sick. What a joke.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

smh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the shield coming out


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Ryback is the lamest motherfucker in the business right now, and that's saying something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times can Cesaro job to this talentless POS?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

FEED ME ROIDS! FEED ME ROIDS!

Cesaro is the future, Ryberg is the future wellness policy violation.. so naturally he has to beat Cesaro after kicking out at one like he's a nobody. #WWELogic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Incoming Rysnore promo..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice job wwe you have buried Cesaro and the US title two weeks in a row.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You morons actually thought Cesaro had a chance in hell? Silly people. Maybe when he manages to actually get over, he'll beat Ryback!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Whatever. At least Cesaro was booked strong.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up, Lawler.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WWE: Where your champions can be pinned on live tv and still keep the titles


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

these geek writers need to stop beating Claudio


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


>



I'm much, much, MUCH more interested in that. Thanks JHH!

Fuck those chants.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck, I can't stand ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the most unique superstars in WWE history? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Ryback unique? He is just a goldberg clone?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck you Ryback, nobody wants to see your deformed ass teeth and hear your faggoty chant.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No Shield? :kenny


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go and shove your app where the sun don't shine :bateman


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So do any of the WWE title holders actually defend their fucking titles?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

how many times do they want to advertise this farking app


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did Cole call Ryberg one of the most original? roflmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Sorta like yesterday's Super Bowl..."

except not really.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

These two really shouldn't be going against eachother so early. Both presented good in strength. These two could be great rivals in the future


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Jericho will win.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No Ryback promo? :cuss:


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

The US champ and one of the best wrestlers in WWE just lost......wow...

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there need for a recap

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

King is just a retard "This reminds me of the Superbowl! Cesaro dominated the first half...." The Ravens did dominated the first half but they WON!!! MORON!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Feed me whores
Feed me whores
Feed me whores


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena with a shocking decision that he is going for the WWE title


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

raw is recaps


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yawn Cena


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope Cena wins at Wrestlemania so we can witness the biggest IWC meltdown yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryback is pretty boring. First time watching wrestling In a long time. Shield look interesting.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum. Just joined from a different one as the members here seem to be more capable of holding discussions. Good to meet ya all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, another recap.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Shield :bateman


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shield live promo? That must happen


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

At least it wasn't a complete squash.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Shield Promo!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Live promo?!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if I can deal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So do any of the WWE title holders actually defend their fucking titles?


Not when they are putting over the other guy. And why is Ryback in world title contention even wrestling a mid-card title holder?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

IN DEPTH LOOK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

UP NEXT, MORE RECAPS!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

YES! The Shield is next!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Shield coming up?

*turns back to Knick game*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

The Shield is the FUTURE of the WWE

mark my words

Ambrose. Rollins. REIGNS!

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


dat dripping saliva


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

AMBROSE mic time:mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MOTHERFUCKING YES!!!! :mark: I screamed.

Now let them fucking wrestle.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay Shield stuff up next.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Shield live promo? Looks like they're advancing the story. Finally.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield next? Please mean we get Reigns looking badass, Rollins looking all Rollins and Ambrose cutting bars


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> I'm much, much, MUCH more interested in that. Thanks JHH!
> 
> Fuck those chants.


his original link lead me to this:










much more interesting areolas.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope the building of Cena/Sheamus/Ryback being beaten on by The Shield will lead to a Chamber match.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Y'all thought Antonio was going to beat Ryback? Ryback at least has a credible win over a credible opponent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum. Just joined from a different one as the members here seem to be more capable of holding discussions. Good to meet ya all.


Welcome! Enjoy your time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So they're going to come back from a break, show a five minute video package of The Shield, talk more about the app and fuck off for another ad break?


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

TRAIL BLAZERS! BEARDS UNITE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


dat drool


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena will win the title and go past Punks reign, booking it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


:lmao DAT SPITTLE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Cena wins at WM (not really) so can see 80,000 NY/NJ people boo the shit out of WWE's golden boy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I hope Cena wins at Wrestlemania so we can witness the biggest IWC meltdown yet.


That will be in WM30 when he ends the streak.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet Cena and the Super Steroid League of America attack Shield... but they'll come down the ramp and fight them fairly because that's the right thing to do, kids.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know if I can deal.


Liza one is slowly taking over :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> Shield live promo? Looks like they're advancing the story. Finally.


AMBROSE MIC TIME!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


You have no idea how many times I replayed that last year. :lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum. Just joined from a different one as the members here seem to be more capable of holding discussions. Good to meet ya all.


Herro!

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

I take the over on bizarre mannerisms and twitches by Ambrose. Vegas has it at 6.5.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not when they are putting over the other guy. And why is Ryback in world title contention even wrestling a mid-card title holder?


Because the bookers are horrible.

And really having Ryback come out directionless just to beat Cesaro or 3MB does him absolutely no favors. He isn't going to be able coast forever on squash matches like Goldberg could.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

do u guys think we are gonna see Tensai back in lingerie again tonight?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Welcome! Enjoy your time.


Thanks a lot man!

Can't wait to see The Shield here.. hope they actually give them time to speak if it's an in-ring promo before Cena/Sheamus/Ryback or Orton come out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Example said:


> I hope the building of Cena/Sheamus/Ryback being beaten on by The Shield will lead to a Chamber match.


I'm afraid it's a lose/lose. Shield needs to go over, but Cena needs to look strong going into Mania, and Ryback can't afford to keep losing PPV matches. Sheamus is whatever, but I don't know what WWE would put their top three faces against these guys so soon.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be done with Wrestling if Cena ended the Streak


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I CHOOSE..... THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK


That is hilarious.

:lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ambrose mic time. Ready?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AnalBleeding said:


> do u guys think we are gonna see Tensai back in lingerie again tonight?


No, but him and Mr. Shuck & Jive will be teaming and dancing tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

NFL gets Beyonce, WWE gets CHILLI


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Did King just say 65 billion? :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

If anyone here is on firefox, but has chrome install, I suggest you use chrome. FF is my main browser, but I kept getting glitches. I'd click for example page 59 and it'll go to page 58 no matter how many time I tried. Chrome is glitch free and loads faster. WEE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chilli from TLC Omg She Hot


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chilli is always there when they come to Atlanta. Love me some TLC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dan the marino said:


> Because the bookers are horrible.
> 
> And really having Ryback come out directionless just to beat Cesaro or 3MB does him absolutely no favors. He isn't going to be able coast forever on squash matches like Goldberg could.


It does make him look weak in a way, he cant even squash a mid-carder. It does show they have no idea what to do with Ryback. The funniest thing about him is, he cant even last more than 5 mins without getting wore out, imagine him trying to keep up with someone like Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck Rey, I WANT AMBROSE ON THE MIC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I would be done with Wrestling if Cena ended the Streak


Also this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The only superstar that could take his hair? Yeah, since everyone tried to. Fucking moron.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought these promos were supposed to be app-exculsives...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok this App shit is boring.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

"Nobody messes with Sin Cara"

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Go home Rey


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

WTF is this pimp your app night or something?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm afraid it's a lose/lose. Shield needs to go over, but Cena needs to look strong going into Mania, and Ryback can't afford to keep losing PPV matches. Sheamus is whatever, but I don't know what WWE would put their top three faces against these guys so soon.


Yeah I guess so, would be nice to have two Chamber matches at the Elimination Chamber event. Especially seeing as it would be a different type of chamber match. They should go back to the old PPV's anyhow, much prefered No Way Out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey was WWE Champion. For what, 1 hour?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lol... twitter, tout, wwe app... every 3 months they come up with something stupider and stupider


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

RECAPS!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this just going to be a massive fucking recap video? URGH


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> his original link lead me to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get with a gorgeous girl and you see this every day. Easy really.(Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"The only superstar who could take his hair"

The fuck has that to do with anything?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

these WWE Active promos def aren't making anyone want to download the app. Rey and Orton been completely crap. great more fucking recaps.

:lmao @ rollins FELLA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish Left Eye was still around to burn houses down.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone put a muzzle on Lawler, plz.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> NFL gets Beyonce, WWE gets CHILLI


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SHIELD !!! IN DEPTH LOOK!~!!

REIGNS!! ROLLINS!! AMBROSE!!

"Welcome to The Shield"

...that Rollins laugh! SPINE TINGLING!! PURE EVIL

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Ok this App shit is boring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

scrilla said:


> NFL gets Beyonce, WWE gets CHILLI


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's hard for me to take Mysterio seriously with dat voice.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so sick of Rey Mysterio.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

great. video packages.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Really don't want to hear about that app anymore.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, this same old promo I saw on their youtube lol.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

They're gonna show Rollins, where's amber with those gifs?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WELCOME TO CONSEQUENCES, MIZ!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

rey still has dat hair championship


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They have to pimp the WWE App to pay for Bruno's HOF fee.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A TRIPLE BOMB OF THE STEEL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super :cena can


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ROLLINS IS A BAD MAN

REIGNS is a monster

Ambrose I dunno what to do with..

THE SHIELD IS EPIC!!

ahh marking out


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bring The Shield!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So we just get this in depth thing telling us what we already know. I WANT PROMO DAMMIT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that really the whole promo for the shield?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is the shit. That guy has a hell of a future (WWE booking be damned).


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

thats cenas burying face


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Charles "Cena" Bronson


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who I ask you who can stop the Shield?!?...*cue Cena*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god another Cena promo


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DEATH WISH staring CHARLES BRONSON is one of the best movies ever. I love you Vickie


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Cena gonna Nexus the Shield


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cena gonna bury The Shield by himself :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I really hope Cena has nothing to do with the breakup of the Shield.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

John Cena three on one handicap against The Shield.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

OF COURSE CENA has to ruin the greatness of The Shield.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cena's serious face. I can't.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

NEVER GIVE UUUP!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really don't want Cena anywhere near the Shield. At all.
Fuck.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

YES


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:mark: for Death Wish reference.

Oh great. Cena is going to go over The Shield
Make 'em look like total bitches.

UGGH.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We all knew Cena would get involved in the Shield storyline. It's Nexus all over again.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Did cena say 'Monday night Raaa' :lol:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Was that the fucking "In-Depth Look"? A fucking video that barely lasted a minute?

Oh lawd :buried incoming


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena to bury the entire shield tonight by HIMSELF!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol people orgasming over the shield. Again, nothing to cream over.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


>


I think ilu :ex:

I may just make that my sig!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BRUNO FUCK YESSSSSSSS

nvm another recap of trish

:kobe

time for the WoW geeks to take over


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I know I'm beating a dead horse here but holy shit John Cena is fuckin corny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eat a dick, Cena. Wouldn't be the first time, sure as fuck won't be the last.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:ass


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, RIP Shield, it was nice knowing ya. #BuriedBySuperCena


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena is beyond horrible :lol he's like a b horror movie.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good Lord...Trish.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WILL JOHN CENA OVERCOME THE ODDS AND TAKE ON THE SHIELD 3 ON 1?


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

The Shield, be prepared... IT'S BURYING TIME!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Now Cena cares about the Shield.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did Vickie's necklace say 'cougar?'


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to see Trish's tits inducted into the hall of fame.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if we will get this again:










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TRISH

They can play this video every week


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trish...sweet baby corn...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck, where is the wrestling?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE RAW: OLD NEWS IS SO EXCITING!

:mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They just had to have Cena "stop" the Shield, didn't they. Can't they keep the ultimate burial master away from the future of their company?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Woof woof, Trish.

(If any of you remember that segment)


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cenan engaging the shield, looks like those 3 are about to be burried :cena2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> So we just get this in depth thing telling us what we already know. I WANT PROMO DAMMIT.


I hate you. I absolutely hate you :lmao


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Oh dear, it's going happen isn't it? Cena is going to bury the shield like he did to the nexus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 Cena actually does squash them and I rage quit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Moto said:


> I really hope Cena has nothing to do with the breakup of the Shield.


Knowing WWE it will happen.

In other news we should all meet up for chat about Trish :talk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

TRISH was awesome.

:agree:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wait what? I thought they were inducting someone new?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trish needs to take several seats. She deserves to get inducted some day, not when I just knew your ass only 10 years ago. The fuck outta here. 


Still my girl crush, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Trish, Take your top off.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao This is incredible. Commercials, repeat Shield promo, repeat Hall of Fame for Trish promo, plug the app and twitter, commercials. Repeat, repeat, repeat. I don't know why I even bother sometimes.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

So first hour: WWE active and RECAPS! Amazing first hour!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if we will get this again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks the the villain from Ghostbusters 2.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Horrendous if super cena finishes the shield off. I'd rather he stayed well away unless he got laid out every week.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

why the fuck do they let Matt Striker talk on these things? like he has any credibility at all....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CENA GOIN OVER 2NITE!
2NITEZ DA NITE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Literally NOTHING has happened the past 15 minutes haha.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

trish looks way better blonde


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ether said:


> Cena gonna bury The Shield by himself :lmao


oh dear god don't even joke about that :no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wanna know if the crowd is gunna :mark: like crazy when Bruno gets announced...or will there be too many kids in the crowd to not know who the fuck he is?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

they need to go back to 2hr shows....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Wait what? I thought they were inducting someone new?


They are, its Bruno.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

When anything good is happening in WWE they just have to make Cena get involved and ruin it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the greatest of all time to be inducted who is it? The Undertaker?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

woah woah was that rehashed shield promo the in depth look


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Epic announcement? I saw someone mention a Bruno Samartino HOF fee? Is that it? I'm not up to date on the dirtsheets.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Fuck, where is the wrestling?


and the entertainment, someone call trading standards..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

This is beyond horrible at the moment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Almost 2am and we only had 1 match? Oh, come on. It's a wrestling show, goddammit.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

NOTHING happened in the last 20 minutes! :lmao Poor fucking crowd!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena single-handedly brought down the Nexus, now he's got to do the same to The Shield. Just gotta keep the big boy lookin' strong. :vince3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Literally NOTHING has happened the past 15 minutes haha.


Sorry, TWENTY minutes.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought they inducted Trish last week? What's with all the the same o CRAP!

-WWE Trish induction
-WWE Download App
-Vote for main event
-Commercial..

I thought the Shield was next?


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you guys have great steak?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

OH. Later tonight is when they'll induct the new person. Perhaps the greatest of all time says cole? Got to be Randy Savage. I might shed a tear if its him. Fucking idiots didn't induct him earlier before tragedy struck


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

The WWE app, more over than half the locker room. >_<


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus Christ we get it cm punk will wrestle tonight. Why wwe actually be creative show some else like the Hawkins or Gabriels

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Wait what? I thought they were inducting someone new?


Patience.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nice to see Trish's tits inducted into the hall of fame.


The only reason why I love her. iper


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

This has been an offensive amount of recaps... and yet I'm not 100% sure we're not going to come back from commercial break to more of them.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Fuck, where is the wrestling?


 This is Monday Night Raw.


We're sports-entertainment dammit! :vince3


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Lol people orgasming over the shield. Again, nothing to cream over.


Why? They all have prominent careers awaiting them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Flame of Olympus said:


> OF COURSE CENA has to ruin the greatness of The Shield.





Ether said:


> Cena gonna bury The Shield by himself :lmao





cavs25 said:


> Cena to bury the entire shield tonight by HIMSELF!!!!!





Maizeandbluekid said:


> Welp, RIP Shield, it was nice knowing ya. #BuriedBySuperCena















TheAverageGuy said:


> Lol people orgasming over the shield. Again, nothing to cream over.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Got to say they're doing a great job of wasting time.

Come back from ad break.

Video package of The Shield, again.
Generic backstage "promo".
Video package of Trish, again (not that I'm complaining).
VOTE FOR A SUPERSTAR, yet again.

Ad break.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cold corpse of christ this is a boring show.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

lol @ trish in HOF before Sable


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Almost 2am and we only had 1 match? Oh, come on. It's a wrestling show, goddammit.


If atleast there was a few in-ring segments. :lmao The crowd is watching the show on a fucking screen just like us. :lmao


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

OH GOD A DERANGED PIZZA CLOWN........COMMERCIAL OF THE YEAR RIGHT THERE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk's segment ended at 1.15am (my time) and LITERALLY nothing of note has happened since then except for some irrelevant Cena nonsense,

Oh the Ryback match too


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This show hasn't reached abortion status yet, but it isn't too far from it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People still don't know who the new HOF'er is? JFC, it's on the WWE.COM front page, people...Wow.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

First time seeing that Trish HOF video, really nice. Though, it's a bit too early for her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CharliePrince said:


> oh dear god don't even joke about that :no:


Well I mean Ryback and Sheamus will be in the match, but it'll probably be elimination and they'll both get put out first leaving Cena 3-on-1. Guess what happens then?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar to save the show.. :brock


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Any way to watch RAW online? My cable has gone out


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i wanna know if the crowd is gunna :mark: like crazy when Bruno gets announced...or will there be too many kids in the crowd to not know who the fuck he is?


Anyone who doesn't know THE LIVING LEGEND is a jobber imo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People still don't know who the new HOF'er is? JFC, it's on the WWE.COM front page, people...Wow.


Is It Benoit?! :vince


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


>


I've watched that halftime show over 10 times......Jay-Z is so lucky


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

we need bork!!!!
:brock


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Literally NOTHING has happened the past 15 minutes haha.


punk bitched about getting buried
ryback squashed someone
cena made a awkward promo
new promotion tool whoring 
videopackages


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> and the entertainment, someone call trading standards..


Haha. True that. Got excited for a Shield in-ring promo there. If they get buried tonight I will lose faith completely in WWE. They seem completely directionless with the Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw needs more Titus..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... I think I phased out there on the show. I know it's been on but I can't tell you anything about the show other than hearing App over and over and over.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

horrible show so far.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

This is cringeworthy. "LET'S TAKE A LOOK AT THE WWE APP AGAIN, IT'S ONLY BEEN 10 TIMES SO FAR"


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Since still some people are asking: yes, Bruno gets in the HOF. Meltzer already made a show about it today and several other news outlets (espn etc.) reported it too.

According to Meltzer Vince has had nothing to do with it. The deal was made by HHH and it includes a DVD deal and some other stuff. Also they reported Bruno is by far the highest paid inductee ever.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

This thread should be called Official WWE App discussion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Is It Benoit?! :vince


LOL.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wow ratings for this show are going to be so abysmal.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

LMAO... jericho spent the entirety of 2 years calling himself the best in the world.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

How come i've seen all 3 App exclusives, with no fucking app! ffs wwe sort this shit out.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> This has been an offensive amount of recaps... and yet I'm not 100% sure we're not going to come back from commercial break to more of them.


The way tonight's going, I don't know how they can be 100% sure any of the audience will come back from the commercial break.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

PLZ get da fuck out da wey WWE app


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...but you said the same thing as Punk last year..

This fucking company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No one gives a damn about wwe app :lmao 

:vince is a troll for this crap lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jericho, you tried hard, but I'm still not dling that fucking app.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Even Jericho is selling this App shit :side:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk vs Jericho or riot


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inbound squash


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Clique said:


> This is Monday Night Raw.
> 
> 
> We're sports-entertainment dammit! :vince3


If only it was entertaining.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MOAR APP PLUGS!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Save Us Bo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*downloaded the app and I get Y2J telling me to download the app*:hitgirl3


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Why am I fucking watching this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We already know, Chris. Remember when Punk went over... twice. 

Let's just forget that though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Such a boring show tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

A Santino's match. :shaq


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, yes. Finally some wrestling and we get Santino.....


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought the Shield was next? What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Best In The World SANTINO MARELLA...... Seriously who can power walk like that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh it gets better, Santino wrestling and Botcher T on commentary.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang, another irrelevant match. 

They're no selling Swagger's return to Raw??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn did Swagger get fat as fuck.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Swagger bout to kill Santino.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WAGG back on Raw


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh shit, Swagger's back?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, not this tool.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my god JACK SWAGGER....He looks just the same.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 Swagger squashes him and nobody cares.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We have a match folks. A pointless match

Here is a gif of penguins:


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

OH GEE THIS MATCH GOT DAT WRESTLEMANIA POTENTIAL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

in before swagger rocks creams himself


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Swagger return!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow the rumors are true. Swagger is alive after all. *


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Download the app and you can watch raw active.

Or you can just wait until after the commercials and they will show you it in a recap.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

THAWGGER


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jack Swagger to save the show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's go Swagger


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I want more SHIELD damnit


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> If atleast there was a few in-ring segments. :lmao The crowd is watching the show on a fucking screen just like us. :lmao


I would hate to attend a Monday Night Raw live today unless it was like a Raw after Mania or before Mania like a couple years ago here in Chicago.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

swagger and marella :StephenA


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the hate over the Shield by the people who clearly can't see talent if it slapped them on the face and put a finger in their butt.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder if we will get this again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN'T BREATHE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets be realistic guys. Without this thread, y'all wouldn't be watching Raw :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck is booker out here?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen...Welcome back Biff


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Santino is fighting Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SWAGGER IS BACK!!!I should of watched Smackdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Swagger/Santino match? And I'm supposed to now take Swagger seriously?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Swagger - THE REAL AMERICAN. Take that, :hogan


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Oh, not this tool.


He's a former World Champ!

Booker with an Apollo Creed reference.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Raw needs more Titus..


They need more PTP...winning matches...and titles


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was a nice takedown by Swagger.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jack Swagger giving Cena a run for his 'funniest constipated faces' title.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the fuck has Swagger been?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swagger has all kinds of anger


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Swagger is back. The WWE must be really running dry of stars


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Booker T on commentary? Maffew will have new material after this


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

A Jack Swagger squash match? :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

enjoying Swagger's Jimmy Darmody haircut.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So this is Jack Swagger's big return?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Expect to be over in the next 30 seconds...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tubby Biff Tannen gets the win.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

damn that hair


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jack Swagger the next World Heavyweight Champion and bringing Smackdown dem ratings :vince


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Swagger really can work and his haircut isn't quite the train wreck it was before. Let's see if he got rid of the lisp...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"No jiving"? When the fuck has Swagger ever jived? Can somebody provide a video of Swagger jiving please?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THE PATRIOT ACT


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat pumpkin haircut


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Completely no-selling Swagger's comeback.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Swagger with that Zack Morris hairstyle.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thought it would be called the swagger lock


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> So this is Jack Swagger's big return?


He had a match on SmackDown Friday where he botched the ankle lock.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> So this is Jack Swagger's big return?


He returned last week...


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

The Patriot Act.............NO


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay so now that Swagger is back he's an unstoppable monster.

Five months ago he would have been jobbing to Santino.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kurt Angle wont be happy with that.

And just give Jack Swagger hogans real american theme already


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jobber matches to help Swagger get over bring back the jobber matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What Did Swagger say to Booker?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's just getting stharted.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Patriot Act :kurt


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

The Patriot Act :fpalm:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll give it a month before we start never seeing Swagger on TV again.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock plz come out and f5 swagger


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

It looks like they are going to push Swagger, no need for him to be pushed at all.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

back off kid

you don't want it the book

noooo

YOU DON'T WANT IT WITH THE BOOK!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Like Swaggers new look looks more aggressive now if he can just use a more brutal ankle lock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my fucking god...they might actually be building to a Swagger vs Ziggler program for the WHC.

I dont like swagger, but that angle has potential.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger pulled out his inner Angle just now. Swagger is coming for dat WHC baby!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That sucked donkey dick, but okay.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Swagger gonna get in Bookers Fav 5!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Swagg with dat attitude :lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao the patriot act. a neo-con gimmick.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm trying to find a way to enjoy the show but I simply can't. There's no fucking way that this bullshit is better than TNA. No fycking way.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh geez, Swagger is all seriouz.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Antonio Cesaro is a far better American than Jack Swagger. I hope to Allah Akbar they don't have them feud over the US title.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Swagger kept growing his hair. Would of been awesome to see it just a bit shaggier.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

1. Job Swagger out and do nothing with him for a few years.
2. Take him off tv for a few more months.
3. Re-debut him repackaged... er, I mean with the same music, gimmick, look and character. Oh, but with LONGER HAIR.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ARE YOU READYYY???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Motherfucker the only thing you're getting started on is eating in backstage catering. Do a situp.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why the fuck is booker out here?


Put over EC, seeing that King probably doesn't even know what's going on on Smackdown.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you fucking kiddings another break?!!??!


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

VOTE NOW VOTE NOWWWW!! RIGHTTT NOW!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they say they are going to have the results after the break, and everyone should start voting now?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

"this is a different jack swagger" x1000

doesnt work that way wwe...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Example said:


> It looks like they are going to push Swagger, no need for him to be pushed at all.


Guarantee it doesn't last a month.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Swagger sucks SO MUCH. I wish he would go away forever.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Swagger is one of these away:










From a Saved by the Bell gimmick. DAT ZACK MORRIS HAIR.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Miz has his own 1 hour show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They shouldn't even bother trying a serious gimmick with Swagger, that guy has some of the worst facial expression I have ever seen. Just make him an early Kurt Angle rip-off only goofier and keep him in the midcard, he can add some there and won't fail miserably.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a hard watch. And I don't even mean the various shots of Trish.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

and with that WWE has surpassed the amount of first hour of commercial breaks in the Super Bowl. quite an a chievement.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Santino needs to be repackaged ASAP. His old Russian gimmick is way better.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> "this is a different jack swagger" x1000
> 
> doesnt work that way wwe...


BR> Swagger.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap WWE Active is flooded! so many people trying to vote hitting the app i can't even get WWE Active to show up  nooooo

there's millions of people trying to vote at the same time

WWE WHAT WERE YOU THINKING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just can't take Thwagger seriously.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ALIENS: COLONIAL MARINES TRRAILER :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This Alien game looks fun.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I remember why I haven't seen a full RAW show for over a couple of years now.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TheAverageGuy said:


> OH. Later tonight is when they'll induct the new person. Perhaps the greatest of all time says cole? Got to be Randy Savage. I might shed a tear if its him. Fucking idiots didn't induct him earlier before tragedy struck


Nailz gets inducted tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zuperman said:


> VOTE NOW VOTE NOWWWW!! RIGHTTT NOW!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, literally took my eyes briefly away from the TV after Swagger came out and it's over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like Jack's new attitude *


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

How stupid does WWE take their fans to be? Showing a tutorial on how to use the App Store is just ridiculous. This is a wrestling show. They seem to forget that all this social media, all this WWE Active crap, all these PPV buys - relies on what happens on their product. And right now, it's pretty spineless. Decent CM Punk promo, nothing special. Cena preparing to likely ruin another storyline with the Shield, their US Champion losing to Ryback in a unnecessary throwaway match and Swagger beating Santino. (Literally the only thing they should have recapped was Swagger's re-debut on Smackdown last week - and it's the only thing they didn't recap).


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> They shouldn't even bother trying a serious gimmick with Swagger, that guy has some of the worst facial expression I have ever seen. Just make him an early Kurt Angle rip-off only goofier and keep him in the midcard, he can add some there and won't fail miserably.


Better yet, release him.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

What did Punk talk about?
What did Cena talk about?
"Just attended RAW"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh my fucking god...they might actually be building to a Swagger vs Ziggler program for the WHC.
> 
> I dont like swagger, but that angle has potential.


As long as Swagger is the face, I'm down for it. I don't want Ziggler to be face anytime soon or in that feud,


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

OMG, Jack Swagger has changed so much!!! He's amazing now!

Oh wait, no. He's exactly the same.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Something going to happen or what jeez Louise.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena will fly down to the ring striking a shoulder tackle pose. He'll descend down in a vicious stomp. The Shield will already be intimidated, beholding Cena in all his beastly glory. They'll try to leave the arena, but Cena will raise his hand and all three members of the shield will be pulled and dragged to the ring by Cenas Hustle Loyalty and Respect force. Cena will then proceed to AA all three at once as gracefully as a ballet dancer repeatedly for 5 minutes, all while cutting a promo about his 8th grade year and making poopy jokes. When he's done, he'll grab a camera, fly to the dump and throw all of them into a pile. Cena will then use his glorious mighty powers to summon a tidal wave of dirt, and proceed to bury them beneath it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

feel sorry for those souls in the audience


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he should do a top rope clothesline and call it THE DRONE STRIKE. then tie a guy up in the ropes and give him a bronco buster, GITMO.

take off his shoe and throw it at his opponent, THE BUSHMASTER.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WWE SHOULD'VE PREPARED BETTER

WTF YOU THINKING

5, 6, 7,000,000 people all trying to vote on this app no wonder it's crashed

I can't even get to WWE Active

grr

COME ON ORTON!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like it if they they just went the whole hog and made "The New and Improved" Swagger's nickname. Put it on his Tron vid and all.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> OMG, Jack Swagger has changed so much!!! He's amazing now!
> 
> Oh wait, no. He's exactly the same.


He's a little different. He can manage to botch the ankle lock now like he did on SmackDown.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

These Commercials are far more entertaining than Tonight's RAW. Sad.

OMG ANOTHER ADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.. WE GET IT! Wrestlemania is coming home.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The thing about Raw lately is WWE App. It really does make it WWE App so that when WWE App comes out WWE App the superstars don't WWE App really WWE App stand out as much. WWE App. Hall Of Fame. New DVD coming this Tuesday. WWE App. Recaps. Michael Cole laughing.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> lol @ trish in HOF before Sable


First off you're wrong

Secondly she will never be put in. You don't sue Vince for sexual harassment and $110 million and not think he'll hold it against you. 

Only reason why he let her back in '03 was for business. Putting her in does nothing for business


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like Jack's new attitude *


.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I'm trying to find a way to enjoy the show but I simply can't. There's no fucking way that this bullshit is better than TNA. No fycking way.


loooooooool why are watching then ?
stop torture and boring us to death everyweek with your- TNA is great- routine!
WE know man you are the son Dixie Carter never had just stop!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't take Swagger's down ass seriously. The only guy that might be a little _special_ but I can fully get behind is dat mumbling Moxley.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm here for The Shield!!! Where are my sexy fine men in black?


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

shield better beat the fuck out of mister phony cena


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cody Rhodes' new shirt is one of the best they've done in a while. 
http://shop.wwe.com/Cody-Rhodes-"Groomed-For-Greatness"-Authentic-T-Shirt/W05054,default,pd.html


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So whats happened in Tna impact since new year, i'm behind.. there's still wrestling on that show right?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fix is in...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RAW IS COMMERCIALS.

Put some talent over on TV you dribbles of fucking spunk.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

LMAO they've spent all night promoting the stupid ass app and it's not working. Hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE APP!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

There's the token Super Bowl power failure mention from King.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

There is the power super bowl joke....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE hates the internet fans and then ruins their shows by talking about internet bullshit.

GET THE APP! 

:vince3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Aaaaaaand there goes the Superbowl power outage joke.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay this is fucking sad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who ever said Jerry will make a joke about the poweroutage at the SB wins a prize.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

lol they promote this app all the time and now it is fucked xD


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

[quote name="Shawfield Stallion" post="6505427" timestamp="1344386045"]


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

All that plugging and the thing breaks. :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

App failing classic.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE fail after all that promotion :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

who was it that said lawler would make a superbowl joke


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Record numbers on WWE APP :lmao

Who is :vince fooling?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys hear Jerry LAwler say that?

THE WWE APP CANNOT HANDLE DEMAND

literally millions of people trying to vote at the same time

ADR!!!

ADR!!!! 

:cheer


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

DEL RIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO.

TACOS~!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL WWE App BOTCH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Del Rio with that pop


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh God, Del Rio.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice. they won't shut up about the app and now it's failing on them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So pretty much they failed on this app in every way possible. Sounds about right.


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

BETTER BE JERICHO!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone earlier predicted that Lawler would mention the Superbowl's loss of power. 
Predictable.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol to all the geeks who downloaded the app when they opened up voting on DOT COM. :vince4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WWE's kickass servers!*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL WWE AND THEIR SHITTY APP. Also, King just made a "Super Bowl Power Outage" joke. I called it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mi Campeon :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is a first, no? RR not announcing him


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I dunno about you guys but the only way that first hour could have been any worse is if it included a Mark Henry/Bo Dallas Live Sex Celebration.

Fuck up with the APP, Jesus God in heaven :kenny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania will not be in New York City. Stop using us. Jersey is the Matt Hardy of the east coast. 



Dat reaction.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally brought back his old pyro.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ha! No pop for del Rio at all


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's ARMANDOOOO ALEJANDROOOO-- I mean, ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLL RRRRRIIIIOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:kenny


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why didn't they turn Alberto Del Rio face sooner?


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Where the hell is Ricardo?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio is nothing with out Ricardo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THOSE FUCKERS.

THE APP ISN'T WORKING

AHAHAHAHA I AM FILLED WITH SO MUCH JOY NOW!

:daniels


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Shocked at how well this Del Rio face turn is going. Getting good reactions, putting on good matches, and is alot more entertaining.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if some of you are aware..but ADR is from Mexico


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

No pop for del rio, the Ricardo effect...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Better yet, release him.


:agree:


----------



## Y2J_Says (Jan 28, 2013)

WHERE THE FUCK IS RICARDO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE App just went all SIN CARA on us.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Del Rio be a star man.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, sparkle curtain is back!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> So whats happened in Tna impact since new year, i'm behind.. there's still wrestling on that show right?


Yes and it's great. And they're going on the road permanently.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show was moving around that car like he was Mysterio


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Mexican Bret Hart - less talent, less over, less everything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT REACT....

fuck it, just stick Ricardo Rodriguez on the mic or something.


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

WHERE IS THE CARS THE FUCK HAPPENED


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Alberto no heatpopo


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD FOR DEL RIO!!!!

:: tumbleweeds ::


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No Ricardo introduction


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Crowds still don't give a fuck about Jack Swagger. 

Alberto Del Rio! There's the man!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Del Rio/Rhodes sounds good.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this ought to be a good match..

Cody Rhodes vs the NEW Excellence of Execution

DEELLLL RIIIIIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

[email protected] Cody Rhodes' shirt.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So he goes face and he loses his car and his ring announcer?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They gonna Bury The Stache again? Why?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ADR and Ricardos relationship is very gay


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Codys shirt :lol


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LOL @ that shirt.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Love how WWE is investing a lot in the WWE app. This kid is the star of the future.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT TASH COMB TEE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

DEL RIO WILL WIN


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Mustache time


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Great, here comes Cody "I still have no character" Rhodes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Stache has a shirt?! I need one!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Alberto should be the top babyface. Pollos Hermanos are so much better than Ryback/Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh no, not Cody.....NOT CODYYYYYYY enaldo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd goes mild for Del Rio.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So his gimmick is that he has a moustache.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cody


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> this is a first, no? RR not announcing him


They've done that a few times in the past, nothing new.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought the shield was next? what happen/?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let me find out that WWE's app shares with the WF server.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Show was moving around that car like he was Mysterio


:lol:lol


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Cody and swagger need to form Team Lisp


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I know people quickly got on the del rio train since his face turn but he has to legitimately impress me, something he hasn't done in the past. I do applaud the fact that he actually gets a reaction now.

Cody's Mustache


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe if some of it watched Smackdown you'd know what happene with RR. Someone times it's actually a decent show and fuck loads more entertaining then the shit fest of Raw.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes break up Rhodes Scholars from jobbing in tag team competition to job them out in single competition.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rhodes didn't shave for 20 days. What character depth!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

They seriously need to hire more guys back and bring up nxt guys. Del Rio should not be burying Rhodes on Raw. This should be a PPV match


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

GO DOS CAROS, GO!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE App


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

when is cody gana get his push seriously


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This show really is unpredictable isn't it!


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

The announcers are clearly telegraphing Rhodes-Golddust at Mania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So his gimmick is that he has a moustache.


Crowd makes fun of your mustache once, creative makes it a gimmick. Classic WWE.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

App crashing, random matches, video packages? Where the fuck is Brock Lesnar and why they're not even mentioning his name?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Zuperman said:


> I thought the shield was next? what happen/?


It was just a recap/promo package for them.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LETS GO CODY!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> WWE App just went all SIN CARA on us.


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody getting squashed tonight?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Let me find out that WWE's app shares with the WF server.


:lmao Excellent


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

dead crowd for del rio


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

who voted for y2j


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

JC00 said:


> They seriously need to hire more guys back and bring up next. Del Rio should not be burying Rhodes on Raw. This should be a PPV match


They have plenty of people in the back that they could use. They just choose not to.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does the WWE even have a tag team division if they keep breaking up all the good tag teams


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I just heard someone blow their nose in the fifteenth row.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

WWE App.

WWE App.

Destiny!


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

"Vote, dammit!!! VOTE!!!!!!"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Zuperman said:


> I thought the shield was next? what happen/?


More WWE new app tv time


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tony316 said:


> Yes and it's great. And they're going on the road permanently.


Storyline wise? I saw the Tazz aces & eight join, missed the Mike Know unmasking, Sting back yet? and whats with Park at the min?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Record Number of Votes" on a poll for Punk's match unk DRAW


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Everybody uses Bryan to get over


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YOU CAN DO IT, CODY!! :vince3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No, WWE. That just means you didn't pay for enough server space, you penny pinching fucks.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CALL THE MATCH!

Over this APP shite.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least he lasted longer then his match with Cena.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The app has been stricken down! Yes!!!

And no King. It wasn't the fans. It's the shitty app.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat disaser kick :bateman


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cody Rhodes should grow his stache more and become the next Big Bully Busick.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Zuperman said:


> I thought the shield was next? what happen/?


You missed it. They showed a video package. Cena's going to call them out later.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

llamadux said:


> dead crowd for del rio


This whole night this crowd's been dead

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Decent match.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE App.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't like how only Del Rio is allowed to do anything different. I swear, Daniel Bryan better get similar treatment when he's rightfully pushed beyond the moon


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

WE WANT LESNAR AND FFS CODY BURIED!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

:bs:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2

Pissed off at WWE how they are treating the stache


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The poll on .com isn't even working. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> *Mania will not be in New York City. Stop using us.* Jersey is the Matt Hardy of the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat reaction.












what makes it worse is they're using the song 'I'm coming home"

Jersey isn't home and they're a year too early to be using that song


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BIG UPSET is the worst tell in commentary. Wrestlers never get that pin.

Good to see Rhodes tap out in literally 1 mississippi. Wasn't he IC champ for like 8 months?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT!? DEL RIO WON!?

I thought Rhodes would win for sure.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alberto needs to recolor his side burns. Gray is leaking out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE App = Next WWE Champ.

Kid has a hell of a future.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RIO won? Didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Just when you think that Del Rio couldn't get any more boring they make him face.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ADR is a great man. It would be an honor for me to be his servant.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> WHAT!? DEL RIO WON!?
> 
> I thought Rhodes would win for sure.


He was SO close. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I was bad guy, now I'm a good guy. Cheer me, 'kay?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

oh nnnnnnnnooooo


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fucking what chants.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

What chants are just the worst


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Look like Atlanta is not a hispanic city.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Del Rio was a bully before he got bullied basically what he is saying.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop with the WHAT?! DAMN YOU PEOPLE!!!

Del Rio being a bit of a suck up now.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

You know who i see feuding with Del Rio? A heel Sheamus


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

WWE App has more TV Time than everyone on the roster! lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT chants :lmao 

this fucking crowd


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate it when the audience yells "WHAT" after everything Del Rio says...


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

FUCK OFF WITH THE WHAT CHANTS


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

crowd really needs to cut out the what shit. fucking *******


great fucking promo here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is this an attempt to get him over?

Wow...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Total Package said:


> The poll on .com isn't even working. :lmao


Really?!

LOL @ this fuckery


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Can this company book anything besides a singles match with a clean finish? How do they expect anyone to get over jobbing clean in 5 minutes? Del Rio sucking the univeres off oh lord this is shits.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! THE FIRST HEEL WRESTLER IN HISTORY TO UNDERSTAND THE ERROR OF HIS WAYS WITHOUT A SINGLE MOTIVATION! 

HE JUST REALIZED HE WAS WRONG!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :cody2
> 
> Pissed off at WWE how they are treating the stache


know your pain


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

i just learned the app stopped working


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You pandering bastard.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap, what a horrible promo.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Most pathetic face turn ever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kissin' dat live crowd azz!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So many changed men on tonight's show. Inspiring stuff


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Really liking this babyface promo by ADR. It's logical, and it's getting him over with the crowd.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotta admit Del Rio looks like a million bucks with the WHC


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Crowd is dead.


atleast they are real crowd
looool you still here?
i really can't get it?
why someone hate something still watching isn't by watching he actually helping the company he hates so much??


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This sounds like a hand me down Cena promo


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

No one cares RIO.


Bullied by monsters? HAHA!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What am I watching right now?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The peoples champion

Well at least he finally has a promo explaining his face run.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck is this...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> WWE App = Next WWE Champ.
> 
> Kid has a hell of a future.


He'll get pushed faster than Ryback. :vince

Make it happen, Vinny Mac. :vince2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao 

Fucking Big Show out of no where


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Why don't you guys like the WHAT chant?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao every single wwe writer should be gunned down on the spot


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's sucking that ass to Zero REACTION.

This crowd sounds like a bingo hall.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HOT SAUCE BLOOD!! lolololol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Mania will not be in New York City. Stop using us. Jersey is the Matt Hardy of the east coast.


Do you really blame them for not wanting to advertise the show being in Jersey? They clearly wanted the show to be in NYC, but also wanted a large stadium.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Total Package said:


> Is this an attempt to get him over?
> 
> Wow...


Yea, that was quite bad.
































WWE App.

























YOOORE A BOOOOOLY BIG SHOW.

























WWE APP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio begging to get cheered. Awful promo.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BIG SHOW is a monster

he's a monster


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show pulling a Rock Via Satellite?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! THE FIRST HEEL WRESTLER IN HISTORY TO UNDERSTAND THE ERROR OF HIS WAYS WITHOUT A SINGLE MOTIVATION!
> 
> HE JUST REALIZED HE WAS WRONG!


:lmao

He's starting to sound like chavo on this one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Can this company book anything besides a singles match with a clean finish? How do they expect anyone to get over jobbing clean in 5 minutes? Del Rio sucking the univeres off oh lord this is shits.


I think its better when they have clean finishers, but I agree Rhodes should not be jobbing to Del Rio, that is what 3MB and Santino are for.


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

VIA SATELITE L0L


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NO COJONES. THAT'S NOT PG!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio is terrible on the mic.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Show needs to get burritos via room service because... Mexicans


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Goddamn. 'Face' Del Rio is absolutely shit on the mic.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

big show stealing the rocks's trademark by appearing by satelitte


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like Big Show is replacing Rock for this "via Satellite" spot. :vince2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I just saw The Rock in the background


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

got the app to open in my browser...I voted Y2J..I have done all i can


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Big Show channeling his inner Rock :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Why don't you guys like the WHAT chant?


The shit is annoying. It's even more annoying when a decent promo is being delivered. Fuck the "what" chant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Show suits just makes him look like a Las Vegas casino bodyguard.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> lmao every single wwe writer should be gunned down on the spot


More like Vinnie Mac. No matter what the writers write - he changes it to his own twisted story that doesn't make sense.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did his accent get stronger when he turned face?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Say what you want about Big Show in the ring, he's still very good on promos.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, Del Rio calling Big Show a coward when he's the one who had to have his manager duct tape his foot to the rope.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'M NOT EVEN IN THE ARENA!

Oh wow, that makes me care so much!

I wonder how many people will complain about this crowd being dead? This is a shot to the head. Fuckin' Big Show via satellite.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Show is talking about "finishing off" guys in parking lots.

So _that's_ why he isn't there?

Hmm..


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

stop ruining del rio. and just make him a badass plz.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Weak promo from Del Rio. Show is great.


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

rock via satelite tonight am calling it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> NO COJONES. THAT'S NOT PG!


You're right, it's Spanish.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a lot of time invested into a fued that nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! THE FIRST HEEL WRESTLER IN HISTORY TO UNDERSTAND THE ERROR OF HIS WAYS WITHOUT A SINGLE MOTIVATION!
> 
> HE JUST REALIZED HE WAS WRONG!


lol these writers are terrible. Big Show has been good lately.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Ether said:


> I think I just saw The Rock in the background


:lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I completely forgot Del Rio is actually the champion.. he clearly can only get reactions in certain areas, Atlanta is not much of a Latino market so its a dead crowd and they are WHATing him.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

WWE app not working and CM Punk retweeting all the fans complaining about it :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are they still talking?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a pussy promo by Del Rio.

"Please cheer me. Pretty please."


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Eww. That 'more of me" line can only mean one thing Del Rio. Just say no


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

is that the rock I see in the background


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like we are gonna get a hotel room brawl later tonight


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao This is so sad. Crowd is sleeping! :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

mybad


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

So the champion, who is boring and not over, is CHASING the Big Show because of hurting his announcer. FIRE THE WRITERS.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Show don't worry about Booker T. 

You want a title shot? You gotta prove yourself. RANDOM TAG MATCHES FOR THE NEXT 3 SMACKDOWNS!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Perhaps they should give Del Rio the Spanish version of "Feed Me More" as well.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Del Rio doesn't look good with how he combed his hair.

Vince bury him.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

This is really quite bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

This might be the worst RAW in the last year. 

Good fucking god this is awful, NOTHING has been entertaining so far.


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

cena 2.0 del rio


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

All the people saying Big Show was so great today...
I want a fuckin' apology. He sucks dicks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"COME HERE! COME HERE! COME FIGHT ME!"

Epic mic work. He needs to not be a face anymore. Like now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so we're not even going to get an Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship but instead we will be continuing this god awful feud!?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Blood Bath said:


> WWE app not working and CM Punk retweeting all the fans complaining about it :lmao


is he really?

LOL brb checking twitter

hahaha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Do you really blame them for not wanting to advertise the show being in Jersey? They clearly wanted the show to be in NYC, but also wanted a large stadium.


It doesn't matter where it is, people will still come from all over the world to see it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Del Rio might be one of the lamest faces I've ever seen.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This app is over!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Not even in the arena but still gets his music played. He's probably walking in and out of his kitchen until it stops.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Please fuck off with your app


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

No chamber title match this year?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

DAT Y2J


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao This is worst than last week!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

THE ANTICIPATION HAS BEEN KILLING ME..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't with WWE :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

2 power outage jokes....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this "power outage" shit is so horrible.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punk/Jericho :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I;m expecting another great match from these two.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow Y2J....... rimo


----------



## Th3Gr3atOn3 (Jul 21, 2012)

better be Jericho YES TOLD YU


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

13% for Rey lmfao...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

YOU CAUSED A POWER OUTAGE!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Jerichoooooo!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At least that should be a good match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice. Should be a good match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those two fat dweebs high fiving each other after the result. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how they make people think they've decided. Of course people are going to vote for Jericho. Why would they vote for any of the other two?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Faraday said:


> stop ruining del rio. and just make him a badass plz.


*Agreed. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM Punk making fun of the WWE App on Twitter. Even he knows this company sucks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wooo Jericho


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince is going to kill some bitches backstage with this poll breaking the app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

First non rigged wwe poll?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler to interfere then.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Best in the world vs Best in the world rematch oh yeah!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Chris Jericho wins the pool. So surprising


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue Ziggler interference to help Punk win.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NOW they mention Lesnar/Heyman/Miz-TV, over an hour later.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

i hope Punk buries Jericho.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank god Jericho won

And this will be great if we get to see Miz get destroyed by Lesnar


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Shit Alberto of the river promo.
Great Big Show promo. Underrated on the mic.
YES! Y2J!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The voting went wrong but this was absolutely your choice and not pre-planned!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Give the fucking belt to Ziggler.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Numbers were too "even". Fixed!


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

BORK LAZER to burry miz? :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Randy Orton getting the same percentage of votes as Linda McMahon.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho=ratings.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, I thought the Shield were going to cut a promo?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

YESSS GOAT IS HAVING A MATCH

Please get the man involved with Punk/Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The causal fan base got the voting right.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like how there is no mention of the WWE champion and the fact that he's not even on Raw. some fucking champion.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd seriously RIOT if SuperCena singlehandedly buries The Shield

seriously

this ain't cool 

omfg


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Del Rio Big Show feud...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Commercial break right after they announce the poll winner.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Oh yeah, I thought the Shield were going to cut a promo?


Was never actually stated that they would be cutting a promo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> i hope Punk buries Jericho.


No.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao This is worst than last week!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that right there is why neither Big Show or Del Rio should be champion.
Can we please get that belt on Ziggler already.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Monday Night Raw said:


> No chamber title match this year?


So far it's just the Chamber match to decide who faces the World Champion at Mania


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait? Why is Cena calling out The Shield? Not that I mind with Roman sexy self...


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

For once The Universe gets it right.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Shocked people are tweeting that the voting on the wwe app isn't working correctly. Shocked


LOL. APP :buried


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao This is so sad. Crowd is sleeping! :lmao


tbh even if it was a good show atlanta would still suck.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
Shocked people are tweeting that the voting on the wwe app isn't working correctly. Shocked.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Oh yeah, I thought the Shield were going to cut a promo?


They will but Super Cena will be there to kill the moment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's depressing to think that Ambrose just turned 27. He doesn't look it at all and just screams "I had a really hard childhood".


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Elimination Tag Team Chamber & Intercontinental Chamber too... 

Raise your game E!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Are they joking with this shitfest show so far?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope Brock attacks The Miz tonight and it isn't just Heyman that is on Miz TV.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Good god, I think Punk got the best postitive reaction so far :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

inb4 Cena buries another rising stable.....fpalm.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Wait? Why is Cena calling out The Shield? Not that I mind with Roman sexy self...


Because they attacked him last week?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz TV? Seriously? Really? REALLY?!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm watching Raw and nothing is happening yet, what the fuck must I do to get this show to entertain?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, so we're not even going to get an Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship but instead we will be continuing this god awful feud!?


It makes the Royal Rumble look a lot better though instead of giving people title shots a month later in EC. Which was a stupid idea to begin with.

Also, happy that Punk/Y2J will happen tonight.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Not even in the arena but still gets his music played. He's probably walking in and out of his kitchen until it stops.





scrilla said:


> i like how there is no mention of the WWE champion and the fact that he's not even on Raw. some fucking champion.


You'll be negged in 3..2..1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Show took over Rocky role tonite Via Satellite :rock doesn't need to be here tonite


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw feels like they're making the run sheet up as they go along this week. More so than usual.


----------



## iamnotanugget (Jun 24, 2007)

Amber B said:


> It's depressing to think that Ambrose just turned 27. He doesn't look it at all and just screams "I had a really hard childhood".


Well he did LOL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Perhaps they should give Del Rio the Spanish version of "Feed Me More" as well.


Me daba mas! Me daba mas! Me daba mas!

No, doesn't quite work.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shazayum said:


> tbh even if it was a good show atlanta would still suck.


But it would help if anything remotely interesting actually happened on the show.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

That's irrelevant said:


>


You took the trolls bait


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk vs. Jericho should be good, and interesting considering the different dynamic to it from their matches last year with Jericho being the face and Punk being the heel. Looking forward to it.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone care to wager that Big Show's ace in the hole for the EC contract signing with ADR is Ricardo?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm watching Raw and nothing is happening yet, what the fuck must I do to get this show to entertain?


Don't tune in until the final hour. That is when shit usually starts to get mildly entertaining due to the fact we get Brock, Heyman and The Shield.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It's depressing to think that Ambrose just turned 27. He doesn't look it at all and just screams "I had a really hard childhood".


I think he tries to look that way, honestly, considering his character is fucking psycho.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Rock atleast appearing next week in the go home show?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The WWE app is going to pin JTG by the end of the year. This is awful.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Really is no point in the Elimination Chamber PPV if they only have one chamber match that doesn't even have a title on the line.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they really should've gone Rey/Punk so we could find out if Rey still has it.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Shocked people are tweeting that the voting on the wwe app isn't working correctly. Shocked.


Haha it's broke so it's out to all that they fix stuff just to get people to DL the app. Lame.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

my mom walked by and was like "UGH, you actually like this?.......are you still going on Saturday? (to train)" bah god i marked so hard. Just gotta train harder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iamnotanugget said:


> Well he did LOL


Hence why I said that.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FUCK! STILL IN THE COMMERCIAL BREAK. 

I "forgot" who won the rigged poll.

Curt Hawkins, right?


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

obby said:


> The WWE app is going to pin JTG by the end of the year. This is awful.


lmfao.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Monday Night Raw said:


> You'll be negged in 3..2..1


What?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Punter said:


> Is Rock atleast appearing next week in the go home show?


yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Example said:


> Really is no point in the Elimination Chamber PPV if they only have one chamber match that doesn't even have a title on the line.


Hopefully they do some sort of 3-3 Chamber with the Shield V Cena and Co


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Hell No Segment Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> Punk vs. Jericho should be good, and interesting considering the different dynamic to it from their matches last year with Jericho being the face and Punk being the heel. Looking forward to it.


Same. They had one of the best matches of 2012 imo, and I'm not being biased because both are one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great Bryan is jobbing tonight


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The ratio to partner from any other word in that promo was almost the same as WWE app to the rest of the show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Bryan somehow doesn't end up in the Elimination Chamber match, I just don't know :lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan/Mysterio :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Rey Mysterio? Count me in!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I won't even start asking about Mysterio already having this match booked.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kane's faces even though you can't see his face too much. :lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Wish Bryan would win the chamber. 

Give him an 18 second redemption storyline or something.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punter said:


> Is Rock atleast appearing next week in the go home show?


On Raw and Smackdown


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

in other news Danielson, Cena and the Bella Twins wish you a Merry Christmas:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't believe he's doing the job against Mysterio again


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

almost crickets for mysterio


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, I hate this guy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio cut the worst promo of the year so far for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So if Rey won the poll, he would have had two matches tonight?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Remember when WWE actually tried in the run up to WrestleMania?

Yeah those were good times.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh wonderful now Mysterio burying Bryan. Come on


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I've come to realize that being a mid-card champion means nothing. The last IC Title to go onto win a World Title without previously winning one before was Jeff Hardy.. US Title has had better luck... producing Cena, Miz and Bryan since 2004..

But overall, if you are a mid-card champ, don't get your hopes up for a future World Title run.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan - every growing beard, ever losing overness.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Rey vs Bryan? Should be good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So after two Last Man Standing matches for the WHC back to back, we get a singles match with no stip between Del Rio and Big Show? WWE logic fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This should be fun


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck off with Rey. So old and boring. Just have a blow off match at 'Mania against whatever Hispanic gimmick will get a race push for the next 10 years and just go away. Lose to El Generico or something.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's depressing to think that Ambrose just turned 27. He doesn't look it at all and just screams "I had a really hard childhood".


Wow, 27? Baby face with a terrible receding hair line. At least the hair cut helps though.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lmao, no reaction for bryan,


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Mysterio lost the poll but immediately had a backup match just in case?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh please let Bryan win this match for the love of all that is good in this world


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who will win this match..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think its better when they have clean finishers, but I agree Rhodes should not be jobbing to Del Rio, that is what 3MB and Santino are for.


US and IC champs shouldn't be jobbing clean every week. They need to bring in some local jobbers for these under 5 minute matches and stop killing contracted talent.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If Rey Mysterio gets the W over Daniel Bryan...that's just sad WWE.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Great Bryan is jobbing tonight


Just tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> I think he tries to look that way, honestly, considering his character is fucking psycho.


He isn't trying to make himself look older. He can't really help that. Same thing with Punk.

Aesthetically, Ambrose has aged so much in the last 2 years.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YES! This'll be a good ass match. :yes:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> in other news Danielson, Cena and the Bella Twins wish you a Merry Christmas:


who the hell is in the middle?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes Goatface!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rey got very little reaction.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This crowd is dead for what should be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe we need to start listing WWE App Facts since this show is so boring.

Turns out.. WWE App is the 4th member of the Shield, he cut the power to get heat with the fans.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Hopefully they do some sort of 3-3 Chamber with the Shield V Cena and Co


This. WWE do tag team elimination chamber matches in the wwe video game so it doesn't make sense that they haven't ever done one in RL


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Oh please let Bryan win this match for the love of all that is good in this world


I hope. It's bad enough mysterio is in the chamber not Bryan

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Atlanta stopped giving two fucks in 2006.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Recording Raw on DVR this week, and judging by some of the responses, looks like I did the right thing. I should have enough stamina to make it through the finally hr this time


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punter said:


> So after two Last Man Standing matches for the WHC back to back, we get a singles match with no stip between Del Rio and Big Show? WWE logic fpalm


Always follow the shooting with a stabbing. Right?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan or Grizzly Redwood?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This crowd is stupid haha


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE App was in fact the mystery GM.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> who the hell is in the middle?


Bella's father.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Wow, 27? Baby face with a terrible receding hair line. At least the hair cut helps though.


I'm 25, and have the same issue. :bron3


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So if Rey won the poll, he would have had two matches tonight?


In case you didn't know, the "polls" are pre-planned.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> He isn't trying to make himself look older. He can't really help that. Same thing with Punk.
> 
> Aesthetically, *Ambrose has aged so much in the last 2 years.*


Thank fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another ad? WTF


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

sweet move by daniel bryan -- but Raw has seemed sloppy tonight and once again this crowd suckcs


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fucking Commercials smh


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> who the hell is in the middle?


Karl Pilkington


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This has already been great.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so if Rey had won the poll would be doing double duty? DAT WWE LOGIC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Always follow the shooting with a stabbing. Right?


Words :vince2 lives by


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This match has been pretty great so far


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear about 50 people making noise. Silence would sound better.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course, King, instead of calling the action between two in-ring greats, wants to make a joke about Goats and Doritos. Kill me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan should have appeared during halftime show at the superbowl and just jump around the stadium screaming yes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

crowd cant even do a synchronised yes chant but can do it for a what chant fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Floor-commercial spot. :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:shaq ads


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> This. WWE do tag team elimination chamber matches in the wwe video game so it doesn't make sense that they haven't ever done one in RL


Yh, they should have a tag team and IC chamber this year.

Actuall fuck it, have the US & Divas as well.


5 chamber matches, PPV of the year!


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd is so horrible.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Looked like Rey slipped before Bryan hit him.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

God damnit. In time Bryan will the greatest thing to happen to wwe since shawn michaels. I say 2014/2015


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Has Rey put on weight or something.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate the fact that WWE RAW is so popular during Wrestlemania Season, specially now that The Rock is back that people are literally buying non-stop airtime for commercials

I mean I understand business

it just sucks to have this many commercials at this pace

 WWE airtime is sizzling hot and people want to buy it, but for us fans

ugh


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Decent candidate for worst crowd of all time.

They literally give no fucks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

People want Rey to retire? Fuck that, just one less fun guy to watch. There are only so many Barrett vs ADR-type matches I can take in one night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Cena can get another choir booed in Atlanta tonight.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JUST when I am getting into this match, 7 fuckin' commercials in a row. You can't be serious, man.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did yall see the trailer for John Cena's new movie?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That knees to the gut thing that D'Bry did was fucking awesome. I wanna make that move in WWE 13 and use it as a finisher. :lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This RAW is horrendous so far, basically a bunch of random matches and videos put together 5 minutes before air time. One good Heyman/Lesnar promo is not going to save it but I hope that they will at least deliver with that segment.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan killed the crowd lol, this guy cant get any reaction at all, only indie marks care about him.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I really hope Brock comes tonight because if not I'm going to tune out early.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this crowd got a Wrestlemania and St. Louis hasn't had one. St. Louis. fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's time for WWE to axe Atlanta off the list for cities to go to.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

this match is really good so far, its a shame the crowd doesn't seem as into it as they should be


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> who the hell is in the middle?


It's him.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Floor spot never gets old :cole3


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it's obvious whats going on.. the crowd is too busy playing with the WWE App to cheer and boo wrestlers tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MOAR OSTRICHES


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

After being fed an hour and a half of bullshit, I'm not surprised the crowd is lame.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Decent candidate for worst crowd of all time.
> 
> They literally give no fucks.


this crowd needs to be electrified but the most electrifying man in all of entertainment isn't there tonight


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda sad how Atlanta wrestling crowds have fallen off so hard.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys.

WWE App.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Bryan killed the crowd lol, this guy cant get any reaction at all, only indie marks care about him.


Crowd was dead before the show even started.

And if you don't realize Bryan is one of the most over people on the roster...then I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is one of the few guys who actually gets a reaction from the crowd on a consistent basis..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Has Rey put on weight or something.


Works again for this. ^^


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Kinda sad how Atlanta wrestling crowds have fallen off so hard.


It's a miracle that they are still awaken.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Usually I come in around this time to check how RAW is. I actually started watching today since it began, and wow... 3 hours is terrible.

How many commercials just happened? 45 Minutes worth?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck this crowd. Long live Bryan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is some total shit. The first 90 minutes was shit. Big Show via satellite with ADR could objectively be the worst promo of 2013.

Why shouldn't the crowd be bad?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> this crowd needs to be electrified but the most electrifying man in all of entertainment isn't there tonight


perhaps a guest appearance by satelite


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Bryan killed the crowd lol, this guy cant get any reaction at all, only indie marks care about him.


Lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Kinda sad how Atlanta wrestling crowds have fallen off so hard.


Atlanta crowds in general have fallen off so hard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch, you take your hair off in order to shower. I can't with Tito.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a wrestling match

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

moonmop said:


> Crowd was dead before the show even started.
> 
> And if you don't realize Bryan is one of the most over people on the roster...then I don't know what to say to you.


It's not Summer of 2012 anymore, guy's like 20% as over as he used to be.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Atlanta is a terrible crowd. I hope they don't have Raws or PPVs there for a LONG time.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Great throw, Cole? :fpalm

And another goat joke.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King with the better hair in the shower drain joke... again. He says it at least once every time Cody Rhodes or Bryan appears on a show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Crowd is giving no fucks about this match.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

crowd is putting me more off the show than those 2 buffoons doing the commentary atm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking christ Atlanta is terrible.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This forum is more entertaining than Raw...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm gonna pull a Goldberg.

"This crowd fucking sucks". :kenny


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> this crowd needs to be electrified but the most electrifying man in all of entertainment isn't there tonight


It's a shame that Frank Grimes won't be there.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

VINTAGE :MARK:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why did JBL take the nite off?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Just for goat'

I fucking hate you Lawler.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Great move!", "What a unique move!", "Wow what a move!"...facepalm Cole


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GREAT MOVE VINTAGE MYSTERIO

:cole3

He's awful. AWFUL.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> After being fed an hour and a half of bullshit, I'm not surprised the crowd is lame.


Add on another hour/30 minutes because they tape Superstars before Raw.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have seen four advertisements for WWE house shows(all with the same card advertised), three ads for WWE Classics Collection, and four other bullshit WWE promotional segments so far in Canada.

I may as well just search "WWE ADVERTISEMENT" on Youtube and make a playlist, god this is awful.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time for Mysterio to hang it up


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Clique said:


> Atlanta is a terrible crowd. I hope they don't have Raws or PPVs there for a LONG time.


100% agree!this crowd is awful!


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

this crowd sucks


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Rey is starting to resemble Tazz ever since he got pulled for wellness violation last year, he's not on cutting steroids anymore so he can't maintain leanness.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Rey being sponsored by Razer Naga ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Most gimmicky fucking finisher of all time. I hate it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THANK YOU LORD


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit, he actually did it. Bryan actually won that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MY BOY D'BRY!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan fucking won!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WOO DB wins by tap out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit!!!! Bryan won!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I really think all this slowing down and wwe style is killing Bryans real technique unless he excersises it elsewhere.

That being said Bryan has really bulked up quite a bit since coming hasn't he?

SWEET he beat Rey. Atta boy Bryan. Fuck yeah


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

619 is the worst move in wrestling

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did i hear a sin cara chant during that match


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

:yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan didnt job YES YES YES


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

D-Bry wins

OH SHIT MARK HENRY!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

WOAAAH YEAAAAH!!!!!! HENRYYY!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

REY REY with DAT JOB :mark: :yes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DEM RATINGS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, glad Bryan finally got a win.

.........And now he dies.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

OH FUCK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMFG!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

MARK HENRY?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

OH SHIT!!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

MARK HENRY!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

ratings baby


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

MARK HENRY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: MARK HENRY!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HENRY DAFAQ


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DAT pop for Mark "RATINGZ" Henry.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Mark 'ratings' Henry


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

here come the ratings


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Inc. forum crash!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow..DB is the one that overcame the odds

oh shit..here come the ratings


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HENRY!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bryan didn't job? WTF?

Kick that vanilla midget's ass, Mark!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well see you in AAA, Mysterio.


MARK HENRY FUCK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE SILVERBACK IS....uh....BACK!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I really hate the 619.

YES!~ to DB winning and Henry.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, DB won clean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd + WWE product = perfect match


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mark for Mark?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

RATINGS!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dafuq, did I hear faint "boring" chants?


OH SHIT MARK HENRY! :mark:!!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAA RATINGS! 
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SOMEBODY 'BOUT TO GET DEY ASS KICKED*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MARK HENRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

MARK HENRY :mark: SAVE THE SHOW!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MARK HENRY IS BACK. 

0 show star just had 1 big star added to it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

MIZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank fuck he won.

SUMBODY GON GET THEY ASS KICKED!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay...did not expect Mark Henry.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bryan makes Super Porky tap. yes Henry is back.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT MARK HENRY


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

RATINGS!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!? RUN BRYAN RUN HOLY SHIT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE RATINGS


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

OH YEAHHH


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

:fap


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

huss huss huss


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HENRY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCKING MARK HENRY BITCHES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AW HEEEEEEEEELL YEAH.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SOMEBODIES GONNA GET THERE WIG SPLIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

MARK MOTHERFUCKIN HENRY OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

KOOLAID MAN IS BACK! why didnt he come through the wall?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark Henry here come the marks


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

mark's back


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

:mark:


Ratings!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT ITS MR RATINGS!!!!!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

RATINGZ EVERYWHERE 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MARK FUCKING HENRY


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

HEEL MARK HENRY!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WHAT'S THAT HIGH IN THE SKY? IS IT A BIRD? IS IT A PLANE? NO! IT'S THE RATTTTIIIINNNNGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Running powerslam oh come on Cole


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm more shocked at DB winning than Mark returning.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

bryan wins a match and then gets imediately squashed xD


----------



## WidowMaker (Aug 21, 2004)

Running powerslam? Sigh....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking Sin Cara. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

THE RATINGZZZZZ ARE GOING UP!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHOA I thought it was Teddy Long the first second BUT ITS MARK RATINGS HENRY


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

GIVE BRYAN THE WORLD HEAV....

oh wait Mark Henry came back and destroyed him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Im soooooooooooooooo glad Henry is still a monster heel!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:buried
:buried
:buried
:buried
:buried


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That return was so out of nowhere, holy shit!

Sin Cara taking a century to do that splash


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a spinebuster, Cole.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole, that was a spinebuster.

Sin Cara to the rescue?

Henry DAT BEAST


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody gon get they wig split


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a spinebuster Cole.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mark Ratings!!! That's my GOAT!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's midget genocide!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally a real bad ass in the WWE.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> THE RATINGZZZZZ ARE GOING UP!!!


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

MARK MOTHERFUCKING HENRY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SILVERBACK!!!!!!

HALL OF PAIN!!!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

my boy is finally back.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SEXUAL CHO-CO-LATE chant!!!

hahaha


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like his t-shirt.

BENT ON DESTRUCTION and KILLING MIDGETS


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can feel the ratings going up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bryan wins :yes. Mark Henry returns :yes


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Chilli from TLC spoiled Henry's return to TV. Man, that sucks..

He's super cool.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Mark "I Kill Masked Wrestlers" Henry has returned.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Wigspitta' is back.


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

Anonymous was Mark Henry all along everyone, hes the return of evil.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

THAT AIN'T ENOUGH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DAS WUT I DO!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin Cara...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mark Motherfucking Henry! (Y)

Cleanin' house and takin' names. (Y)


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm marking out bro


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, Rey's dead.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How does he get his pecs to go all the way around his back like that?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

CRUSHING MANLETS.

CHARGE THEM TO BREATHE, MARK!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonna split dem lace fronts. Thank you jesus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

IF I CHARGE YOU FOR AIR, YOU KEEP YOUR BILL PAID!

THAT'S WHAT I DO! THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!

:mark:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Sin Cara getting owned = My day is complete :lol

"That's what I do!" Henry is so awesome.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

That's what I do!

THAT'S WHAT I DO!

THAT IS WHAT I DO!!!

Mark Henry.. go on big dog

big dogs gotta eat!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats wat my boy Henry do!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark Henry is winning the Smackdown chamber match! That is if he gets in. Thats my prediction


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

IT'S VADER TIME


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Finally a real bad ass in the WWE.


ITS ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mexico just got inducted into THE HALL OF PAIN


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Henry is still fucking awesome!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great to have Henry back!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rey loses and then gets destroyed by a returning Henry. Shows you how much faith the WWE has in that guy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That man..............pissed! Break his kneck!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry has been in the WWE for almost 17 year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally, after 90 minutes of sheer garbage, something to care about!

That return was cool and out of nowhere.


----------



## Garrettk (Jan 30, 2012)

Somebody gonna get their chex mix


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark Henry's one liners are such mark out moments. Pun fucking intended.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

That's what I do!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that gives new meaning to the term Marking out


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

MARK RATINGS HENRY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody gon get dey ass whipped.

Yes indeed.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes Mark is back, i know he aint the iwc favourite by i love his intensity. he is a beast. Tensai and people like that need to take a look in how to be a monster.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

D bry just won a match clean and ratings destroyed the Mexican midgets, my body can't take so much win.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

Are we going to have Mark Vs Brock?!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

"If I charge for air, you keep your bill paid!"

- Mark Henry


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

thats what I do


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Everytime mark moves his head a tsunami happens tho

Damn. Mark looks to be in better shape


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

An awesome Mark Henry return.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm fuckin' markin' out, bro! Next to Big Dave coming back that was the best shit that could have happened. BEST. RAW. EVER!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Mark Henry has been in the WWE for almost 17 year.


DAS WUT HE DO!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wonder if they'll have Henry win the chamber and then have Ryback/Henry for the title at Mania? That'd work for me.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

hes back to send a statement to get into the elimination chamber  fucking marking out


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Strongest CHUD returns.

Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dweller


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I am actually quite happy I am going to see Henry perform live at WM. 

Can't believe how this guy reinvented himself.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What does Henry have against Mexicans?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

So Bryan takes the title from him before his hiatus and he kills Rey instead?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I ain't neva' left!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Mark Henry the scariest guy in the locker room?

try again...

:brock


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

THERE AINT NOBODY LIKE ME


I'M AN ORIGINAL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:nash marking out at this midget massacre


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So is Bryan officially buried now?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"There ain't NOBODY like me!" - Sexual Chocolate

you go big dog

go on big dog!!

big dogs gotta eat


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow. The replay of Daniels head off the corner of the barricade. Damn!

That's What I Do!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Some bodies got they ass kicked.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Now that's what I call a beatdown. Holy shit. Kudos to Bryan, Rey, and Sin Cara for selling that well too.

Mark does the best shit-talking around, it's great to see he's back.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Marking for Mark!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd enjoy if they went ahead with Bryan/Henry at WM, even if is a year late.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I AIN'T GOING NOWHERE - I AIN'T NEVER LEFT!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

mark henry moves the needle...that's a bad man can't believe he got a reaction out of this crowd


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Mark Henry is winning the Smackdown chamber match! That is if he gets in. Thats my prediction


He's going to destroy the chamber and then eat it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I want Ryback/Henry just to see Ryback fail at trying the shell shock.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I swear I'm seriously marking the fuck out right now legit.

I AIN'T NEVER LEFT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> How does he get his pecs to go all the way around his back like that?


X-Pac as Mizark!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

I've seen more Man Utd v Real Madrid adverts than I have wrestling matches tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I SCREAMED, I DIED, I JUMPED OUT OF MY COUCH, I SMILED EVILLY WITH MY HANDS CLUTCHED TOGETHER AS IF I WAS ENJOYING IT, WHICH I WAS.

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Just reminding all of you to download the WWE App.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FATTER THEN EVER!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's 2013 and I'd never have thought that I'd be happy to see Mark Henry back in a WWE ring.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Dawn of a New Day" song plays for the commercial of The Rock on the WWE Magazine's cover. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Jack Swagger is crying because Henry's return was a billion times better.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Smackdown just got SAVED!!

its a MARK out moment! Im Markin out bro:striker


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

"I AIN'T NEVER LEFT" - ownage


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Mark Henry return segment should have 9.0 ratings.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats we need more of, real heels. Henry should have been pushed like this during the attitude era


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SJFC said:


> D bry just won a match clean and ratings destroyed the *Mexican midgets*, my body can't take so much win.


:nash:nash:nash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd give away my life savings just for Henry to come talk shit with other black people in my family.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Guys did you see the stadium lights go out?........wait......nevermind it's just Henry.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Great to see Henry again.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Smokey the Cat is going to mark hard.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Rey loses and then gets destroyed by a returning Henry. Shows you how much faith the WWE has in that guy.


Rey putting Bryan over, and helping Henry get heat on his return? Rey isn't 25yo anymore.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Jack Swagger is crying because Henry's return was a billion times better.


Mainly because Henry is way more entertaining than Swagger ever will be.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> So is Bryan officially buried now?


No. Made Mysterio tap and hes probably in the Chamber.

He just has a tough time with 400 pound angry, black men who easily squats twice his body weight


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

We just need Christian back, and things will look awesome on Smackdown.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Every dog has it's day, dawg, but today, dawg, just aint yours. *


----------



## Passow (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone know that Return of the Rock commercial song?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Somewhere Jack Swagger is crying because Henry's return was a billion times better.


I'd say after that Jack, who?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'd give away my life savings just for Henry to come talk shit with other black people in my family.


I wouldn't.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> Rey putting Bryan over, and helping Henry get heat on his return? Rey isn't 25yo anymore.


Damn right.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It's 2013 and I'd never have thought that I'd be happy to see Mark Henry back in a WWE ring.


true story, WWE lack of credible heels is scary.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

good impactful return from Mark Henry! loved it!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Great Raw so far!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Clique said:


> I swear I'm seriously marking the fuck out right now legit.
> 
> I AIN'T NEVER LEFT


Me too! Totally turned the show around for me. It was just background noise while I was browsing various internet website. That them hit though & I was glued to the TV. :mark:
*
"I ain't neva' left!"*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Smokey the Cat is going to mark hard.


:lol that was my first thought! DEUCES AND FOURS MOTHA FUCKA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I SCREAMED, I DIED, I JUMPED OUT OF MY COUCH, I SMILED EVILLY WITH MY HANDS CLUTCHED TOGETHER AS IF I WAS ENJOYING IT, WHICH I WAS.
> 
> FUCK YES!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Lesnar vs. Mark Henry = BUYS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Surprise that Danielson won and that Mark Henry return was pretty great as well.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW, I would like to point out how much this crowd has SUCKED tonight. If :brock gets no reaction, but :cena gets pop of the night, I'll puke.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Ratingz is back motherfuckers! What a ultimate G.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, guys:

Just got a new IPhone and Im downloading some apps. Does WWE happen to have an app? That would be sooooo cool.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

AlwaysSunny For AIW said:


> I'd say after that Jack, who?


Jack Thwagger. Great to see Henry back.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mark 'Ratings' Henry! :mark: Breaking Backs, Bitches and apparently Mexicans too.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> So is Bryan officially buried now?


hoe exactly he was buried ?
he just defeated super Rey !
wth is this!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

"I'm hurt by your tone"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Danielson doing comedy 3 minutes later. #datwwelogic


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Daniel, I'm hurt by your tone." :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kane vs Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GOAT Kane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'd give away my life savings just for Henry to come talk shit with other black people in my family.


Him and Titus talking bullshitting with my family would be magical.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

On every other day, WWE are a 'Global Entertainment Company', but when they have something to brag about, they're suddenly 'Sports' again...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kane trolling... :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That was pretty funny by Kane


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark Henry should be the one to face the Rock at WM.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL Kane at Daniels.
"Hell No!"


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock
bork time


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, please recap the events of last week's Raw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if they will be breaking up team hell no.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

scrilla said:


> lol Danielson doing comedy 3 minutes later. #datwwelogic


He sold that beat down like Cena

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MOAR RECAPS!!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Mark Henry now Trending Worldwide

that's what big dogs do!

THIS IS WHAT HE DOES!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Red Troll


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

:lmao @ Kane and D-Bry


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I really hate that purple suit Vince wears. Makes him look so old....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at the final "No" as Bryan faded into the next camera shot.

Also a couple of observations:

1) Henry return > Lesnar

2) Why did Henry spare Bryan and kill the Mexicans?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

god damnit fucking Cole. got my hopes up for BRUNO again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> BTW, I would like to point out how much this crowd has SUCKED tonight. If :brock gets no reaction, but :cena gets pop of the night, I'll puke.


Get DAT BEDPAN ready


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

McMahon was channeling his inner Gene Wilder in Willy Wonka with that coat last week.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The ironic WWE App jokes are not funny; stop it guys.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So...are we getting Henry/Del Rio for the title at Mania?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Brief, but funny segment with Kane & Bryan.


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Kane is hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's amazing how much that actor looks like Heyman.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And more recaps


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don Heyman!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Kane and Daniel Bryan as a tag team, but its running its course, mostly because of that graduation segment. That pushed it to far.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If only someone down in NXT would name themselves Recap, they'd be the most featured guy on Raw in an instant.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan won a singles match and Mark Henry returns? :mark: :mark: :mark: BEST RAW EVER!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I've seen these paid jobs somewhere else but whatever...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is :HHH advertised for RAW tonight?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I swear if Brock Lesnar gets no pop tonight..

and John Cena blows the roof off

this crowd goes into the hall of fame as worst crowd ever


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

whats the point of watching RAW each week if they have this many recaps?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

still on a video package? CHRIST.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU CAN'T F5 WILLY WONKA!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> true story, WWE lack of credible heels is scary.


Swagger has a chance to become one with the current thing he's doing now, but this forum seems to hate him with a passion.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's amazing how much that actor looks like Heyman.*


Paul Giammati is a very convincing actor.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar's like "Get in your corner bitch. I gotta chump to F-5!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

why do I have a feeling the atlanta crowd wont give a reaction for lesnar, but one for :cena2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So I guess floundering means being the last FCW (NXT) champion?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

that will never get old


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...-uncensored_shortfilms?start=164#.URBwYh2WZRM

So who's banging AJ Lee in that video? I see the WWE title next to her. DAT DAWG CM PUNK


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy shit, those yellow sneakers Brock Lesnar wore are hideous.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Guys did you see the stadium lights go out?........wait......nevermind it's just Henry.












Darkness.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Swagger has a chance to become one with the current thing he's doing now, but this forum seems to hate him with a passion.


With that lisp and that hair and the fact that they've depushed him a number of times already? Plus with Henry's return? Doubtful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince taking major bumps at 67 years old. GOAT.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

someone make a vid complation of all the finishers vince has taken over the years
will ship you 10 bucks on paypal


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> If only someone down in NXT would name themselves Recap, they'd be the most featured guy on Raw in an instant.


Recap vs WWE App, WM30 main event


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When faces attack Vince, it is AWESOME! 

When a heel attacks Vince, it is heinous!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD, WHAT DID YOU DO!!!!! WHAT DID YOU DO!!! :heyman


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Show gimmick change to Big Satellite

lol!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Did it cause Anal Bleeding?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pfft, back in the day Lawler would've been making jokes about Vince's toupee falling off.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hotel brawl. :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Show all fuckin' huge and shit.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Did it cause Anal Bleeding?


Yes it did


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's amazing how much that actor looks like Heyman.*


b/c it's CGI like the Beyonce hologram from last night.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would this phone call be Via Satellite?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

show's taking tips from the rock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice they have a three camera shoot just for Big Show hanging around in a hotel.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i wonder what hes eating


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol at Big Show


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Show getting hotel food....segment of the year.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the point of that segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

GET A BETTER JOB.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Inb4 _"a wild Alberto Del Rio appears"_


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Why would there be a cameraman with Big Show filming him calling for room service?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> i wonder what hes eating


Mexican food


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Inb4 food poisoning.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

lol wtf was that all about?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that segment?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

really? did they just have a segment of Big Show ordering room service?

lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know why, but I expected Del Rio to pop out from under the food tray cover once Big Show lifted it, lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big show - f*ck out of my room!


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

That guy was as gay as the day is long.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why did they really make the minor change to brocks intro? Its higher pitched


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THIS?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was pointless


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol Big Show. Guess there's not enough cash in dat Iron Clad Contract to be handing out tips

Preview of what's gonna happen on Miz TV :brock



Spoiler: squeamishness


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Show is going to get food poisoning from Mexican food furthering his feud with Del Rio and Mexico in general.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...-uncensored_shortfilms?start=164#.URBwYh2WZRM
> 
> So who's banging AJ Lee in that video? I see the WWE title next to her. DAT DAWG CM PUNK


Are these the same guy whose been posting as WWEAnonymous on Youtube?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thats all he eats? - Gold


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice botch on the phrase King


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm probably one of the few people on this forum who looks past Sheamus' character and praises his ring work.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I don't know why, but I expected Del Rio to pop out from under the food tray cover once Big Show lifted it, lol.


lol same here


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> I don't know why, but I expected Del Rio to pop out from under the food tray cover once Big Show lifted it, lol.


I figured he was under the cart.

Instead that was sort of... random.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait a minute. Wait a fucking minute. Did we just watch Big Show getting food? WTF! Why did they show that? Fuck, that was pointless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Are these the same guy whose been posting as WWEAnonymous on Youtube?


Found it on there website, yep.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great Big Show skit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

How the hell does Big Show use a smartphone with his sausage fingers?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane better not job to Sheamus...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus vs. Kane? That's actually a different match... wow... it's actually a new, fresh match-up. Even has that new match smell.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> really? did they just have a segment of Big Show ordering room service?
> 
> lol.


highest rated segment of the night!!

Big Show ordering room service

via satellite! LOL!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How does RAW explain a video crew in Big Show's hotel room when he ordered room service? What the fuck am I watching tonight?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Inb4 the food gives Big Show the shits


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> What was the point of that segment :lmao :lmao :lmao


filler


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Another good match Sheamus and Kane, been such a good RAW so far.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show didn't tip...good on him I agree if you rely on tips in your job get a better one!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

holt_hogan said:


> I wouldn't.


I didn't ask for your opinion.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Inb4 the food gives Big Show the shits


and blames it on Del Rio..


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait a minute. Wait a fucking minute. Did we just watch Big Show getting food? WTF! Why did they show that? Fuck, that was pointless.


RAW segment of the year for me


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus has fangirls?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> b/c it's CGI like the Beyonce hologram from last night.


Dat technology :vince

DAT POWER! :vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> How the hell does Big Show use a smartphone with his sausage fingers?


Very carefully.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually excited about sheamus/Kane. Something different at least


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, it is Irresistible Force meeting the Immovable Object. 

Really wishing we had Gorilla Monsoon now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> How does RAW explain a video crew in Big Show's hotel room when he ordered room service? What the fuck am I watching tonight?


Logic and WWE don't mix too well these days.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MARK MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOTHAFUCKING HENRY!!!!

Needed to let that out.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

What was the point of that lol. I thought maybe someone would be riding the trolley under neath but no lol.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

SJP said:


> Another good match Sheamus and Kane, been such a good RAW so far.


:lmao Come on...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that awkward moment when fans watching RAW just realized WWE devoted 15+ minutes to a segment where Big Show orders room service .. via satellite

LOL!!

what wrestling?!

(╯°□°）╯ ┻━┻


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Found it on there website, yep.


Whose website? WWE?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Show getting food delivered to his hotel room. This is just one of many gripping segments the WWE will put out in 2013.

Attitude Era? Pfft. Nothing compared to this!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

See you thought it was going to be Del Rio but it was only food. Dat swerve. Also Mark Henry vs Mysterio and Sin Cara 2 on 1 for wm?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> With that lisp and that hair and the fact that they've depushed him a number of times already? Plus with Henry's return? Doubtful.


Don't see why Henry's return should knock Swagger back down to the pile of oblivion. If WWE can utilize Swagger in a similar fashion to how Cesaro is being used, then he can be a credible upper midcarder heel. Just let his in-ring work do the talking, and don't give him lengthy promos.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Mark Henry's back! Raw is picking up, maybe turning into a good night after all. Let's keep that momentum going...and Big Show orders room service. Well, so much for that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Whose website? WWE?


The WWE Anonymous website..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another recap fuck this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> that awkward moment when fans watching RAW just realized WWE devoted *15+ minutes* to a segment where Big Show orders room service .. via satellite
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


:kenny


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Mysterio is gone for another six months after being squashed by Henry, I'll consider this shit Raw a success.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Big Show getting food delivered to his hotel room. This is just one of many gripping segments the WWE will put out in 2013.
> 
> Attitude Era? Pfft. Nothing compared to this!


Lol!

In fairness to WWE, it was either just a plain tease, or the receipt was secretly a contract for a match of Del Rio's choosing.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Atlanta stopped giving two fucks in 2006.


Atlanta is WCW country Sting would blow the roof off that mofo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PLEASE OH GOD NO SHEAMUS DON'T BURY KANE FUCK MY LIFE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to see Kane lose here.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I didn't ask for your opinion.


Phew


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Big Show didn't tip...good on him I agree if you rely on tips in your job get a better one!


Although I work for tips I agree. Unless you're in college or too old to work, a tip job is pretty shit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MOAR FUCKING COMMERCIALS AND VIDEO PACKAGES?!

Isn't this a live program? Does the audience just watch taped video packages of shit they've already seen?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Del Rio hiding somewhere in Show's hotel room and just waiting for the right moment to strike? 

Is he going to pull a Rorschach?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol there's more than an hour left. Good god.

Hey, at least that gives me more than enough time to catch up on what happened last week!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No matter what happens best raw ever. Mark motherfucking henry is back and Bryan won a singles match on Raw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 Rey is injured for years again.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Kane needs a better wig.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Come on...


It has by today's standards, if you can't see that then you should stop watching..jeez.


----------



## Maxil (Mar 16, 2007)

Big show signed 'the check' without looking at it.

It ends up being the contract, for some special stipulation that favors del rio.

that was the whole point of that segment.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I'm late (Canada), but Mark Henry is a beast! Love his character. I'd suggest Henry vs. Ryback for Mania if it wasn't obvious Ryback will end up destroying his opponent(s).


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

looks like henry will take out khali and get put into the chamber


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually think Kane is going to win this. He and Bryan will screw each other over in the Elimination Chamber, and Seamus will join Ryback and Cena to take on The Shield.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right, Daniel Bryan is in the elimination chamber match!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kane's ring pyro never seems to get old with me. I still love it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This crowd is ELECTRIC tonight! :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Night off for Ziggler?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane is one of the biggest fails in WWE history, they pushed this guy so many times and nothing happend, and look where he is now, jobing to Sheamus.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How about that Tag Team division, fellas?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad Rey Rey didn't win the fan vote because Punk wouldn't have anyone to wrestle now. 

:side:*


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually hate Cole. He talks like the entire listening audience are retarded. His tone is similar to that of a primary school teacher.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan in the chamber? Nice


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I hear that right? Mysterio is in the chamber match? But he lost! How does loosing impress Booker?


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

If Kane beats pale Cena, I'll be impressed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That guy in the front row is a better seller than Cena.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

That guy in the bandanna sold like Ziggler.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Terrible fucking crowd.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn the crowd is dead


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Kane's ring pyro never seems to get old with me. I still love it.


One of my favorite pyro entrances of all time, along with Takers. I'm gonna get the chills when I see his pyro live next month.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, 1:10 to go? Damn, this RAW has gone by a lot slower than usual.

Needs :rock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad Rey Rey didn't win the fan vote because Punk wouldn't have anyone to wrestle now.
> 
> :side:*


Yeah, that is what it is.

8*D:hmm:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont see how they can have sheamus vs orton for the world title at WM now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Holy shit, 1:10 to go? Damn, this RAW has gone by a lot slower than usual.
> 
> Needs :rock


Brock, Heyman and Shield to come though :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mizark Henry has put the crowd in a deep sleep.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This crowd is killing my energy for this show. Henry got me pumped, now I can't care any less.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> I actually hate Cole. He talks like the entire listening audience are retarded. His tone is similar to that of a primary school teacher.


We meet again. But you're exactly right. This is the thought I've been trying to put into words for years now.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Kane is one of the biggest fails in WWE history, they pushed this guy so many times and nothing happend, and look where he is now, jobing to Sheamus.


Hes a great company guy and one of the best big men ever...

why the hate?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Anyone want to take a guess at what percentage of this terrible show is actually Monday Night Raw live from Atlanta and not an awful video package or recap from last week? Or advertisement? Or plug for the WWE app?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If this RAW stopped after this match, would you be satisfied?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is this match in slow motion?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This match actually got good until Goatface came in.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Kane: Mind your own business! :lol


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Figures Kane would get Fucked over. Story of his career.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Mizark Henry has put the crowd in a deep sleep.


THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So there goes the 6 man tag match at Elimination Chamber then..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Don't see why Henry's return should knock Swagger back down to the pile of oblivion. If WWE can utilize Swagger in a similar fashion to how Cesaro is being used, then he can be a credible upper midcarder heel. Just let his in-ring work do the talking, and don't give him lengthy promos.


Well to be honest Cesaro has been booked haphazardly the past couple of months with good wins followed by bad losses or looking like a coward so I don't know if that's the way to go. Plus look at his return, it screams that they're doing it just to fill a spot and and soon as they find someone they like better Swagger returns to low-card heel geek.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Holy shit, 1:10 to go? Damn, this RAW has gone by a lot slower than usual.
> 
> Needs :rock


Don't hold your breath..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kg1 Lawler STFU ABOUT THE POWEROUTAGE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane vs Bryan soon?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And the crowd go mild!


----------



## Grimmetal (Jan 8, 2013)

Since when does a reversal-fest constitute a good match?

Ugh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Whelp, I guess expecting Seamus to take a loss was too much.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> I dont see how they can have sheamus vs orton for the world title at WM now


Orton, Sheamus, Ryback vs The Sheild at WM29


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan reminds me of Hillbilly Jim.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Bryan isn't going to be the heel in this break up feud.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

obby said:


> Anyone want to take a guess at what percentage of this terrible show is actually Monday Night Raw live from Atlanta and not an awful video package or recap from last week? Or advertisement? Or plug for the WWE app?


Has to be sub 25 percent.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well predictability strikes again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like team hell no is dropping the titles soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

god stop complaining for once, this raw has been ok so far compared to other shitty weeks, stop compliaing week in and week out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Daniel Bryan ran down to the ring just to ask Kane where was he.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fella got a Rob Conway reaction.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> If this RAW stopped after this match, would you be satisfied?


Yes.....!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Orton, Sheamus, Ryback vs The Sheild at WM29


yes yes


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was actually enjoying that match...then Kane lost.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Needs more TENSAI.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!


LOL it sure is.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> Holy shit, 1:10 to go? Damn, this RAW has gone by a lot slower than usual.
> 
> Needs :rock


Meh I haven't missed him at all tbh. LOL looks like Hell no implode at Hell no.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If the shield attacks Cena maybe the rock will come out to save Cena.

Oh wait..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena calling out the Shield is the most shocking thing EVA!!!! 

And I love how Lawler is a fucking mark for Miz now, ha ha.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why does Sheamus seem to want to resist whatever his opponent wants during a match? Guy just wrestles doing his own shit until his opponent makes him realize "dude, we're doing THIS"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How does Cena the world by just plainly saying he'll call out the Shield? Fuck off, Cole.

Fuck John Cena. (Yes, I will say it every Monday. Deal with it.)


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena to bury The Shield


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope we get a proper Kane v Sheamus match sometimes in the future. That was actually pretty good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Bryan isn't going to be the heel in this break up feud.


I really hope they just split up and don't even bother with a feud, these two have hung around each other enough for me.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Hes a great company guy and one of the best big men ever...
> 
> why the hate?


Kane was in every possible bad and fucked up angle, I don't see how it's his fault.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BROCK kill Miz please!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena to call out The Shield and be revealed as the leader, Cena turning Heel!!!!

:cena4










































unk2


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the fan of the night award goes to










the dude in the bandanna was simply hilarious.. he kept making this ooo face and flinching back.. LOL!

if you have DVR rewind it you'll see

funny as hell reactions


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> Yes.....!


I meant satisfied with what you had seen, not relieved that you didn't have to watch it any more.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait...Cena cant possibly win a handicap match? I mean, that's unheard of.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pasab said:


> Why is this match in slow motion?


I know right, it's not like Kane is old or anything, it's not like Kane is a big guy.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

awww....why Bryan why


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

can you just imagine Cena calls out the Shiled..and instead of fighting the all join together in a heel stable..

the interwebs would explode


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Time for Heyman to bury Miz on the mic and Brock to Bork Miz. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So glad Lost Girl is coming on soon... something to watch I'll remember <_<


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SJP said:


> god stop complaining for once, this raw has been ok so far compared to other shitty weeks, stop compliaing week in and week out.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So far, RAW's been decent. The matches have been OK, and the show hasn't been dragging. Not great, but not terrible, either.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope this Miz TV doesn't last long. I don't think I could bare Miz and his lame ass jokes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...Cena cant possibly win a handicap match? I mean, that's unheard of.


I think he just might overcome the odds though.

:cena2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fucking ads giving so much away.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cena shocking the world.............by doing something Punk did two weeks ago, calling out dat Shield unk


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

please, dear god, do not let cena bury the entire shield 

this is too much

this is just too much

supercena going to bury reigns rollins and ambrose

i don't think i can take it anymore


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd is the highlight for me. I love for shit like this to get the silent treatment. I picture Vince running around backstage, with his eyes bulging out, firing everybody.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Since Heyman (& possibly Lesnar) is on this Miz TV segment, I can tolerate it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock to F5 miz please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Needs more TENSAI.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz is going to get owned by Lesnar


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Face Miz is a better Miz, as booking made the crowd not take him as a serious threat.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

HOW MANY TIMES DO WE HAVE TO SEE LAST MONDAY BORK LASER? Just bring him out tonight.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Clique said:


> BROCK kill Miz please!


Quoted for what I want as well. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So.
Many.
Recaps.














































Jesus.
Fucking.
Christ.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz TV is the worst interview show ever.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao They're showing it AGAIN.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

5 seconds in and I want Miz hobbled.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay match between Sheamus/Kane.
I actually like Miz, been a fan ever since he stepped foot in the WWE but I don't know about MizTV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can Miz shut the fuck up and drink bleach? Horrible babyface all around.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally an interesting segment. Hoping to see Brock with Heyman.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ALL HELL IS ANOUT TO BREAK LOOSE

MIZ TV

HEYMAN

THE BEAST HIMSELF

BROCK LESNAR

oh my god

oh my god!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just piss off, Miz. Just drop the mic and walk away.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, did Brock F5 Vince last week?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes Heyman...YES


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Mr. Mizanan" :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena calling out the Shield is sooooo unbelievable guys. It's 3-1. It's not like Cena to overcome the odds....oh wait


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Some funny shit here:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz is going to get destroyed by Heyman. This will be good


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

STOP STOP STOP STOP PLEASE STOP


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If Brock kills Miz this show will have been worth it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God. Heyman already being the GOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Let Paul do the interview, face miz is so awful


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> Miz TV is the worst interview show ever.


I was promised the best interview show ever but I don't see Piper out there.

iper


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree Paul FUCK THE MIZ!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:heyman :agree:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

STAHP MIZ STAHP


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul Heyman is here to save Raw


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Take me to promo heaven Mr Heyman :kobe4


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes Heygawd. :heyman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyman, that was 15 seconds too late.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you, Heyman


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

miz


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:heyman STAHP STAHP STAHP


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets all sit under Pauls learning tree!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:heyman and :brock finally :mark:

"Mr Mizanin" :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lesnar or no Lesnar, Miz is gonna get :buried.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I really hope they just split up and don't even bother with a feud, these two have hung around each other enough for me.


That would be best, but they're clearly going to face off at Mania.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Miz is fucking garbage. Shut up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"behoove" is such a great word. *


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Whelp, here comes the pain.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...-uncensored_shortfilms?start=164#.URBwYh2WZRM
> 
> So who's banging AJ Lee in that video? I see the WWE title next to her. DAT DAWG CM PUNK


What the fuck is this?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

MIZ is gonna get FCKED UP BY BROCK LESNAR

oh my god

MIZ better have health insurance


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock, shut this **** up please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is gonna get murdered. I wonder who's gonna kill him is the question?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WE WANT WRESTLING. BORING BORING BORING.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

These fucking small "boring chants".


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Boring chants again? :fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Brock should just straight up kill The Miz. Lol @ the boring chants


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Did I hear "boring" chants while Heyman is talking??


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Faint "Boring" chants. LOL


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> These fucking small "boring chants".


Can you blame them

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heyman is so goood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That MizTV logo on the TV screen is so gay looking.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

BOOOOOORING Chants, lmao!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Come on Miz...that tape is fake! Lol


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao The crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:frustrate(N)Boring chants :no:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugh. Miz could've been a good face but making him a corny jokey Cena-lite was an awful, awful idea.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Needs more TENSAI.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can Brock just kill this man like how Miz is killing this segment?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Even Paul can't save the pile of shit that is The Jizz.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They've turned Miz into a heel no one cared for into a face that no one fucking likes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman slays me :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Who the fuck keeps chanting "boring" in the only good parts of this show?

Chanting "boring" to a D-Bryan match, and now Paul Heyman promo?

BLASHPEMY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul giving Miz the evil eye is more intimidating then anything Miz has done.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The rest of the show doesn't even matter to me, honestly. Ain't nothing toppin' Mark Henry coming back for me. #BeastMode #THUMP


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Please, just give me Brock. That's all I ask.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Boring" chants when the GOAT is talking?

Fuck this crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there anyone actually in the arena?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

this crowd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The reactions of the crowd just explains it all of how the WWE is right. Smh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Heyman. Yes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LegendSeeker said:


> Can you blame them
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


Yep chanting "boring" during Punk's epic promo and Heyman now is blame worthy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is sooooooooo boring!


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

"BUT HE'S TELLING THE TRUTH"


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I understand if the night was awful, but it's kind of been there, not terrible. No need for boring chants, especially at Heyman.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> These fucking small "boring chants".





SpookshowTony said:


> Boring chants again? :fpalm





TheAussieRocket said:


> Brock should just straight up kill The Miz. Lol @ the boring chants





TheAbsentOne said:


> Did I hear "boring" chants while Heyman is talking??





Flame of Olympus said:


> Faint "Boring" chants. LOL





Nimbus said:


> BOOOOOORING Chants, lmao!!!!


Pretty sure those were 'walrus' chants, to be fair.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God bless Heyman.

HE'S TELLING THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Bet he's telling the truth!"

Anyone here that one fan shout that?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BORK LASER AND MARK HENRY KILL THE CROWD NOW!!! Idiots do not know good tv. Boring during the best parts? Please fuck off idiots


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie... :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

One fan got it right. "He's telling the truth"

"You're crowding me"?

FUCK OFF VICKIE


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

How cool would it have been if Austin/Punk happened this year with Heyman and Lesnar in the mix...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK A DOODLE DOO!!!

Vickie ruins everything.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, for christ's sake....another anchor.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those thighs....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Cougar FINALLY


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a way to ruin something.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Miz threatening Heyman? Bring out the beast. not Vickie!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

VICKIE GONNA F5 THE MIZ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, here comes Vickie. Um, why?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Vickie. fpalm



Tony316 said:


> :lmao The crowd doesn't give a shit.


This. Doesn't compare to the electrifying crowd at the TNA tapings on a weekly basis.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JUST GIVE US







ALREADY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vicki getting the dead crowd going.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

this crowd is plain horrible. Can't even appreciate Paul Heyman on the mic. If Lesnar comes out and they don't pop, this crowd officially came to the arena running on no sleep for days lol.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is terrible stuff


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

So Vickie is now gonna be apart of the Heyman, Shield, Lesnar and Punk group?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Vickie...get it darling.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Miz threatening Heyman? Bring out the beast. not Vickie!


It is the beast, don't you see him?

OOOOOOOOHHHHH :miz


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Vickie is looking delicious. No wonder I love hot tamales.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Yep chanting "boring" during Punk's *epic* promo and Heyman now is blame worthy.


:ti


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

No wonder so many wrestlers fall for Vickie G

look at them thighs

she'd squeeze you til you came

#COUGAR


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A super alliance with Brock, Vickie, Punk, Heyman, and the Shield?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh gawd Vicki

This segment blows :StephenA


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This crowd is awesome. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Atlanta should never get show for another 50 years


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

and no one gives a fuck.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Vicky??? Really? Really? *REALLY???*


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Brock wont do 2 Raws in a row


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> this crowd


Agreed, this is awful


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

What?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Vickie's trying desperately to remember them lines.

So I guess she's joining The Heyman Guys then huh?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this bitch rehiring everybody?! :lmao First Jericho, Now Lesnar? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Vickie is an affair with Heyman. Calling it...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please shoot me... This is some trite shit.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Vickie, Heyman, Punk, Lesnar, Shield

SUPER STABLE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Paul comforting...What a guy!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vickie gets more heat than any of the other heels. How sad is that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Atlanta is always a terrible crowd


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This fucking hug :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paul please Save Us


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyman is a hell of a guy.*


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This segment is TERRIBLE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"I believe you, Vicki, I really do"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Come to Heyman's comforting arms.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you really blame the crowd for this bullshit


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Miz is so gonna get fcked up tonight

Brock Lesnar gonna snap his arms like a twig

Miz is being a douche

I'm gonna mark when it happens

:brock


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yep chanting "boring" during Punk's epic promo and Heyman now is blame worthy.


Don't get me wrong I love the promo as well with punk and heyman. But just like the fans tonight I still don't really care for they storyline situation there are in

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

NEVER, EVER come to Atlanta again, WWE.

What a fucking travesty of a crowd.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Wow this raw has been awful even for wwe standards


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul is the biggest douchebag in the world.

and I love it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

VICKIE & HEYMAN AGAIN. :lmao :lmao :lmao

What the fuck. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Shut up Miz.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Vickie drying her eyes when they're already dry.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Get well soon Vinnie Mac


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao at that picture of Vickie and Heyman praying


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Praying for Satan lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man this promo was good until Vickie showed up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why has Miz got grass on his face?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao this fuckery

praying for :vince you know the man is loving this


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

GOD IS NOW IN THIS STORYLINE AND THE MIZ IS AN ATHEIST


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Brock kill Miz.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Vince is pretty desperate to be getting those face reactions, isn't he. :vince2

Guess he wants to go out remembered as a good guy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seriously, I've seen this on The Young & The Restless last week....no seriously... Vickie = Victor Newman


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Wanted to impress her boss by rehiring a guy who beat the shit out of his son-in-law and broke his arm?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Miz...didn't Vince help back ECW and gave them money?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz just tried to bury Heyman. Brock's gonna legit kill him.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to know more about that dailymotion video posted a few pages back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Be a star Miz


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie and Heyman doing a Too Cool


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the Miz has no chemistry with anybody


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohhhh, Vickie is so hot. Gawd!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

This segment is WAYYYY TOOO LONG.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That little moment between Vicki and Paul saved the segment for me.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bye Bye Miz.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

BORK!
BORK!
BORK!
BORK!
:mark: 
COME ON BORK!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Miz spoiling what's probably gonna happen. :miz


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock save us


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vickie and Heyman ftw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> I want to know more about that dailymotion video posted a few pages back


WWE Anonymous. Have all sorts of hidden vids and photos apparently and I found that one on that site. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*HERE COMES THE PAIN!*

:


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

here comes :brock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How does Vickie have hiring authority? Did I miss something?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

miz just dissed ecw uh oh


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOU!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BORK

This won't be pretty


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

:brock


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz is such a fucking waste


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Miz is kind of being a bully here. 

Go kill him Brock!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock BROCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK LESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

F-5 time baby!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally. Kill him.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

R.I.P Miz


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Run, Miz, RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

FUCK I CAME FOR LESNAR


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Brock doing 2 Raws in a row


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes, fucking cripple Miz.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking kill him Lesnar.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Walk away, Miz.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Lesnar coming out to show Miz some mutha fakin RESPECT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Miz trying to bow up on Lesnar.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

FINALLY! BROCK...KILL MIZ PLZ


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman. :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Even GOD has had enough. He brought out lesnar FINALLY


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I hope he messes up the set like Ryback did way back.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its about time Brock showed up!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Go destroy Miz, Brock.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! FINALLY! THE BEAST IS HERE! :mark:

What I have been waiting all along for this show!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who want to bend Vicki over right now?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Aw shit. Miz is getting killed


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Buh bye Miz, nice knowing ya.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lulz. Miz trying to get boss. Coral has a better shot at going toe to toe with Bork.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Legit mark! :mark: KILL HIM BORKY


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! This crowd blows


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AWWWW SHITTTTTTT

ITS DA BEAST!!! :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK THE MIZ UP, LESNAR. FUCK HIM UP AND THEN FUCK HIS CORPSE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh no..Brock..stop..don't..kill Miz


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Please murder Miz


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

MIZ vs BROCK LESNAR~!!!

this is going down

THIS IS HAPPENING

THIS IS GONNA GO DOWN!!

MIZ is a WRESTLER!!

THE BEAST IS HERE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn't get on the forum for a few mins.


----------



## TitusWashington (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank god he finally came out. Don't know how much more of that segment I could've taken


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

:lmao "WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" lesnar hahahahaha


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Miz is dead in 30 seconds here


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Miz about to die


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Heyman selling the fuck out of this


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Miz trying to look tough to Brock...what a fail


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can he F5 Cole and Lawler too?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta admit, when Brock's theme hits, it's pretty epic.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't with Miz trying to be tough


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL....Miz is a joke.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

MIZ BACK DOWN MIZ BACK DOWN :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Miz trying to look tough.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone sat on those couches yet?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIP Miz


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Miz, you fucking mark.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Back to back BROCK!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao at Miz trying to act tough


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman's reactions to Lesnar's attacks are priceless


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Miz shouldn't have done that. lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

... and he provoked first. Miz is a terrible face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz you silly boy, never ever touch Lesnar when he's starring at you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock :mark: :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

MIZ is not backing down

MIZ IS NOT BACKING DOWN!!!

oh fuck

oh crap

MIZ getting thrown around like a rag doll

OH SHIT

OH SHITTTTTTT

OMG THIS IS A SHOOT

THIS IS REAL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP MIZ


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

My favorite thing about when Brock shows up is how nobody moves when he gets in.

"Oh Brock Lesnar. He's like a dinosaur or something. If I don't move, he can't see me."


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Back down Miz! 
You're gonna kill him!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Miz.. Big mistake..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That guy was WWE champ for 8 months and won a WWE title match in a Wrestlemania main event. Just for reference.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watch the couch! 

Call of the year Cole.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WATCH THE COUCH


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

"Watch the couch!" -Michael Cole... line of the night.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Finish him!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Throw the couch on him.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

miz pushing lesnar :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

YOU'RE GONNA KILL HIM!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

F-5 On the Couch Fuckin Awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck yo couch, n***a. Fuck yo couch.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Paul

"He's sorry. He's sorry."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz head hit the side of the sofa


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

F5 BABBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

god damn brock is stiff as fuk

he just literally killed Miz.... he threw him out like a ragdoll...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST RAW EVER! Henry Wigsplittin' and Lesnar fucking up Miz.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Heyman would play a ruthless mob boss instead of this sniveling worm he's portraying right now.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Throwing chairs on him, and an f-5 on the end of the couch, hes a loose cannon.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THIS IS MY HOUSE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The fact that the Miz was given a few shots is absolutely disgusting. That geek shouldn't have been able to stun Lesnar.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miz may have a concussion after the F5 hitting his head on the couch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's sorry, lol.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock to Miz "Fuck your couch."


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

WHAT DID YOU DO!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was glorious I could watch Lesnar and Henry kill bitches all day.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"BROCK! BROCK! YOU'RE GONNA KILL HIM!
No more..no more...no more... HE'S SORRY!
...No more!

..It's okay..

WHAT DID YOU DO!?"

Heyman is a genius :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Marked for Miz attacking Lesnar. 

SHIT, Miz's face almost landed on the couch..that wouldn't of been pretty


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebody get the couch a bodybag


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Lmao "You're gonna kill him, he's sorry, no more, he's sorry"

Btw. THAT'S how you rip apart a ring :ryback:

Btw. Kids screaming "JUST STOP" means WWE is doing something good with a Heal.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*MIZ got destroyed like never before*

seriously

for the first time ever..

he looked like a reality star instead of a wrestler


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Brock threw the chair at him :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT CHAIR SHOT!!!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

How many times has Miz been attacked in his MizTV segments? I remember the Big E. Langston attack, now this. Wasn't there more? lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BRACK LESSER!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Destruction!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

lesnar vs henry book it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Heyman "He sorry, he sorry!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock hit him with the chair. Love it.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

RIP Miz.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Fuck yo couch, n***a. Fuck yo couch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock's a merciless assassin? That line may WWE in trouble right there.

Brock came through for us, though. That segment was worth the show for me.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael cole please STFU


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Miz trying to turn it up.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

In other news, this crowd is terrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't even care if Brock just landed in a sneaky elbow to Miz's face just for acting tough.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone bow your head and pray for The Moz. :angel


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That was awesome.. More Brock Please...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


No sell.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

After the F5 on the Miz, Brock should have F5'd the couch on top of Miz to finish him off.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheAverageGuy said:


> *Marked for Miz attacking Lesnar. *
> 
> SHIT, Miz's face almost landed on the couch..that wouldn't of been pretty


was glad to see Miz got in some shots


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As a Miz fan I like the fact he stood up to Lesnar even though that was totally retarded kayfabe wise


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lesnar thankfully saved that segment, though I thought it was passable.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:mark:

Lesnar had me marking the fuck out. When he doesn't have a microphone in his hands, and is simply being the badass he's meant to be, the guy's great.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope he broke miz's hip too


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone else think Brock throwing those chairs at MIZ was not planned??

they look heavy and MIZ legit looked hurt and shocked when Brock threw both chairs at them..

they weren't your typical steel folding chairs i mean they were furniture

:X 

*damn son, MIZ GOT WRECKED*


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

WWE please release the Miz he's so boring!


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Good to see that Miz got a few shot in, I am sure Brocklearned a valuable lesson


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Redwood Raven said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO!


You're gonna kill him!

He's sorry!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we're back to this "Does Heyman know what's going on?!" type of thing? K.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone else here wish you could touch Vickie's thighs....and put a paper bag on her head?


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't understand all the heat on the Miz. He sold great. His mic skills are superb. Maybe he isn't the greatest in ring talent, but last time I checked wrestling skills aren't the biggest priority anymore.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Miz trying to look badass was hilarious. Yeah, because pulling a stupid look will totally make people believe you can take Brock Lesnar.

Fuck your couch too, bitch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Brock's a merciless assassin?


He ain't got nothin' on the cerebral assassin, tho. :HHH


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome Brock beat the shit outta Miz.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Look at Ryback, how he moves, ... And now, look at Lesnar... Poor Ryback.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


Yeah, I'm glad Miz didn't back down.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope he broke the miz. PERIOD.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good Raw so far. The lowest part of the show is the promotion of the WWE app, and that's minuscule.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


Same here. I was like, "Miz is not backing down." Let's GO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


Nope.

Miz showing no bitchassness :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That's all? I want more :brock


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Miz trying to measure up to Brock.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Miz gave it a crack and landed flat on his back where he belongs lol. Brock destroyed him, I would of liked to have seen more of him though but oh well.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Leading up to Brock-Rock-Cena for WM!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> As a Miz fan I like the fact he stood up to Lesnar even though that was totally retarded kayfabe wise



I agree with you, but they're still trying to get him over as a face.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I still wish Heyman got in the face of the guy Lesnar just destroyed instead of being all 'NO BROCK NO'.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

As soon as I tune in, Brock delivers the pain!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Man Brock really shoved Miz outside of the ring hard... Miz didnt even have a chance to slow it down he flew out and slammed to the floor

Brock is a beast


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

A Punk/Heyman/Lesnar/Shield stable would be AWESOME


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at Miz....Who the fuck did he think he was?


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Funny how Ryback couldnt lift the couch few months back and Lesnar lifts it with ease! just shows whos the real beast around here!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Paul Heyman acting preoccupied by Lesnar victims is fucking gold!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Very good Raw so far. The lowest part of the show is the promotion of the WWE app, and that's minuscule.


:lmao Everything...EVERYTHING sucked tonight beside Lesnar and Henry showing up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who loved how Miz didn't look scared? :mark:


Looked like he was about to cry


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The chairs deserved it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Does anyone else here wish you could touch Vickie's thighs....and put a paper bag on her head?


:rodgers


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TheKaiser said:


> Leading up to Brock-Rock-Cena for WM!


OH SHIITTTTTTTTTTT. That poster is heaven


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I wanted to see a old school Brock Lesnar power bomb.(Like when he used to use it on the hardys-Looked soo mean)


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Why doesnt HHH come out and help ever?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I still wish Heyman got in the face of the guy Lesnar just destroyed instead of being all 'NO BROCK NO'.


Well he doesn't want Brock to actually kill Miz.

Granted, he's the only one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know Miz was a THUG though.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

for the first time ever MIZ looked way out of his league..

literally a reality star taking on a former UFC Heavyweight Champion

that was just :no:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Does anyone else here wish you could touch Vickie's thighs....and put a paper bag on her head?


Yes. Thickie Vickie is hot. Except I'm ok with her face


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Lesnar made that segment awesome.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Now Raw is going somewhere I can appreciate. Brock made that the best MizTV ever - which is a pretty low bar to reach, but hey, better than nothing.
(would have been even better with Brock and Mark Henry vs Miz)


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, can't remember last time a crowd being this shitty.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

They should of had Brock destroy more undercard superstars in his last couple of runs. Vickie bringing Lesnar to the WWE just like Big Johnny did. Was a good segment that should of ended the show but I guess that is saved for Cena/The Shield.

He is looking the biggest he has been since last years return, loving this stint so far. I wonder what bone The Miz has broke.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Does anyone else here wish you could touch Vickie's thighs....and put a paper bag on her head?


Not gonna lie I was playing would you rather once she entered the screen


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Miz the badass! hahaha no way


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Look at Ryback, how he moves, ... And now, look at Lesnar... Poor Ryback.


Ryback moves like a cavity creep.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> was glad to see Miz got in some shots


Same.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SpookshowTony said:


> I agree with you, but they're still trying to get him over as a face.


No I meant it was stupid for Miz to do it character wise. I liked Miz doing it though and made him look tougher. He is not going to run away.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Seems like they're not sticking with McMahon family members being attacked this time. Maybe Taker does come back to confront Brock.

dat Orton pop

And he doesn't even care


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So despite being in a poll, Randy Orton too has a match tonight. WWE LOGIC.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If he's facing Wade Barrett again, I'll scream.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm gonna lol if Orton ends up facing Barrett again...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Decent segment. The Lesnar brawl part was great, the promo was good, still, along with Henry's return, 1000 times better than anything else on this horrendous RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So everyone but Jericho had another match booked for raw tonight?
And how are these polls not rigged again?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao Everything...EVERYTHING sucked tonight beside Lesnar and Henry showing up.


How so?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

We go from Brock to boring ass Randy Orton.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Rawk said:


> I'm gonna lol if Orton ends up facing Barrett again...


You called it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett is time to job!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

This... again...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh such a shame to see how orton have fallen down the ranks compared to those 'viper' days.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Sloppy Jobber Barrett & his shitty-ass theme. UGH.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy vs Wade, Didn't see this coming smh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear I've seen this match before.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They do it again?! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If he's facing Wade Barrett again, I'll scream.


SOMEBODY SCREAM


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Are WWE fucking serious with this match AGAIN


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit another Barrett vs Orton match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How is it that Mysterio in the chember match?? He lost his match to Bryan!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BO MUTHAFUCKING DALLAS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dest Fade said:


> I don't understand all the heat on the Miz. He sold great. His mic skills are superb. Maybe he isn't the greatest in ring talent, but last time I checked wrestling skills aren't the biggest priority anymore.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Barrett vs. Orton ONCE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*AGAIN?!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh this match again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my god, you've gotta be kidding me? This match AGAIN? They're approaching Kofi/Dolph level now.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton!!

this is gonna be good :


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> for the first time ever MIZ looked way out of his league..
> 
> literally a reality star taking on a former UFC Heavyweight Champion
> 
> that was just :no:


Nope, he got exposed at wrestlemania vs cena. This time he actually showed some guts by going back and fighting lesnar.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton/Barrett? Expect a seven figure drop in viewership.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit, I was just thinking it's been at least two days since I've seen this match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao YOU GOTTA BE FUCKIN' KIDDING ME! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I think that chair throw wasn't planned.

RKO from outta nowhe...somewhere
Barrah Bahrrage


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Barrett vs Orton....


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Orton/Barrett again for the 623rd time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton vs Barret A-FUCKING-GAIN?

I love Orton, but fucking hell, really? :StephenA


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Bo Dallas is useless.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> If he's facing Wade Barrett again, I'll scream.


AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match up again? I'm not watching it. I refuse.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Barrett/Orton XLIII


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Another jobber who can't cut a promo. Stop hiring these ****, WWE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck that's an annoying smirk. Pre installed troll face


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Must be double figures for times we've seen this bloody match in the past year.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BO DALLAS PACKAGE!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BO FUCKING DALLAS :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bret Hart could list 1000 Orton/Barrett matches better than HHH's best match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...if Orton won the poll, this match would've been cancelled?

The fuck is this Tommy, Green Ranger wannabe looking bitch?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Bo Dallas sucks, why isnt Richie Steamboat have this spot again?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Again!?!?!?!?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Barrett is not winning this, especially after jobbing to Bo Dallas :fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I spoke too soon. Barrett vs Orton again? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at WWE constantly doing the same matches over. They did it with Fella/ADR, Fella/Ziggler a million times.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

He sure does blink alot, and nice job reading the cue cards Bo


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Wade Barrett hasn't done shit for the IC belt


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bo Dallas, release him already


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade Nobodygivesashit Barret


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Boy WWE is really high on bo dallas

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bo Dallas is FUCKING HORRIBLE!

Never give him a mic. He made John Morrison sound like Ric Flair.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Orton vs Barrett part 59409349038349034890348034?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL AGAIN with this shit?

fpalm


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> WWE please release the Miz he's so boring!


He's not bad for a mid carder.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol That fucking Bo Dallas promo. Holy shit was that bad.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know anyone can like Bo Dallas, I really can't.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Wade Overeemed himself last week


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Whaaaaa theee fuck 


:gun: Bo Dallas
He is fucking terrible

Why not use guys that are ready like Bray Wyatt? 
Because he is fat?:doug


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Bret Hart could list 1000 Orton/Barrett matches better than HHH's best match.


Well, Bret has 5000 to pick from so he can just cherry pick the true greatness.

8*D


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Who da fuck is that?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

is that the last we will see of brock tonight? they wasted an appearance on that?

will we see more of him later on or should I just stop watching now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok seriously, has any match-up been done as much as Barrett vs. Orton?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh now Barrett gets to job again. Yippie...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Bo Dallas.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So hey guys (and gals), Brock Lesnar & Mark Henry. Huh? How bout that?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If they are trying to have Wade Barrett and Bo Dallas recapture the magic of Razor Ramon and the 123 Kid they are failing about as miserably as you can fail.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why doesn't somebody just fire Lesnar? 

Does he have an IRONCLAD CONTRACT with that BIG FAT BONUS?!?!?!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrett vs Orton is the new Ziggler vs Kofi


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bo Dallas is such an uncharismatic piece of fuck.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, Bo Dallas is rooty tooty fresh and fruity. He makes Orlando Jones look like Rick Flair.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> for the first time ever MIZ looked way out of his league..
> 
> literally a reality star taking on a former UFC Heavyweight Champion
> 
> that was just :no:


How is Miz still a reality star to you? He's been with wwe for more than 5 years.

He did look out of his league though, so does anyone without size or build. But that moment got me behind Miz seeing him try to fight back as an underdog. Its one of those "the kids got heart" moments


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade just cant be taken seriously with that joke of finisher, just cant


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No Cole, just because they face each other EVERY SINGLE WEEK, it is not a rivalry.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

At least the ic title actually has a storyline feud for once that's a plus

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo should never talk.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar, punk, heyman and the shield to end the show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rawk said:


> Ok seriously, has any match-up been done as much as Barrett vs. Orton?


Kofi/Ziggler was done an absurd amount of times lately.

Daniels/A.J. Styles

Cryme Tyme wrestled Hart Dynasty about 40 times in a row it felt like.

Sting/Flair


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> No I meant it was stupid for to do it. I liked Miz doing it though and made him look tougher. He is not going to run away.



Ah, okay. Though I'm also a fan of the Miz, I was awaiting his destruction by Lesnar's hands.


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Why are you all hating on Bo Dallas? He is a great addition to the weak divas division.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Summarise this raw for me guys


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bo Dallas' face pisses me off for some reason lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck it, I'm putting that Bond marathon on for this match.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bo Dallas is no Mike Rotunda/IRS. unk


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Seriously? I wonder how many of Barrett's matches on TV since his return last year have been against Orton.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

fangirls cheering for Orton


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Summarise this raw for me guys


People have talked, some have wrestled. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Botch


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

we still have Punk Jericho im too excited


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> So...if Orton won the poll, this match would've been cancelled?
> 
> The fuck is this Tommy, Green Ranger wannabe looking bitch?


why disrepect Tommy like that?

Tommy = GOAT

Bo Dallas = looks like he fucks goats


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Botches are strong in this match..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Cole "That was a wicked clothesline"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, Cole.

"Wade just bouncing off the steel, uh, the cable, uh the rope."


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I missed this match from last week. To jobbers jobin who gets the dat win ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now orton goes over the top rope!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dest Fade said:


> Why are you all hating on Bo Dallas? He is a great addition to the weak divas division.


:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So why doesn't somebody just fire Lesnar?
> 
> Does he have an IRONCLAD CONTRACT with that BIG FAT BONUS?!?!?!


Probably more because he'll laugh and then pull your intestines out through your mouth. And then laugh again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton vs Barrett again?!










They're going for the Kofi/Ziggler record with this best of 860 series?


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Leave it to Orton to wake the crowd up again*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So chris hero is nowhere to be found and bo fucking dallas gets a spot.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bo sounded like that was the first promo he ever cut.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Typical boring Wade/Orton match


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

they're over selling this bare knuckle brawler shit for Barrett, he sucks and will NEVER be over


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

THE CROWD GOES....................mild.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> Summarise this raw for me guys


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett's bare knuckle career has been more prolific than his wrestling career! :lmao:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the HELL was that fake ass story? The Battle of Budapest!

Fuckin hell, Vince. Cole is bad enough as it is. You don't need to yell at him to say
shit like that. 

:vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

nikola123 said:


> Summarise this raw for me guys


Mark Henry returns and inducts Mexico into The HOP
Brock F-5s Miz on his Couch


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I can see exactly what they're gonna fucking do with Bo Dallas.

Push him to the moon, make him face of the company and Cena will seem like Steve Austin in comparison when we're crying out for him to return and save of from Bo's reign of terror.

:vince


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Kill me now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine Steamboat Jr was scheduled to be in Bo Dallas' spot due to the whole Steamboat thing a few weeks ago but due to his injury they put Bo Dallas in instead? Still though, they could have done this with Ohno and have Cesaro be in Barretts position. The storyline writes itself.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No King, we don't "love" Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> why disrepect Tommy like that?
> 
> Tommy = GOAT
> 
> Bo Dallas = looks like he fucks goats


That's why he's just a wannabe. Relaxed hair or Brillo mullet, no one can be as fly as Tommy.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Apex autopilot


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Dest Fade said:


> Why are you all hating on Bo Dallas? He is a great addition to the weak divas division.


Being able to turn into a werewolf to combat vampires is pretty cool, I guess. If The Brood ever try to come back, or Kevin Thorn, they in trouble!


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Not gonna lie, i kinda dig Barret. He looks like a total Fisticuffs kinda guy.


----------



## TitusWashington (Feb 1, 2013)

"The WWE fans are feeling it" for the first time all night


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd there it is.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So far Raw has been hippie free.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

RKO...out of nowhere.

Next.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Randy Orton is way too boring for me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And that is exactly why Barrett's win on Orton from RAW weeks ago doesn't mean shit........


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RKO SUDDEN IMPACT


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Wade Barrett beat Orton a few weeks ago and that was supposed to be the genesis of a heel turn for him? 

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocker.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton Wins Again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. RKO out of nowhere. Guess Barrett will win when they face each other Friday.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Pyro rage incoming!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LMAO at King acting all shocked that Orton pinned the IC champ, shows how far Orton has fallen


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro seethes.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

If Raw shows continue to be of this so called quality like tonight then it's going to be one boring 'Road To Wrestlemania'.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

That's the IC and US champs both losing tonight. :no:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, Wade Barrett was pinned clean, 1-2-3, in the middle of the ring? I'm shocked. SHOCKED, I say! :lol You mean the guy that can't beat Bo Dallas also can't beat former world champion Randy Orton? Well I never!

I actually had forgotten about Barrett beating Orton clean a couple weeks ago! :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

idk y, but i dont like these orton vs barret matches. There have been way to many as of late. And no Ziggler yet? Maybe he'll interfere in the main event


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dat' pec bouncing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is the Intercontinental Champion getting pinned every week?

Like, what is literally the point behind that?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

US Champion and IC Champion both lose.

Divas Champion and WWE Champions nowhere to be seen.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

barret 6ft 7 :cole1


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Good match..WWE building up everyone with win/loss rates.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol remember that dude who made that thread about Barrett going places cause he beat Orton clean a few weeks back?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Singles match with clean finish the writers are on fire. Orton beats the IC champ what an amazing feat to beat the man who jobbed to Bo Dalls.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Barrett needs to challenge Orton to a rematch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Both midcard champs lost in pointless matches tonight. So that's nice.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One time Randy Orton was fighting Edge and got so vigorous with his mat slamming that he fucked up his shoulder. He also has two wellness strikes and called Kofi Kingston stupid. He used to own Legacy and his dad has Hep C.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wow. RKO out of nowhere. Guess Barrett will win when they face each other Friday.


Probably true. Sadly.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Orton really got the crowd going tonight, good to see him win it*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Wade Barrett being buried is always nice to see


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RKO out of nowhere!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Even with horrible booking in a match we saw 100 times, it's amazing how Orton can still pop the crowd and get a great reaction.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Why no Rock tonight? What the hell is he doing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Last time I watched RAW start to finish was 6 months ago.

Why has nothing changed...?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett... what wasted potential. Not only do they have him job every week, but they don't even let him face anyone outside of 2-3 guys in Orton, Sheamus, and now probably Bo Dallas.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Ryback and Orton are still strong players btw, you all gotta remember that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Y2J/Punk and then Cena's promo with Shield still to come, I fear we won't be seeing Sandow tonight.  :sandow

Barrett jobs to Randall again, SHOCKED.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> Summarise this raw for me guys


(some stuff happened)

Mark Henry :mark:

(stuff sorta happened)

Brock kills Miz and possibly a couch :cheer

Bo Dallas :fpalm :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why the fuck do Barrett and Orton keep facing each other?

What's the point?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Cena is closing out the show what a shame.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> What the HELL was that fake ass story? The Battle of Budapest!
> 
> Fuckin hell, Vince. Cole is bad enough as it is. You don't need to yell at him to say
> shit like that.
> ...


It's a true story. Barrett explained it on Twitter about two years ago, and he also explained it in interviews.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Orton/Barrett will have a never ending series of matches until they both retire.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena calling out the Shield is closing the show? WHY?

Shield attacks everyone else, that's fine. Shield attacks Cena, JESUS! We need answers!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> One time Randy Orton was fighting Edge and got so vigorous with his mat slamming that he fucked up his shoulder. He also has two wellness strikes and called Kofi Kingston stupid. He used to own Legacy and his dad has Hep C.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> One time Randy Orton was fighting Edge and got so vigorous with his mat slamming that he fucked up his shoulder. He also has two wellness strikes and called Kofi Kingston stupid. He used to own Legacy and his dad has Hep C.


Next week on Random Ass Biography - The Miz: Really?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Even with horrible booking in a match we saw 100 times, it's amazing how Orton can still pop the crowd and get a great reaction.



And in no storyline whatsoever. He's got that special 'aura'in him.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Even with horrible booking in a match we saw 100 times, it's amazing how Orton can still pop the crowd and get a great reaction.


it fascinating, looks grumpy and not bothered and still gets pops


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I imagine Steamboat Jr was scheduled to be in Bo Dallas' spot due to the whole Steamboat thing a few weeks ago but due to his injury they put Bo Dallas in instead? Still though, they could have done this with Ohno and have Cesaro be in Barretts position. The storyline writes itself.


OH FUCK ME I was a fan of Richie Steamboat but I haventkept up with what he's been doing. DAMN, HE'S the guy we needed not Bo Dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat roster depth.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This sums up my reaction to the show pretty well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brock should of F5'ed Miz on the couch. I wanted to see how many bones, Dr Cole and Dr Lawler would of diagnosed.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Be surprised if we see anything more than 7-8 minutes of Punk/Jericho before Ziggler or someone interrupts.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> US Champion and IC Champion both lose.
> 
> Divas Champion and WWE Champions nowhere to be seen.


Incredible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Why no Rock tonight? What the hell is he doing.


They're showing a preview for one of his upcoming movies. That's supposed to be good enough.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry Guys, Barrett is going to challenge Orton Next week on Raw, maybe even Smackdown


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> US Champion and IC Champion both lose.
> 
> Divas Champion and WWE Champions nowhere to be seen.


People are ignoring this post. That's how fucking tragic WWE is these days.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No Sandow is pissing me off too, but I think I can forgive it with the Henry return and Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Summarise this raw for me guys


Mark Henry. #THUMP
Brock Lesnar. #BeastMode


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd rather watch Ray Lewis celebrate/cry for 3 hours then this RAW :lewis


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Will The Rock be on at all?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No Ziggler tonight?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kill it with fire


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Fandango!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol dafuq


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

FAN-FUCKING-DANGO


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Late
This Bo Dallas guy's promo was awful. Barely paid attention to the Orton/Barrett match. 

Who/what the fuck is that?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

WWE just managed to:

1. Bury Wade (again).
2. Bury the Intercontinental title(again).
3. Book Orton vs Wade for the 12342342367th time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fandangoo!!!!!

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

SJP said:


> Ryback and Orton are still strong players btw, you all gotta remember that.



Problem with that is Ryback is booked like a loser in big time matches and Orton hasn't been interesting in lord knows when. They need better direction than the shit they get put in.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh boy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh Fandango is back?


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Fandango.....What the fuck was that shit???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao FUCK YOU VINCE!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

FANDANGO PROMO?!?!?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats not PG


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandagoo is so creepy


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wtf is this?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

FANDANGO :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what in the blue hell


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Fan Dan Gooooo


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG that better have been a joke


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Didn't someone just make a rant that WWE doesn't understand gay people?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield! Let's do this so I can sleep and have sexy dreams already!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I just can't...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Disco Inferno rip off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango? I thought they gave the fuck up on that character?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Should have gave that gimmick to Titus O'Neil and named him 'Mandingo'


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

fandango will he actually debut??


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Fandango reminds me of Antonio Bandaras (sp) >.>


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fandango's back... again? 

So they have a half hour left to fit in Cena's call out, Punk/Jericho, divas, and Sammartino?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WWE's new "stars" are killing me.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> why disrepect Tommy like that?
> 
> Tommy = GOAT
> 
> Bo Dallas = looks like he fucks goats


Qft man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Johnny Curtis, you're so horrible.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq fandango what's with all these weird wrestlers all of a sudden fandango, bo dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Johnny Curtis :thumbup:

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fandango, Rico incarnated?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango is back on track! FUCK YEA!!!!!!!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

FanDang go...SOUNDS LIKE A FUCKING ******.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jericho's entrance is incredible.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fandango vs. Brodus Clay vs. Too Cool in a dance-off at Wrestlemania, book it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You mean to tell me the ONLY Champion who legit won today is Daniel Bryan... the TAG TEAM Champion..

Dear God. Yo thia product is ASS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The flying fuck was that?

Fandango/Bo Dallas tag team at some stage I'd expect


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

W T F ??


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't wait for 3 weeks from now when Jericho is a heel again.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Zero reaction for Jericho.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Da gawd


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Should have gave that gimmick to Titus O'Neil and named him 'Mandingo'


:lmao


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Finally, raw is jerichooo!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FANDANGO VIGNETTE LOL

I was just thinking about this fucking guy. Johnny Curtis has that natural charisma in all honesty. Something about him is likeable from the start.

Here we go. True greatness graces the wwe arena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho baby


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So instead of giving that camera shot to Layla's ass, you give it to that loser


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"MAN-DING-OOOOOOOOOH"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango? I hope he is as good as Curryman


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Alim said:


> Fandango vs. Brodus Clay vs. Too Cool in a dance-off at Wrestlemania, book it.


Genius.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandango is the People's Champion. Show him some respect.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Punk, but I want to see Jericho go over tonight. Please? Just this once?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What did bo dallas say by the way? I zoned out when I saw it was Orton vs Barrett?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The two GOATS!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

CM PUNK, welcome back to the midcard mafia!!!! No reaction lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, Cena burying the Shield is on AFTER this match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fandango...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Goddamn! Barely a reaction for Punk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> Fandango's back... again?
> 
> So they have a half hour left to fit in Cena's call out, Punk/Jericho, divas, and Sammartino?


NOT ENOUGH TIME!!!!
3 HOURS ISN"T ENOUGH!!! 
MORE BIG SHOW ORDERING FOOD SEGMENTS!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> "MAN-DING-OOOOOOOOOH"


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

"John Cena is the Best in the World" sign.

My faith in humanity is lost. Surely a plant?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

LuN™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry Lawler JUST NOW noticed Punk's Knees 2 Faces shirt?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally a good match


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

my favorite feud of 2012.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

No reaction at all for either man.. this crowd blows.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Loudest ovation of his career? What?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Dat roster depth.


About as deep as Booker on the mic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the crowd is pissed because Rock isn't showing up tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho's tattoos are a fucking mess. :lmao
I can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol Jericho's haircut is just...out there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No way Punk is losing this if they wanna keep him looking strong for the Rock rematch.............right?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> CM PUNK, welcome back to the midcard mafia!!!! No reaction lmao.


lmao no


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Y2J with the best reaction from this shit crowd all night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LuN™ said:


>


Fandango is the new brodus clay...Promised to debut soon, disappears for a while, and then all the sudden to show up and randomly dances to the delight of nobody


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So ending this Raw with Cena standing tall? Or the Shield?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The biggest Jericho pop was his false WWE championship win against HHH on Raw


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Of course they will say they fought at WM28, but I doubt they remind us Punk won.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> "MAN-DING-OOOOOOOOOH"


That would be awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So SuperCena is closing out the show? fpalm


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Y2J is a GOAT..wow listen to the crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why does Jericho need to wrestle Punk? He's already put him over twice before.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd is hot now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Should have gave that gimmick to Titus O'Neil and named him 'Mandingo'


DAT NOT SO SUBTLE RACISM 

right up Vince's alley unk2


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy shit, and Cena made a big deal of Rock using cliff notes on his arm. This Bo Dallas kid sucks! Literally reading cue cards....

#NOTREADY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd has officially redeemed itself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Y2J....CM PUNK...Y2J...CM PUNK"


King: "I love the WWE Universe, look at them cheering for John Cena"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

checkcola said:


> This crowd sucks.


Aaaaaand they suddenly wake up.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

A Punk and Y2J chants! Awesome


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> *You mean to tell me the ONLY Champion who legit won today is Daniel Bryan... the TAG TEAM Champion..*
> 
> Dear God. Yo thia product is ASS.


And got his ass immediately squashed, mizak is the champ of everything.

Devon and Henry, swag revolution brothers.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well damn. This crowd is alive after all.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Crowd.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Dest Fade said:


> Y2J is a GOAT..wow listen to the crowd.


they're chanting Punks name too


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

That Mandingo gif was absolutely hilarious. Kudos, sir.

(couldn't quote the post as I only have 8 posts).


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice dueling chants.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Redwood Raven said:


> lol Jericho's haircut is just...out there.


He's in that band currently touring the UK, Backstreet Boys I think they're called.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the highlight of tonight for me :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Punk is leaning out a little bit. Looks a lot better than he did a few weeks back.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ASK HIM! :lmao

+1 for Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally the fucking crowd wakes up.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't understand this crowd. They don't react to Punk or Jericho's entrances, but when they start wrestling, they get hot.

also

ASK HIM ASK HIM ASK HIM ASK HIM


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Y2J! CM Punk!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ASK HIM


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Punk trolling Jericho's "ask him" gold.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO

"ASK HIM! ASK HIM! ASK HIM! ASK HIM!"

DA GOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best buddies. Punk bailed Jericho out of jail and all.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jericho's theme still makes me mark out like it did 12+ years ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ASK HIM!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Jericho's tattoos are a fucking mess. :lmao
> I can't.


:lol


Punk mocking "ASK HIM!"


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a really evenly divided chant.. 

Punk mocking Jericho's ask him. Nice

LOL Anyone here a guy in the crowd "COME ON BABY!"


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Shield interference?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why am I still watching this?


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro (Jan 22, 2013)

What's happening? I turned off Raw 10 minutes ago, I was bored out of my mind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS CROWD WANTS WRESTLING.

Who woulda' thunk it?

#VANILLAMIDGETSFTW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not sure whose tats are worse, jerichos or the rocks


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

They stopped popping for his entrance, but people come alive when the bell rings


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

This match won't end clean.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ASK HIM


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great match so far


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk seems happy even though he was pissed earlier. He must've gotten Lita's puppet before this match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear if they put a commercial on..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice counter by Punk!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

must kill moe wheeee must kill moe wheeee must kill moe wheeee must kill moe wheeee


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Aaaaaand they suddenly wake up.


It's Atlanta anyone that use to be over in WCW will make the crowd go crazy down here.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I swear if they put a commercial on..


and there it is...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

People who think worker = movez needs to pay attention to how Punk and Jericho are working this dead crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> THIS CROWD WANTS WRESTLING.
> 
> Who woulda' thunk it?
> 
> #VANILLAMIDGETSFTW


well its Atlanta so they want "wrasslin"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> THIS CROWD WANTS WRESTLING.
> 
> Who woulda' thunk it?
> 
> #VANILLAMIDGETSFTW


Yet they chant boring during a Daniel Bryan/Rey Mysterio match?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WTF that Dead Space game commercial. What terrible-ass band is trying to remake Phil Collins? Holy shit...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope Punk wins lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys really think Jerichos tats are bad? They're pretty cool... you must not know what a real bad tattoo is


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And the crowd starts to come alive during a wrestling match, on a wrestling show. 

Who could've predicted that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Why am I still watching this?


Because Y2Goat is in our screens?

And Shi... Ambrose promo incoming :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Was that fucking Bruno?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> So ending this Raw with Cena standing tall? Or the Shield?


really...really...


Cena:kenny


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW THEY LEGIT PUT ANOTHER COMMERCIAL.

Wow what the fuck.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Loving the back and forth crowd and CM Punk doing Jericho's "Ask Him! Ask Him!" schtick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good stuff so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Have they announced that it's Bruno that is being inducted yet ?

I know it is on there website but have they actually announced it live yet? If not, running it a bit late aren't they?


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't care who wins this match...both are awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> I just wanna quickie
> No bite marks, no scratches, and no hickeys


Lita definitely served Punk one before this match. His whole demeanor changed.:lol


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Fandango= Gay male stripper? and I think Punk/ Jericho has a run in by Ziggler


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

This feels like a RAW in May, not one on the road to WrestleMania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Dead Space sold out, fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Was that fucking Bruno?


Vince's anesthesia from surgery must've worn off and he shut it down.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Elimination Chamber, sponsored by GI JOE RETALIATION

:rock


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Punk stays in the ring afterwards. I'd hate it if we just ended with Cena in the ring calling out The Shield.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SJP said:


> Don't care who wins this match...both are awesome



(Y)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Where's Ziggler at?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> WOW THEY LEGIT PUT ANOTHER COMMERCIAL.
> 
> Wow what the fuck.


Hey that commercial is a legit bluechipper..he will take Taker's streak:cheer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hope Punk stays in the ring afterwards. I'd hate it if we just ended with Cena in the ring calling out The Shield.


It's going to happen. Probably do the HOF announcement after this match and then Cena will bore us to tears.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Have they announced that it's Bruno that is being inducted yet ?
> 
> I know it is on there website but have they actually announced it live yet? If not, running it a bit late aren't they?


I was just thinking about this. Didn't I missed it, but I assume it'll be between this match and the last segment. 

Unless for some reason Bruno backed out and they dropped the announcement.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

got damn, Punk










ASAP


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Alim said:


> Where's Ziggler at?


Was just about to ask this


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really trying my best to watch just one episode of RAW start to finish and it's really, really, really hard.

*I love this company but fuck this company lol*

I think it needs more solid storylines. I kind of feel like the approach RAW seems to be giving is that everything the WWE revolves around is 2-3 storylines and random midcard stuff. And two of those storylines are about the World TItles.

You have such a big roster of talent, and they're almost all going nowhere. This needs to change. I can't even boo or cheer much anymore


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A Wrestlemania 28 WWE title match on free TV.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck this crowd!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler actually being unbiased and explaining Punk's side of the story? 

I'm stunned!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This match is so slow and booring, please end this already.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Calling it now...

Cena calls out Shield

Shield comes out

Sheamus comes out to help Cena

Punk comes out to help Shield

Ryback comes out to help Cena and Sheamus

Lesnar (w/ vickie and heyman) comes out and takes out Ryback, Cena and Sheamus



Lesnar, Shield, Punk, Heyman and Vickie stand tall and the new super stable is born.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

these two always put on a good display in the ring.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..I see Y2J has been watching tapes of Cena..no selling superman and all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> A Wrestlemania 28 WWE title match on free TV.


Well, to be fair they had the rematch on PPV too. Nothing wrong with this being on Raw.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Top rope hurricarana/frankensteiner


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

that was a fantastic move.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk's nipples are hard.... just sayin'*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> Calling it now...
> 
> Cena calls out Shield
> 
> ...


As much as I believe we would all want that. There is no way in hell it is happening sadly!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> This match is so slow and booring, please end this already.


Do you not enjoy the wrestling part of wrestling?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The two best spot callers in the ring right now. :ass


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Good match.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, I rarely venture into this thread when Raw is on and I have no idea who 97% of the posters are, TripleG and Amber were the only usernames I recognized at first glance. TNA thread must be chaos, god bless the Mods for that thread and section.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowdn is sleeeping lol


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Jericho is better on the mic overall, but Punk will eventually catch up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God bless these two. This match is ACE.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man Jericho is just awesome. 
When's the last time he put someone away with the walls though?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They're booking Punk really strong for once.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man these two can put on a match


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Jericho could have you knocked the fuck out, he wants to make you tap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When was the last time Jericho beat anybody with the Walls of Jericho? 

I remember back in 2004-5 the joke was he could only beat members of La Resistance with it.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Loving this match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Well, to be fair they had the rematch on PPV too. Nothing wrong with this being on Raw.


Whilst I agree I just think this is PPV calibre. The shit crowd don't deserve such a match. They got Bryan/Mysterio and Punk/Jericho in ONE FUCKING NIGHT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome match so far. 
I'm sure Jericho could at least stay a couple of years more at the top.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jericho still putting on workhorse type matches like this at this point in his career, when he doesn't need to.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They even did the trading pinfalls spot from the WM match.

Except this at half "speed" if you can even call it that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> Lesnar, Shield, Punk, Heyman and Vickie stand tall and the new super stable is born.


Don't think we're that lucky. I wish though.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with this crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is up for this one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they're in Atlanta, where Lita resides? Yeah he got her puppet before this match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

God Punk and Jericho are rulling this shit.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lionsault! Great match so far.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. Two of the current best wrestlers having a great match and STILL NOT IN THE MAIN-EVENT. Tha fuck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match thus far.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay this match is good


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

This is a great RAW match. Given enough time on PPV, they could put on an epic. But this crowd blows.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

crowd just cant make their minds up, one minute they are into the match the next minute they're not


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why isn't this on a PPV?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That kick looked awesome


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love how Jericho has two moves that nobody has tapped out to or taken a pin to in about 5 years but he's still over.

DAT LIONSAULT

:jericho


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boooring match = Dead Crowd.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't believe in this thread called this boring. Do you not enjoy the actual wrestling?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Anaconda vice! Long time since I've seen that.

Sit down marks!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Sit down marks!" 

lol!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, got a this is awesome chant

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

This match is boring dad- says all 5 year olds


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Whilst I agree I just think this is PPV calibre. The shit crowd don't deserve such a match. They got Bryan/Mysterio and Punk/Jericho in ONE FUCKING NIGHT


Agreed this crowd have been a fucking disgrace. Hope they never go there again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is awesome chants. :mark:

Give the fucking people what they want, Vince!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"SIT DOWN MARKS!" unk3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree with the crowd


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

"This is awesome" chants on Raw.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

AnalBleeding said:


> Calling it now...
> 
> Cena calls out Shield
> 
> ...


It wont happen but that would be awsome


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wtf did Punk say?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just don't get this crowd.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SIT DOWN, MARKS!!

:lmao Year long title reign again, please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"THIS IS AWESOME"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Punk just tell sit down marks LOL


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Boooring match = Dead Crowd.


Yes the "This is Awesome" chant is from a dead crowd.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

"SIT DOWN MARKS"


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Having Jericho and Mark Henry back gives us the ability to have this match in the middle of the show and not as an over-hyped main-event. WWE needs more depth when it comes to legit main-eventers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena/Rock, a shitfest of a match, is worthy of having a sequel at WM29, yet the rematch to one of the best matches on the WM28 card doesn't even main even a RAW.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"sit down, marks!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome? This is a good match, but come on. "This is awesome" chants are so overused.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Sit down marks"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TAP! TAP! TAAAAAP!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Jericho kicks out of that kick and the fans boo?

Whats wrong with them?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Fans are damned right. This is awesome!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am sitting down masta


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match, "This is Awesome" chants!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Boooring match = Dead Crowd.


Did you just hear them chanting?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Liontamer! Liontamer!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did Punk say Marks or Smarks?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a really really good match!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Jericho would bring back the liontamer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk :lol


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Jeez, does anyone tap to the Walls of Jericho these days? :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a WRESTLEMANIA LEVEL match on RAW!!

Y2J vs CM Punk

and I ain't even a fan of either one

but #RESPECT


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> This match is so slow and booring, please end this already.


:kenny

Watch more wrestling.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Best match on Raw in years


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Jericho and Punk putting on a ME worthy match – not expecting whatever Cena does will top this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk's teeth look like he ate an elephant shit sandwich without the bread.

Phillip, while there might be a little doubt with the mouthwash, there isn't any alcohol in the toothpaste.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

match was CLASS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a great match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Awesome? This is a good match, but come on. "This is awesome" chants are so overused.


I haven't heard them on Raw since the Brothers of Destruction reunion at Raw 1000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mean Gene Okerlund:* "All right, over the last couple of months, it has been very difficult for me to introduce this man without using “World Wrestling Federation Champion” HULK HOGAN! Here at WrestleMania four this afternoon, you’ve got the opportunity to change that."

*Hulk Hogan:* "Oh, yeah it’s been hard to live with, man! FEE, FI, FO FUM, Andre. One long year, and your time has come, man. No marks! No scars! No blemishes on the Hulkster, brother! But inside, man, I’ve been scarred for one long year. Everywhere I go, man, all the little Hulksters ask me, “Is there any truth to the fact that there was a controversial count? Hulkster, did you really get him over your head? Did you really beat The Giant?”

Well today, man, in WrestleMania four, we’re gonna wipe all that controversy out. Andre the Giant, in the second round, when you’re fresh as a daisy, with the whole world watching, I’m gonna prove, brother, that I can beat'cha anywhere, anytime! And all my Hulkamaniacs, they’re gonna feel it too…."

*Mean Gene Okerlund:* "Speaking of the Hulkamaniacs, Hulk Hogan, we have seen them here in Atlantic City, and I know millions of others are watching very intently all around the world."

*Hulk Hogan:* "YES! But if you look in their eyes, man, have you seen the fear in all those little Hulksters? They realize that when I get Andre the Giant cinched up in the launch position, when I SLAM him through the Trump Plaza, brother, from New York, down to Tampa, Florida, the fault line is gonna break off! And as Andre the Giant falls into the ocean, as my next two opponents fall to the ocean floor and I pin ‘em, so will DONALD TRUMP and ALL THE HULKAMANIACS!

But as Donald Trump hangs on to the top of the Trump Plaza, with his family under his other arm, as they SINK, to the BOTTOM OF THE SEA, THANK GOD Donald Trump’s a Hulkamaniac! He’ll know enough to let go of his materialistic possessions, hang on to the wife and kids, DOG PADDLE with his life all the way to safety! But Donald, if somethin’ happens, if you run outta gas, and all those little Hulkamaniacs, just hang on to the LARGEST BACK in the world, and I’ll dog paddle us, backstroke all of us to safety!"


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yes the "This is Awesome" chant is from a dead crowd.


Lol, only like 3 peple were chanting that.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Miz died so Punk could win clean.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

great match, match of the year so far


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Carmicheal and Christopher always put on a good show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice match.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

good match!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Punk and Jericho putting on a great show, as per usual.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at that WWE. Put on a good wrestling match and people will be entertained. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Crowd gives standing ovation.

Damn right.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Terrific match. Heyman, Brock, Punk and Jericho did all they could to save this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally a clean win for punk, its about time.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match.

Deserved a better crowd, deserved a better platform if anything. Bryan/Mysterio and Punk/Jericho in one night and the crowd are still sitting on there god damn fucking hands. Ridiculous.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty good and fun match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Good match, shame it isn't happening on a bigger stage.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Very good match


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

You have no idea for how long I've been waiting to watch proper wrestling on RAW like this.



CharliePrince said:


> This is a WRESTLEMANIA LEVEL match on RAW!!
> 
> Y2J vs CM Punk
> 
> ...


Let's not overhype everything...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Match of the night. Jericho looks good and heel goes over clean.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So Jericho loses clean in his first match back. This is some bullshit. I don't care who it's to.

He loses too damn much. Makes the matches have no suspense.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

WWE. Giving away great matches on live TV so you will pay for Rock v Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well damn.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao at Punk pretty much telling the marks in the crowd to fuck off. 

Digging Jericho's "2013" trunks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

that was a damn good rasslin match

not even gon lie

#rasslin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

great match thank you wwe


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, a proper match.

Good stuff.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

memorial service for Miz next week?

RIP mr mizanin... we shalt not forget thee


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For those of you who are Rock or Ryberg fans, THAT is what wrestling is. Remember that when you R&R gassed after a few minutes.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Did Punk spit out a tooth? Will have to rewatch.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Who'da thunk? A great WRESTLING match gets people on their feet. Maybe Vinnie Mac should write some notes down


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BRUNO SAMMARTINO!!! 

This is pretty cool.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Lol, only like 3 peple were chanting that.


Let me guess, you use the term vanilla midgets, right?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Decent match, but not even MOTN IMO.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

That was a really great match. They delivered in the past, and I'm happy about that.

HOF time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was that Crew Guy in the ring for?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BRUNO :mark:


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Lol, only like 3 peple were chanting that.


Why do you watch? Making yourself look like an idiot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone think Lawler is like an old man wandering around a town aimlessly... he just makes random observations and it just seems like he's not mentally there anymore... :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

BRUNO "THE GREAT" SAMMARTINO


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The fact that they had that match in front of a comatose crowd and woke then up just shows how great Punk and Jericho are.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bruno :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm Gonna Love watching this year's HOF


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You all best respect this man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Really wanted Jericho to win, but absolutely great match nonetheless. 


Bruno Sammartino! Man, this year's HOF is looking to be one of the best ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH waited until Vince was incapacitated to get Bruno inducted. 

....And he gave Bruno 50% ownership of the company. Long ass time coming.


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

Finally Bruno goes into the HOF!!
Also that match was pretty good, liked it


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk said "First it was overrated now it isn't? Sit down marks!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BRUNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Long overdue! About fucking time.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow hes from where my grandmother is from, i never knew that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRUNO


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Jericho and Punk just beat their Wrestlemania match. Easily.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"SIT DOWN, MARKS!" DID ANY of you catch that? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bruno in the HOF! Well deserved


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can we get this Nimbus guy blocked, god damn he is annoying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Great match from these two on an otherwise average raw..Is Punk hurt?

WOW Bruno Sammartino FINALLY. Guy was good. I watched some old matches of his including the one where he lost the title


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm Gonna Love watching this year's HOF


Me too. En vivo.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bruno Sammartino, next should be Savage


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Stan Hansen broke his neck xD not surprised...


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

That was a great match.

Who actually cared about Bruno? I don't.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bruno..

You did it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This footage is awesome. I love this old stuff.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Did Punk spit out a tooth? Will have to rewatch.


He spat out his gum.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Brunnnnnnnnnnno.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Did Punk spit out a tooth? Will have to rewatch.


Probably his gum


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Fucking Bruno!~ (Y)

WWE has been able to get Bret years ago and now this guy....hell must have froze over.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

NoLeafClover said:


> Jericho and Punk just beat their Wrestlemania match. Easily.


Now, now...


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Man, can Jericho win one match? I know he loves to put people over but sometimes you have to win at least once. Ugh. :no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> For those of you who are Rock or Ryberg fans, THAT is what wrestling is. Remember that when you R&R gassed after a few minutes.


The Rock is a great wrestler. He has been involved in many great wrestling matches. Mankind, Cena, Taker, Austin and Triple H are just a few names he has had great matches against.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Who is going to induct him?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Cesaro reminds me of Bruno for some reason


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Get fucking Cena OUT of that Bruno video package.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Whoa did hell freeze over?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm shocked Sammartino is going in while still alive to be honest.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Bruno finally into the HOF!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bruno Sammartino. Respect.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally he's in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Man, can Jericho win one match? I know he loves to put people over but sometimes you have to win at least once. Ugh. :no:


If he had just lost to someone other than Punk I may agree with you but no harm in losing to Punk at all.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crazy to see Bruno getting this hype after all the shit he has talked but it's well deserved.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

great match for once on raw


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

My mom overheard Bruno going into the HOF promo while in the other room and she told me how she used to be in love with him when she was young and how she met him during a show in Detroit, never knew that about her…. pretty damn cool.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Regal :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuck out of here Cena


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> The fact that they had that match in front of a comatose crowd and woke then up just shows how great Punk and Jericho are.


I agree. I loved it almost or just as much as I loved their WM 28 match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Standing ovation for Bruno (Y)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If Bruno got to headline this class, if not Foley, I am so okay with it.

Damn right, you applaud that man you fucking peons!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Crowd going nuts for Bruno! 

That is really cool.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Greatest of all time


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bruno finally accepted, lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Never thought I'd see the day... Bruno in the HOF. Finally.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

k getting in early...booooooo cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Time for the shield to get nexus'd


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

One thing Cena will never be able to claim, Sammartino's record. Eat that, bitch!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Great package for the Living Legend.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Man fuck john cena, BRUNO SAMMARTINO should close out raw


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Muta said:


> My mom overheard Bruno going into the HOF promo while in the other room and she told me how she used to be in love with him when she was young and how she met him during a show in Detroit, never knew that about her…. pretty damn cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's pretty awesome. Bruno bringing in those female viewers!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd redeems itself again with standing ovation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Feels good that I live only 25 minutes away from Bruno!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Man fuck john cena, BRUNO SAMMARTINO should close out raw


Uh, no he shouldn't. Get real.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So surreal seeing Sammartino getting mentioned on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield have main evented more Raws than the longest reigning WWE Champion of the Modern Era.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This crowd is so weird.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I love how they don't talk about him for 20 years and now that he's agreed to be inducted they start telling fans he's the greatest of all time.

He better hope Hogan doesn't ever return.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Man fuck john cena, BRUNO SAMMARTINO should close out raw


Lol. Damn straight.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> One thing Cena will never be able to claim, Sammartino's record. Eat that, bitch!


please do not give Cena ideas :no:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Punk/Jericho was a good match but man, terrible commentary & ad-breaks kill RAW.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it burrying the shield time :cena2


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Feels good that I live only 30 minutes away from Bruno!


same here... dude is god here


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Man, can Jericho win one match? I know he loves to put people over but sometimes you have to win at least once. Ugh. :no:


why? Seriously, for a second, think about what you're saying. I'ma HUGE Jericho fan, but the guy knows what's good for business. He, unlike DWAYNE, understands that there is nothing good that comes out of a 41 year old superstar going over a talented mainstay. 

I'm ok with Jericho losing clean to put guys over. He knows he has nothing left to accomplish in the WWE, but to make these guys look good while he's here.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> it burrying the shield time :cena2


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Please don't let Cena bury The Shield. I still need them to beat Sheamus to a pulp. He's so much cuter that way. :angel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bruno's appeal was that although he had little charisma on the mic, he was an everyman and that appeals to a fan who can say "If I worked out, I could be where Bruno is". It's long past due for his HOF entry.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My debut album!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All this has made me forget there's been no Ziggler


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome Bruno video package. His HOF speech in MSG should be a special moment, can't wait.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S TIME PEOPLE...










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:buried time for the SHIELD by :cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Time for the shield to get nexus'd


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at that fucking Cena gif


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kick Striker in the head, Punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

punk heelin' it up

unk3


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I know Triple H gets a ton of shit around here but Bruno going into the Hall was all his doing. Say what you will but the man certainly has a strong idea on how to run the business.

http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/17789/wwe-to-induct-bruno-sammartino-into-hof


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Awful raw overall...lets hope the main eveint delivers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> it burrying the shield time :cena2


:lmao Tears.

Punk DA GOD. Fuck Dwayne.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punks voice sounds weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

PISSED off.

:austin


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

please don't bury the shield


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"pissed off" :vince3


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is on. So I changed the channel.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for Super Cena.....FUCK!


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Here he comes..


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Do they ever add more than just those who are recognized on TV? I feel like there are many guys from Bruno's era that should be in there even if they don't get hyped or any TV time. I guess I am bias though because I know a man who wrestled with and alongside men like Andre, Gorilla Monsoon and others.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Time for the shield to get nexus'd


I'm gonna rage quit if that happens.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bruno has now pulled out of the HOF on account of Punk saying "pissed".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Remember the last time Cena closed out raw? It was the worst promo ever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

To be fair, Bruno probably should of been the first person inducted into the HOF 20 years ago.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Punks voice sounds weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Still got Lita in his throat


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> why? Seriously, for a second, think about what you're saying. I'ma HUGE Jericho fan, but the guy knows what's good for business. He, unlike DWAYNE, understands that there is nothing good that comes out of a 41 year old superstar going over a talented mainstay.
> 
> I'm ok with Jericho losing clean to put guys over. He knows he has nothing left to accomplish in the WWE, but to make these guys look good while he's here.


Look Punk marks, I know you love your hero but I wish he could've gotten the win over someone else. He has beaten Jericho a ton already. He did not need to beat Jericho. Jericho needs to start winning so that the next person he tries to put over actually gets put over this time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No Ziggler is bs and if they didn't show so many recaps they could have had him on.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> All this has made me forget there's been no Ziggler


Good. He should be on Smackdown along with Cesaro, Orton, Alberto, and all the rest of them. RAW can't even book most of their own wrestlers to do anything worthwhile on an average show as it is, no need to drag over SD guys too.

I guess this Rock commercial is supposed to make up for his non-appearance.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

annnnnnddd... here is why Rock become Champ. Ads for WM! dur


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE trying to validate their poor booking decision by showing us how they made mainstream media...:StephenA


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Headliner said:


> To be fair, Bruno probably should of been the first person inducted into the HOF 20 years ago.


They only just got him to agree today.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe they'll shock us and let Shield bury Cena...

But this is the WWE after all...I just hope it's not shield burial time.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha these are the news sources?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Punks voice sounds weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


He had a great match with Jericho before that, that's why.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

See this promo, smarks? THAT is why it's good business for Rock to win the WWE title.

You know absolutely nothing about good business.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

BRING ON THE ROCK HATE


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose time to join Barrett
Rollins time to join Gabriel
Reigns time to join Ryback?
Hmmmm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This HOF class is kicking all kinds of ass. Add in the Freebirds and it's a wrap.

BOO. THIS. FUCKER.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Dat Herpes!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Bruno has now pulled out of the HOF on account of Punk saying "pissed".


:lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE trying to validate their poor booking decision by showing us how they made mainstream media...:StephenA


Basically


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems like everyone is talking about the WWE now that the Rock is Champion


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LuN™;13593946 said:


> See this promo, smarks? THAT is why it's good business for Rock to win the WWE title.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about good business.


You're a smark too, you know.

AND ANOTHER FUCKING AD!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think ANYBODY said your Rumlbe win was impossible John.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So which Shield member is going to eat an AA first?

My bet is Rollins.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cena, your cold sore/herpes is showing.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sooo, we get to see Cena get interviewed before he goes to the ring. Shoot me now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena is mad that rock is getting cheers and he's not even there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoop ass season=SuperCena :cena2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking cena promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Brock, can you also kill this clown too?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Look Punk marks, I know you love your hero but I wish he could've gotten the win over someone else. He has beaten Jericho a ton already. He did not need to beat Jericho. Jericho needs to start winning so that the next person he tries to put over actually gets put over this time.


Why would the guy facing THE ROCK at the next PPV lose to somebody who barely wins anymore? It's not about being Punk marks, it's about using logic.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

whoop ass

"because its cool to cuss ladies and gentlemen"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know those things you listed, John, are not impossible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena got picked on :lmao

So not looking forward to this segment.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> WWE trying to validate their poor booking decision by showing us how they made mainstream media...:StephenA


More like they are trying to show why they made that decision


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Burying Season is going on strong tonight!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Bella Twin on Cena's lip is looking great tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another advert


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I detest Cena trying to get "Whoop Ass Season" over. Fuckin' shitdick.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just like you being interesting Cena. Impossible.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Man fuck john cena, BRUNO SAMMARTINO should close out raw


Video package to end Raw...... I swear his hater's intelligence level is only rival by his lack of moves.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> See this promo, smarks? THAT is why it's good business for Rock to win the WWE title.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about good business.


I agree.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Winning the Rumble seemed impossible? Sure Cena. Nobody saw that coming..


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena has herpies on his lip.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

dear god in heaven

they gonna have SuperCena singlehandedly bury the shield

:no:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rofl, crowd very quiet with SuperCena crap.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well the shield are about to get buried by Cena


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

well this segment has no reason to end the show, so its obvious brock is gonna come out and unite with shield and punk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yes new champ...but he's not here..not even via satellite..weak sauce


but go ahead people keep gargling his nuts


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Bruno has now pulled out of the HOF on account of Punk saying "pissed".


AND Cena said "whoopass"

and ANOTHER commercial 

Will this be a serious overrun or something?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Ya need to push back on that herpes on your lip.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena got a piss poor reaction just then. This seems to be a regular thing now.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Another ad break? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fucking awesome package for Rock's WWE title win.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

He's going to kick the shields arse isn't he? fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> See this promo, smarks? THAT is why it's good business for Rock to win the WWE title.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about good business.


i dont give a fuck about how much money or ratings or buyrates the rock is doing for the company. Why should you? 

Seriously, you're using "the WWE are making bank" as your rationalization for giving Rock the title? Does the WWE making bank somehow affect you or me?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Look Punk marks, I know you love your hero but I wish he could've gotten the win over someone else. He has beaten Jericho a ton already. He did not need to beat Jericho. Jericho needs to start winning so that the next person he tries to put over actually gets put over this time.


Punk is facing the Rock in a few weeks in a WWE title match. Him losing to Jericho would be dumb. This match should not have happened anyway and both should have won matches tonight.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> well this segment has no reason to end the show, so its obvious brock is gonna come out and unite with shield and punk


(Y)


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I don't think ANYBODY said your Rumlbe win was impossible John.


More like predictable.

I don't know if I should bother watching the Cena segment at this point.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rise above the herp!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Where the fuck is Ziggler?


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does Josh Matthews know he's gay?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd aren't even cheering for Cena. Wow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Cena has herpies on his lip.


If he can overcome the funk he's been in since WM 28, HE CAN OVERCOME HERPIES FROM THE BELLA TWINS. :cena2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

My high after the match is gone.

Now.. I'm sad.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena singlehandedly burying and squashing the shield is just..

grr

:evil:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Fucking awesome package for Rock's WWE title win.


That song is pretty gay


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And here comes Cena









*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> Does Josh Matthews know he's gay?


And cross eyed or lazy eye.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Winning the royal rumble was impossible for you John? Really?

Also I don't know how The Rock does it. This man is making movies left and right and its sickening. Doesn't he have enough money to take a goddamn break? He's going to spontaneously combust or something. You know Rock, maybe finish this candy bar before having another?

I'm simply worried about him.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just turned my TV off


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

At least let Shield talk if they're gonna get killed. 

Whatever happens, cue Ryback and Sheamus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh no Nikki Bella gave Cena HERPES??? Look at Cena mouth


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else wish it was 2014 already? 

2013 is gonna be unbearable by the sounds of it :cena3


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Why would the guy facing THE ROCK at the next PPV lose to somebody who barely wins anymore? It's not about being Punk marks, it's about using logic.


That is why he had no business facing him. He shouldn't have even been an option.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ether said:


> You're a smark too, you know.


 


google.com > smark said:


> A sports entertainment fan who is hardly ever satisfied.


Oi, I assure you I'm not that by far.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Shield isn't getting buried now. That wel unfortunately happen in two weeks at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Where the fuck is Ziggler?


Where is AJ? That just answered your question. :HHH2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We're having a commercial break at fucking eleven o' clock. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here he comes to wreck the daaaaay...Hope he does a "shockmaster" and trips on his way to the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, ADR isn't going to attack Big Show in his hotel room? Then what was the point of that set-up?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena just turn heel and maybe I'll give a shit about you.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

:cena3 been sucking so much on that :vince dick that he's gone and got himself herpes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BIG SHOW EATING


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Show again? :lol Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Show Segment


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LuN™ said:


> See this promo, smarks? THAT is why it's good business for Rock to win the WWE title.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about good business.


And since I am not a shareholder please tell me why the fuck I would give a fucking shit about what makes WWE money? Oh and I one of the people who OK with Rock winning.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate Show but this is funny watching him eat


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Legit forgot about this segment with Bigshow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show has barely touched his dinner. 

Or is that a 2nd dinner?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO @ WWE still airing these big show segments talking on the phone.. via satellite

Vince got balls yo

:


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Long ass dinner, or 10th plate?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO ANOTHER BIG SHOW SEGMENT
WOW


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit back to Big Show at 11:00?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

1 hour and a half later and big show still aint done his meal?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the fuck, I completely forgot about this :lmao
We are already past the scheduled airtime, why waste time at this?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Oi, I assure you I'm not that by far.


Smark
Combination of Smart and Mark, Mark meaning a wrestling fan who believes (or temporarily suspends his disbelief) in pro wrestling. The Smark is the fan who knows wrestling is choreographed, but appreciates it on a higher level.

:lmao at Show, did he just start eating dinner right now?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Show is still eating? The fuck?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why are they bringing this upthis late lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ambrose live promo.. make it happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker is still eating the same Hungry Man Salisbury dinner from 2 hours ago.
Why does he have so many cameras in his hotel room?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Big Show still eating. :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The conclusion of the best segment of the year :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Eli Cottonwood's Brother?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

big show via satelite :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's get to the fucking Cena/Shield thing, you fucking idiots.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HAhahah


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *And here comes Cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, vintage Croft.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, ADR isn't going to attack Big Show in his hotel room? Then what was the point of that set-up?


There you go.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HOTEL BRAWL! :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Get out with that Real Madrid jacket Del Rio :no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

1.5 Billion view on.YouTube? lol I bet half of those views came from the attitude era.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Welp, SHIELD it was a great run. Cena/Ryback/Sheamus will squash the Shield at Chamber, thus ending their heat.

You've been warned.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YOU DO NOT POKE THE BEAR!!

ADR 

nooooo

DEL RIO  !!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, this shit is stupid.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That was the most Clutch thing Del Rio has ever done. IF only he had a Jason mask on.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Told you not to show up Alberto" 

I don't know why, but that line made me lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kill this feud with fire. Now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Del Rio with that tracksuit looking like a mafia hitman ahaha.

Got his ass beat.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Alberto with dat Real Madrid warm up? Nice.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like Raw is going to run a little long tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Something had to run long for this to still be going on


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Del rio in a Real Madrid track suit :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

DAMN! ADR looked like a serial killer at the door just then.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you say overrun?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

del rio was doing a michael myers impression when he was standing by the door


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

See now Show gotta mess up his Suit for Mexican SuperCena


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Segment of the year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This motherfucker is still eating the same Hungry Man Salisbury dinner from 2 hours ago.
> Why does he have so many cameras in his hotel room?


:lmao Hungry Man


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Show still eating? Hoping the toilet has an ironclad contract. unk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Weakest ambush in history.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Ziggler would come running through the hallway with a ref to beat Del Rio for the strap! :jay2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

No Dolph, no AJ, no Rock, no Sandow, U.S. champ pinned clean, IC champ pinned clean, don't care.

We got Mark Henry, Brock Lesnar & Bruno. We got a good Jericho/Punk match. This has been a good show. Fuck it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> This motherfucker is still eating the same Hungry Man Salisbury dinner from 2 hours ago.
> Why does he have so many cameras in his hotel room?


Shhh, stop questioning WWE's logic! :vince3:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Somehow that outfit seems wrong for Del Rio.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Show should put him the in the elevator and hit floor 1


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wait what if Ziggler cashed in at the hotel?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What the hell is with their time management tonight?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think it's the perfect time to have The Shield cut a LIVE promo.


----------



## Oh you didn't know (Feb 17, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I love how they don't talk about him for 20 years and now that he's agreed to be inducted they start telling fans he's the greatest of all time.
> 
> He better hope Hogan doesn't ever return.


Hogan is already in the HOF


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol at this.

Corporate looking Big Show is GOAT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Big Show in fact did not sign the contract disguised as the bill earlier on in the night... So why have a promo where we watched him get food? :lmao

This is a fun little fight though, it's good to see them doing some things different.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol Big Show died.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck this damn company.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

my friend ate some bad mexican food

LOL!! 

hahaha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Del Rio Real Madrid track suit :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midget D'Lo Brown surprised at the action in the hotel.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

looking at some massive overrun tonight...how long before vince suggests a 4 hour raw to go to midnight? :bosh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Where are the cops to arrest that mexican?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is just unbelievable


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking hell, they'd better hurry up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

R.I.P Big Show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"My friend had some bad Mexican food."


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

My friend had some bad mexican food hahahaha


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

My friend had some bad mexican food. Lmfao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

sweet fued between them surprisingly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, this tool..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol the only two other people on that floor


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BEEFMODE, BITCHES!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Maddox? Dafuq is going on?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Um...what? Awkward. 

And why did Del Rio get over on Show? Come on, keep building Show's heat.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't speak Spanish, not even a little bit, so Del Rio loses me sometimes when he's talking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw just got pretty!*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That brawl was alright.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BEAT BRAD'S FUCKING FACE IN, SHIELD!! NOW GOD DAMN IT!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Classic russo shit right there.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lmfao Was Maddox standing there the entire time?????


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wtf was ziggler tonight!!???? So disappointed tonight no showwoff = turnoff


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Maddox!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What the fuck brad maddox


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Are we going to Four Hour RAWS? LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: GOAT REF/WRESTLER/COMMENTATOR


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the show 4 fucking hours?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dat Berto tracksuit :westbrook2

this clown...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Not to sound gay but Maddox ass is popping out them pants.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How fucking long is this show?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YES!! BURY Brad MAddox

leave the shield alone john cena

BURY MADDOX instead


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What are the chances that Brad Maddox becomes a Ring Announcer, permanently?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

What in the hell is going on tonight, why is this running so late 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

ADR just attacking Show by himself front on is just unrealistic to think he'd have a chance but thank god for fire extinguishers and bad Mexican food. :side:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wasnt that the same guy with the glasses at the beginning of the show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This twink porn bastard yelling at me for.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit are we going to a 30 minute overtime?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler better stop kissing AJ


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is Eric Bischoff doing back here?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Maddox


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Inb4 the whole thing was staged, and Paul wanted Vince to find that tape... and Brad attacks Cena and huge stable is formed with brock punk brad lesnar heyman vickie and shield

IT WAS ME VINCE
IT WAS ME ALL ALONG

:brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Midget D'Lo Brown surprised at the action in the hotel.


I thought that was him,but couldn't be sure, thank you...who was the other guy?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brad 'GOAT' Maddox back from the dead. :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

3 hours and 30 minutes folk


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

They running late as fuck it looks like.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

He hits him on the shoulder and Big Show falls down completely? Christ, this show. :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Does this show ever end :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Good choice to kick off the Overrun with Brad Maddox.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

I am a wrooooooooooooonged man!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shield, come down and kill this pretty-boy cocksucker.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Cena should turn heel here


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This guy is awful and hilarious in a Tommy Wiseau kind of way.

LRRRRRRRRRRYING!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Brad Maddox getting a main event promo. GOAT in the making.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope they just cut off Brad Maddox in like 3 minutes and then fire him


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols at this guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's been in porn.

WHY IS HE YELLING?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao I AM A WRONGED MAN

He's trying so hard. Bless him.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Somebody tell Maddox to wrap up. This guy is bad.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> *Not to sound gay* but Maddox ass is popping out them pants.


too late...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To whom do I write to get this guy off my screen


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> lmfao Was Maddox standing there the entire time?????


No wonder half the crowd boo'd after Del Rio left. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck are we watching?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

what the fuck?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the hell this horrendous performer in the overrun? This guy is horrible in every aspect.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WTF WWE thinking letting brad maddox talk this long


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Maddox....YOU DON'T WORK HERE!!! 

Did I miss something? Isn't that the storyline they went with or am I missing something? How does he keep getting in the building and on the show without being taken away by security? 

Does anybody else think Maddox looks like Shaggy? I keep waiting for him to say Zoinks!!!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

sad attempt to get cena a pop by leading into with this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get lost you moron.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena, kill this fucker...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want Maddox as my hero fuck Cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What is happening


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How in *THE FUCK* do you have a 3 hour show with a bunch of fucking commercials *AND NOT FUCKING END ON TIME AT 11?!*

WOW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Maddox is an innocent little boy taken advantage of.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

What the fuck is going on...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Maddox is mad.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> This guy is awful and hilarious in a Tommy Wiseau kind of way.
> 
> LRRRRRRRRRRYING!


YOU ARE KILLING ME LISA!!!

OH HI MARRRK!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He isn't going to call out the Shield, is he? Oh shit, he is!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AND NYOTTTTT JOYAN CEENAAAA!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL at the Cena sucks chants


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol this guy is horrible


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This creepy bastard.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao. Slight shades of early Kurt angle. I am your hero


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> This guy is awful and hilarious in a Tommy Wiseau kind of way.
> 
> LRRRRRRRRRRYING!


"Oh hi Mark"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Maddox will Bury The Shield instead


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is he trying to sound like Bane?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is he impersonating Bane? :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Da Fuq? Bane!?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bane impression #98283


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Bane Maddox?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

He sounds like bane what the fuck?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He's like a mix of Bane and Harvey Dent.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

who has a man crush on brad maddox backstage?! there's gotta be a reason brad fucking maddox is talking this long on the fucking overrun

the fuck is this bullshit

YES IM PISSED :evil:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shield is gonna job to Maddox


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks he sounded like Bane there?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

God this crowd is AWFUL


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Crowd loves The Shield


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy shit he sounded like Bane for a second


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did he try to do a Bane voice? or was it just me hearing that?


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright Bane.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KILL HIM

AMBROSE WITH A MIC


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ufbfggfdbsgbbggkbeffk AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING AMBROSE IS TALKING


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Someone chanted bane!!! lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose promo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This kid's terrible on the mic.

Edit: Oh thank God for Ambrose.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

YES!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Bane!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea live Shield promo!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark: Ambrose is talking

and Maddox thinks he's Bane.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brad Maddox pipe bomb


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait...Ambrose with a mic? :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> How in *THE FUCK* do you have a 3 hour show with a bunch of fucking commercials *AND NOT FUCKING END ON TIME AT 11?!*
> 
> WOW.


I always wonder the same.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox about to bury these fools!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

LuN™ said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he sounded like Bane there?


Juuustice.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Shield got a brief reaction?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like Shield's entrance

badass


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Did he just do a really shitty Bane impression?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

AMBROSE WITH A LIVE MIC EVERY BASEMENT IN THE WORLD IS NOW COVERED IN SMARK JIZ


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brad Maddox sounded like Bane.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im actually tiring of this angle now...2.5 months, and not any closer to a payoff now than we were when the sheld debuted.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox channeling Banes voice there


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maddox's voice is hilarious :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Maddox about to turn on Cena and join the shield calling it


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

shit this is badass.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols at old lady trying to poke Ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose has a mic









Rollins. Just look pretty and shut up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the future guys :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose on the mic!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is that Tensai pulling security behind The Shield?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

AMBROSE HAS A MIC


Edit: now Rollins has it. Damn.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

T.N.A.! T.N.A.! T.N.A.!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rollins, you're cool and all, but please just give the Mic to Ambrose.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no idea who this Brad dude is since I quit watching weekly back in 2010.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Little tiny man?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Sting is the leader of the Shield.


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

Cena better come out with a cape on.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

So John Cena calling out the shield is really having Brad Maddox call out the shield? wait what?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

REIGNS GOT SOMETHING ON THE MIC

REIGNS got something!!

he got a drawl.. or an accent.. a style

THAT'S A BAD MAN!!

REIGNS!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

LMAO Brad trying to be Bane.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are all pretty good on the mic
Reigns isn't bad 
Rollins is okay 
and Ambrose is good!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SEGMENT OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ambrose talking live. Finally. More of that wwe


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This could all be a setup for Maddox to turn on Cena, I sense it.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena for the aave


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

brace yourselfs cena's about to have breakfast


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wait...if Ryback comes out to help out Maddox..that is some fucked up shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No heat whatsoever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg! My Body is Ready. Ambrose YASSS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena to save the day!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Super Cena incoming.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ROMANS ROAR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Terrible Bane impression. And I don't think I could care any less about Maddox.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Christ that looked stiff


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh no..will will save Brad..it's a bird..it's a plane..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Glad Cena waits until after Maddox gets killed to come out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait I thought Cena was calling out the Shield, not Maddox...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Somehow this will make the people want to see John Cena save the day. Ummm... I think most people think Brad deserves to be beat down.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kinda Late :cena


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena's DEfINITELY burying these guys :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT REIGNS EYEROLL on Cena.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena could've helped him.. Too late I guess


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DAT ROAR!!

REIGNS!

holy crap

#BEASTMODE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kids are going to riot if they don;t get their Cena....oh here he comes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

dat three on three


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RUN MONKEY RUN


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

But I know of The Shield because of the bandwagons and Ambrose "nope" memes.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That pop for Cena... what


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SAVE US LESNAR


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Shield are fucked.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

:brock incoming to save Shield


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuckin' hell.

Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awful ending


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its not cool when John Cena comes from the crowd


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MOTHERFUCKING AMBUSH :buried


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh come on!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Do they have to play music when they do a run in? 

And why is Sheamus smiling like an idiot? lol.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL WTF IS THIS COPYING SHIELD SHIT.

LESNAR BETTER COME AND FUCK SHIT UP.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

What the fuck is this camera angles zooming in and out while Maddox taking a beating? It makes me nauseous! FFS


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This is pretty cool. Feels attitudeish.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck my life


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamus should have smacked that mark in the crowd


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh good, Cena. (/sarcasm)

*sigh* Ryback

Sheamus I'm okay with.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh shit


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus was jumping over somebody like he was playing Mario


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

beginning of the end for the shield. welp at least they had one great match together


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

haha this shield storyline


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake, They're gonna bury The Shield.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

ELIMINATION CHAMBER PREVIEW!!!!

Cena Sheamus Ryback vs Reigns Rollins Ambrose

OH MY GOD

TAKE MY MONEY

take it

TAKE MY MONEY!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so they feel like big men beating up a Hilfiger model :kobe

b-b-b-b-b-burying time!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The fuck did Maddox go?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Damn shield getting buried


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Come on Lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL all audience entrances. They need Bruno for this.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

GOOD GUYS WIN


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Are they really doing this to the Shield?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Really? The entire roster?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Love how sheamus shoved the event staff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh fuck this!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Super Steroid League of America: Assemble!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

…waiting for Sandman and Raven to enter through the crowd.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These bitches are getting their just desserts!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Justice, Cena style? 

My Lord.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

seriously... they wasted a lesnar appearance on miz?

he better come out here


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is bullshit. I am not happy about this.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I like this. Good ending to the show.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

"Come at me bro"

fuck off King


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

:lmao at King "come at me bro"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone needs to punch Cena in the herpes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Come at me, bro.''

Fuck off, King.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Come at Me Bro?!?!??!?!??!?

what the........FUCK?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Please never say come at me bro ever again


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WTF LAWLER "COME AT ME BRO"


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

iwc's nightmare..these three taking out the shield. Vince laughs from his hospital bed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This shaky cam is making me dizzy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

lol did anyone see that guy in the crowd try to hold sheamus from coming down


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

YES BRYAN


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This will be ok,, it's not a burial


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Screw this shaky camerawork.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"Come at me bro" :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

thegame2432 said:


> iwc's nightmare..these three taking out the shield. Vince laughs from his hospital bed.


:vince2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so the roster...hates the Shield enough to feed the to the top faces..but not fight them together...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to watch that Sheamus entrance again...or another 10 times. :lmao
This heatless fuckery.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This would have been great with a showdown with a different crowd


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

REIGNS IS MANHANDLING CENA!!! REIGNS IS FIGHTING BACK !!!

im sold

im a fan


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with the camera zooming in and out??


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Come at me bro! Hahaha Lawler 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why the hell do we have two face announcers 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Shield vs Sheamus/Cena/Ryback in the Chamber.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a son of a bitchin' anti-climax.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

God this company needs new writers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There is your match at E.C Cena, Ryback, Sheamus vs The Sheild


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

the fuck thats it?

they wasted Lesnar appearance on Miz?

fuck this company..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That didn't make The Shield look weak at all!

This stable is so fucked. Vince wouldn't book The Father, The Son and The Holy Ghost over those 3.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL @ THE KID WITH THE SHIELD


----------



## Dest Fade (Jan 16, 2013)

The ending sucked


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I was LOLing because of the Sheamus Mark in the crowd getting flattened by security and King's "Come At Me Bro."


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck they rush that ending

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol sombody tell me you saw that boys face at then end when the shield was leaving


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this isnt a retreat

its a phased withdrawl

like in iraq or vietnam


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least they didn't get buried.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

What? That's an ending?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Called it lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

How awkward
No one gave a shit HAHAHAHA


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

hopefully they have 6 man tag team match at the chamber


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Did King really just say 'COME AT ME BRO'? Just go away forever you fucking cunt.

That ending was pretty cool though after all the confusing Maddox shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck those 3 fuckheads.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Are these cameramen on fucking drugs? ZOOM IN, ZOOM OUT. ZOOM IN, ZOOM OUT during the brawl. My eyes hurt. 

You know what fairly decent raw. Still fuckery roaming about


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I raged quit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fucking lame show
That segment sucked


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh I thought it was a good show personally.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

All right gentleman/madams, I'm off to do my homework I've been neglecting. Laters.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

this had gold written all over it but then again its the WWE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield better win the match that the WWE is obviously setting up here.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> This shaky cam is making me dizzy.


Thank God someone else says the same thing, Ive been saying all RAW long! Its fucking annoying!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Decent ending. Made the shield look legit. It took the entire lockeroom working together to put a stop to them.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf, utter skip of an ending


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I did it.

I made it.

I FUCKING MADE IT THROUGH 3 HOURS OF RAW.

WOW *FUCK THIS COMPANY THAT WAS ASS*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's be honest, the ending could've been a lot worse. The shield got away, that's what matters


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That ending segment was surreal. Who writes this shit?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

long ass overrun, thought they were going to forget about the Big Show too


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheamus, Ryback & Cena. The Burying Squad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock Lesnar destroying.
Mark Henry returning.
Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio.
CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
Dean Ambrose on the microphone.

Just a shame all of it was wasted on this dogshit crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> :lol sombody tell me you saw that boys face at then end when the shield was leaving


Thought that was Headliner trying to get on tv.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

So....I'm fairly certain I just heard King say "Come at me bro"

....and boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not a bad Raw this week. Good Punk/Jericho match and they kept the stupid to a minimum.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was such a horrible ending that if anything, made Cena and em look worse than the Shield.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> This will be ok,, it's not a burial


Not a burial..not a burial...not a burial...*rocks back and forth* lol


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Brock Lesnar destroying.
> Mark Henry returning.
> Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio.
> CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
> ...


Seriously. Best show in a while.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You know I really like that Maddox guy. I just wish they'd stop burying his ass every chance they get.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wrestling is so fucking boring now. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

After being a Raw critic for a while, I can finally say they did a good one. Let's keep them that way!

...but next week will probably be a comedy filled pile of excrement.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> iwc's nightmare..these three taking out the shield. Vince laughs from his hospital bed.


where is austin when you need him?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> That didn't make The Shield look weak at all!
> 
> This stable is so fucked. Vince wouldn't book The Father, The Son and The Holy Ghost over those 3.


Just wait. Said this a million times so i'll only allude to it. The night of Wrestlemania, you'll be shocked to know who was the puppet master behind the Shield all along. Hint: He was in the ring as RAW went off the air.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

jcmmnx said:


> God this company needs new writers.


Not like that will help if all they will get is just more writers from Hollywood that knows dick all about wrestling.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> At least they didn't get buried.


speak for yourself. I was ready to pull a Serena of these clowns' graves


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The roster comes out for Cena, Sheamus and Ryback but not for Maddox or The Rock? GTFOHWTBS. 

Why are they fucking with my Shield? WHY?!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible show overall.....seriously i cant stand this shit anymore, i know WWE is for children now, but seems like they aiming for retarded children only.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wrestling is so fucking boring now. Fuck this shit.


CORRECTION. WWE is boring.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Brock Lesnar destroying.
> Mark Henry returning.
> Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio.
> CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
> ...


Yeah Atlanta really is a piss poor wrestling city.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So does this mean the shield aren't working for Heyman anymore? He could have sent Lesnar to even the playing field. I think Maddox isn't a face quite yet.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Bull. Shit.*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That ending could have been better but it came off so weak imo. The PPV is next Sunday and they are waiting to next week to announce the match.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Should of booked it...

Cena comes through the crowd. Ryback comes through the crowd. Sheamus comes through the crowd. They all surround the ring. Suddenly Brock Lesnar's music hits. Lesnar storms the ring and gets face to face with Roman Reigns. Cena and the rest jump in behind Lesnar. Suddenly Lesnar turns around and decks Cena. Shield jump the rest. Cena is able to get out of the ring but Ryback eats an F5.

Ryback is out cold. I mean roll his eyes in the back of his head cold. Lesnar stares down at him as the announcers (and booking team) can move towards a Ryback/Lesnar clash of titans match.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

that camerawork is AWFUL, I know what they're trying to do but the camera just took away from any impact that segment could've had, it was so distracting it pulled me right out of it and reminded me this is fake, ive seen better camera work on youtube cellphone-recorded street fights.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually liked having The Shield being outnumbered there. It keeps things fresh. OK ending to an otherwise decent RAW.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

the matchups are all wrong though..

Rollins looks like a pencil vs Ryback

it should be

Ryback vs Reigns
Cena vs Rollins
Sheamus vs Ambrose

Ryback-Rollins look awful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler is awful. He has to go.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Apart from Brock, Henry, and the Punk/Jericho match, this fucking dragged. Holy shit.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

We all know who's going to win that match..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally, I thought it was refreshing to see 4 men who weren't even on the main roster last Mania, closing Raw 2 months from Mania.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Henry,Brock and Punk/Jericho were good rest was brutal. They just don't have enough content for 3 hours. Also Del Rio needs to be kept off Raw so they can pipe in crowd heat for his face turn.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It was an okay Raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brock Lesnar.
MARK MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOTHAFUCKIN HENRY!
Paul Heyman.
Jericho/Punk.
Bruno going in the Hall of Fame.
AMBROSE live mic.
REIGNS eyeroll.

Fuck everything else. The Shield are FUCKED. Over Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus? FUCK OUTTA HERE.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Ryback isn't nowhere near ready to face a beast like lesnar, damn ryback is so overrated...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Some matches were good

Henry and Lesnar were fucking insane.

Punk vs Y2J was great.

Why can't they do all this in 2 hours again..?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

the guy in the crowd holding sheamus's leg to stop him from getting to the ring :lol
come at me bro from king :lmao:lmao
the locker room blocking the shield, but deciding not to help :lol:lmao
that kid at the end :lol

this company


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Meh. Punk/Jericho was fantastic, Bryan/Mysterio was decent but needs more time on a bigger stage. The rest was mediocre at best. Ryback vs Cesaro and Orton vs Barrett for about the 19th time in a month...they seriously need to shake things up after Mania because these matches done over and over isn't doing anything for anyone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

blarg_ said:


> Just wait. Said this a million times so i'll only allude to it. The night of Wrestlemania, you'll be shocked to know who was the puppet master behind the Shield all along. Hint: He was in the ring as RAW went off the air.


Yesss! 
and I saw a scorpion in one of Roman Reigns tattoos!!!!

IT"S STINGGG


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

At least this raw wasn't the disaster last week was...

However no fucking Rock? Come on now man, You're the WWE champion free up your damn schedule to do this.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-monday-night-raw-24213-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show but long. There were 2 decent matches and Heyman was great.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

best part of the night?

Sheamus entering the crowd..

LOL!! what was up with his eyes

hahaha DVR it folks

price of admission right there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> That ending could have been better but it came off so weak imo. The PPV is next Sunday and they are waiting to next week to announce the match.


Sheamus won his match earlier in the night to enter the WHC Elimination Chamber match. Will he be doing double duty then?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Apart from Brock, Henry, and the Punk/Jericho match, this fucking dragged. Holy shit.


Thought the last part of Bryan/Mysterio was ok and Bruno's vid package was great but that's about it for me too.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SpookshowTony said:


> It was an okay Raw.


It was mostly a poorly booked counter productive mess.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

People can sugar coat it all they want, but that RAW sucked, seriously. 

Not one mid-carder has any creative direction. The annoying thing is so many of these newer fans have such low standards, that these RAWs are allowed to pass and if you criticise, you are made to look like a complete smark.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Muta said:


> To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?


Yes. And it will continue like that until they find a way to teleport back to 1999, eventhough half of them have never even seen the Attitude Era.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lawler is awful. He has to go.


COME AT HIM BRO!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Brock Lesnar destroying.
> Mark Henry returning.
> Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio.
> CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
> ...


Yeah, barring the shit crowd, this wasn't a bad Raw.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad ending. The Shield has been getting the upperhand for too much, so an ending with the faces coming out on top isn't. Nice episode of Raw. The only two things I've found wrong with the show is the promotion of the WWE app (it didn't bother me that much, but they need to tone it down on promoting the app) and Barrett vs. Orton happening for about the 4th or 5th week in a row.

I'm actually looking forward to Friday Night Smackdown this week. Show/Del Rio feud, Team Hell No are in a conflict with each other, Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, and I won't get my hopes up, but hopefully there will be a Christian return soon.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> God this company needs new writers.


lol You think?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

The last segment was literally unwatchable. Was that cameraman on crack or someone was raping his arse?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome RAW to be honest. Daniel Bryan vs Mysterio and CM Punk vs Y2J were super awesome bona fide wrestling matches.
All the right people won (except for Ryback/Cesaro)

Really liked the Good wrestling to bad entertainment ratio tonight. I hope we get more of these


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Muta said:


> To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?


Every single fucking week. Shits hilarious. They do it EVERY week, you'd think they would just stop watching and read results the next day or something to see if it was worth watching. You don't watch the WWE nowadays and expect compelling television or great TV for 3 hours, you have to be light hearted about shit, come in to this thread, see how funny the posts in here are, crack open a beer or something and just chill.

Some people take this shit way too seriously.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brb guys gonna go kill myself over a weekly wrestling show


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Let's be honest, the ending could've been a lot worse. The shield got away, that's what matters


It allowed Ryback, Cena, and Sheamus to have a little bit of the upper hand on The Shield after 3 months of it being the other way around. Good thing is you still keep The Shield strong and finally we got to see them on the live mic. Certainly looks like we're getting the 3 on 3 tag match but will they put Orton in instead of Sheamus? I can see Brock getting involved in that match way before him coming to aid them on Raw. I'm not so convinced as of yet that Cena is going to get the win over The Shield at EC.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Thought the last part of Bryan/Mysterio was ok and Bruno's vid package was great but that's about it for me too.


Bryan/Rey was good but Rey clearly isn't 100% so it could've been better.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Lold at Lawler saying come at me bro. Thought about everyone getting mad at that line on the spot


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sheamus won his match earlier in the night to enter the WHC Elimination Chamber match. Will he be doing double duty then?


Either that or Bane Brad Maddox is in the match with Cena and Ryback. :lol


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> that camerawork is AWFUL, I know what they're trying to do but the camera just took away from any impact that segment could've had, it was so distracting it pulled me right out of it and reminded me this is fake, ive seen better camera work on youtube cellphone-recorded street fights.


I agree with you, all this zooming in and out gives me a headache and gets hard to watch. I notice the do this with all the shield brawls and it ruins great footage. I was hoping the production manager realizes this and tells his camera men to chill the fuck out alittle.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Good:

Punk's opening promo
Bryan vs. Mysterio was decent
Lesnar being a badass
CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho was fantastic

The bad:

Everything else.
Brad Maddox can't talk on the mic for shit. It's actually a bit embarrassing. 
Ryback sucks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Muta said:


> To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?


yep. I'm one of those who says "I didn't like the episode, when will they turn it around?".

But this raw was pretty good.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

where was ziggler also AJ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sheamus won his match earlier in the night to enter the WHC Elimination Chamber match. Will he be doing double duty then?


Was it an "Win and you're in" match or do they still have to impress Booker T because then Sheamus could still do the six-man and not be in the chamber.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Muta said:


> To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?



Unfortunately yes. Just ignore them. Though, even when there's a shit show, there's people who say it was a good night. *shrugs*

That Nimbus guy though is terrible. Stop watching if you think it's terrible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Three fuckheads who have less chemistry together than Kane and Daniel Bryan are going to destroy the Shield.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Had to rewind to watch Mark Henry's return. THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Every single fucking week. Shits hilarious. They do it EVERY week, you'd think they would just stop watching and read results the next day or something to see if it was worth watching. You don't watch the WWE nowadays and expect compelling television or great TV for 3 hours, you have to be light hearted about shit, come in to this thread, see how funny the posts in here are, crack open a beer or something and just chill.
> 
> Some people take this shit way too seriously.


WRESTLING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> Either that or Bane Brad Maddox is in the match with Cena and Ryback. :lol


Or the WWE could just be WWE and forget Sheamus even won the match and have Kane in it too to further the storyline between Bryan and Kane.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly what was with Maddox trying to sound like Bane


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Best parts of the show was those awkward via satellite big show segments and y2j vs punk, the other 2h 15mins were fuckery.

oh and lesnar was decent too.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

MARK HENRY.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sheamus better be in that 3 on 3 match. I need to see that. Let Randy be in the Chamber with the Smackdown people.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moxbrose is oddly attractive in a way that he's bangable but you'd have to have pepper spray under the bed at all times.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW, did anybody else catch that fan trying to attack Sheamus through the crowd, only to have his ass bumrushed by security, and Sheamo jumping over the dude laughing all the way? Priceless.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This was a terrible RAW though, at least the first 2 hours. You have to admit how brutal that was.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> It was an okay Raw.


Yeah, it didn't suck, but it wasn't great either.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I think maddox watched too many showings of the dark knight rises this summer, he thinks he's bane :lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Swagger > Seth on the mic

Anyways, my highlights...

Swagger straight up BOSSING on Santino
Punk vs Jericho great match
Cesaro doing WORK
Sheamus going BEAST
Brock destroying Miz
Henry's return
and Alex Riley's return

(Y)


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Muta said:


> To the regular RAW Discussion posters, are there always a bunch of dweebs who say "Fuck WWE", "Worst RAW ever", "I'm never watching again!", etc... every week?


Yes. And yeah they come back the next week. Place is full of people with beaten wife syndrome. 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw ends with a boring Brad Maddox followed by another Shield brawl. Yawn. Where is this angle going again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark Henry should be in the Shield. He wouldn't fit into a flap jack but still.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous show. Basically a bunch of random matches thrown together 5 minutes before air time. The fact that a disaster performer like Maddox who is one of the worst I have ever seen, closed the show in the overrun says it all. 

Watchable/Good things:

Bruno's HOF video package 

Rock's WWE Title video package.

Mark Henry's return 

Lesnar/Heyman/Miz segment

Big Show/Del Rio hotel skits

Decent Jericho/Punk match

Terrible RAW. And they didn't even tell the audience AGAIN that Rock and Brock are going to be on RAW live next week. I don't know if they're lazy or that stupid. They need to give Rock an extra segment on the go-home show next week to sell the PPV with a money promo after the damage they did here to the interest and the extra audience that watched RAW last week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to see a gif of Sheamus running down the stairs with that goofy smile on his face.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

To be fair, this thread has been hilarious all night. Really enjoying this place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God for WWE Classics on Demand. Time to watch the 12/28/98 edition of Raw. Back when they knew how to book Raw..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


> Though, even when there's a shit show, there's people who say it was a good night. *shrugs*


I'm probably one of those guys. I haven't found an episode of Raw to be bad since the New Year's Eve episode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Moxbrose is oddly attractive in a way that he's bangable but you'd have to have pepper spray under the bed at all times.


:lmao

Honestly, I have no idea what I'd be doing if I didn't view this thread every time Raw was on


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I came to this thread tonight just to see the reaction to Lawler uttering the words "come at me bro!" and it was worth it! Ahahaha

Oh and Sheamus' eyes coming down to the ring made my night!!! 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Alex Riley was on RAW?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The thing with Maddux seemed like a last minute decision by management. He was watching for his cues the whole time.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Every single fucking week. Shits hilarious. They do it EVERY week, you'd think they would just stop watching and read results the next day or something to see if it was worth watching. You don't watch the WWE nowadays and expect compelling television or great TV for 3 hours, you have to be light hearted about shit, come in to this thread, see how funny the posts in here are, crack open a beer or something and just chill


here's the thing.. yes, its hyperbole to say "worst show ever" every time Raw sucks but this was an objectively bad Raw with a lousy crowd, and the fact of the matter is some people who say "i'm never watching again" in fact do stop watching, otherwise the ratings wouldnt have fallen down to the 2.5-3.5 range. 

The fact that you're conditioned to not expect something great anymore when you tune in is exactly the problem, they need to go back to 2 hour Raws and make better use of the time, the shows feel like 2.5 hours of filler and commercials and then 30 minutes of decency every week.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

The ending was ok. The Big Show promos were hilarious. MARK HENRY!

But we all know the real highlight was seeing "The War Machine" BROCK LESNAR destroy Miz.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Terrible show overall.....seriously i cant stand this shit anymore, i know WWE is for children now, but seems like they aiming for retarded children only.


All you do every week is whine in the RAW thread. Go stay in the TNA section or something, no one will miss you.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Sheamus better be in that 3 on 3 match. I need to see that. Let Randy be in the Chamber with the Smackdown people.


Randy is in the Chamber, as is Mysterio and D.Bryan...they only said it about 6 times throughout the night.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, fuck you haters. Bane Maddox was awesome on the mic.

"Justice awaits you"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*The Good*
- Rey/Daniel Bryan was a good match

- Mark Henry return and is an absolute badass

- Kane/Seamus was alright

- Sammartino in the HOF :mark:

- Big Show/ADR Hotel scene was a fun little fight, and best of all... something different, exciting... this is the kind of moments you need to let all feuds (even midcard ones) have so they get the intensity and hatred between the two guys over. That scene where Big Show had the food delivered was pretty pointless though.

- Maddox with the weird Bane impersonation and... well I'm not sure what the hell he was going for. Cena was supposed to call out the Shield right? Did they change course halfway through the show and decide to have Maddox become the scapegoat for Team Cena? Why'd Maddox allow himself to get beaten up? It was a pretty dumb segment but whatever, I enjoyed it, in some unintended ways maybe, but nevertheless.

- Lesnar tearing shit up

- CM Punk/Jericho was a fantastic match



*The Bad *
- That first hour may very well have been the worst hour on RAW in a long t-... well, in a few weeks at least. Literally nothing happened but one dull Ryback/Cesaro match followed by piles and piles of recaps, app plugs and commercials.


- Big Show/ADR segment was quite awful.
- Miz/Heyman/Vickie. I actually really like (non-corny face) Miz and Heyman on the mic but even the latter couldn't save it: that segment was pretty bad.

- All the recaps and commercials during the rest of the show were annoying as always

- Orton/Barrett, ugh

- That crowd was an abomination. Yeah yeah I know, how can expect them to be awake after some of the crap they pull but even so, you're supposed to be giving a reaction no matter what. If you fall asleep I do too, don't be so selfish.




Overall, looking back on it I felt pretty bored during a lot of the show but the good moments were really good and enough to leave me satisfied. It actually was a pretty good RAW, and by pretty good RAW I do mean compared to most RAWs recently and really that isn't saying much as this is supposed to be the run up to only the biggest damn PPV of the year, but I guess at this point we have to take what we can get. Pretty good RAW.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Some matches were good
> 
> Henry and Lesnar were fucking insane.
> 
> ...


This would've made for a hell of a 2 hour show. They have the talent it's just putting them in story lines people care about that they seem to suck at.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nothing was particular bad tonight but a lot of it just felt like filler. The first hour was seriously a whole lot of nothing. The only parts I seriously liked was Henry's return, Jericho/Punk and Lesnar kicking The Miz's ass. The ending was alright, I liked The Shield's live promo. I mentioned it in The Shield thread but I thought Roman Reigns came across very well on the mic, better than I expected him too. I thought he did better than Seth Rollins (Ambrose did better than both, though, obviously).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mark Henry better be in the chamber or is he gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> The thing with Maddux seemed like a last minute decision by management. He was watching for his cues the whole time.


He's always been an awkward fuck but that was more awkward than usual, so maybe.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone else think Maddox sounded like Bane from "Dark Knight Rises" when he was talking about justice? Hahaha

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I felt bored watching Raw.

Mainly because of this thread really. It's so hilarious in here at times. Golden in fact.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

maddox "so dean amrbose, seth rollins,roman reigns. justice awaits you" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

In all fairness, this episode wasn't really awful, but wasn't great. The amount of commercials absolutely kills the flow of the programme though, and the commentating is horrendous. 

Returning to two hours can't come soon enough.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

First hour-unbelievably bad.
The other two- acceptable
Good show.

LOL at Maddox's promo and the way his voice went up and down, star in the making. Very little seen of Bo Dallas which is also good. Punk v Jericho was excellent. Big Show was tonight's GOAT, Brock a close second.

Moment of the night= Miz getting a chair fucked at him...hard. Must find the vid.

Also Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> It was mostly a poorly booked counter productive mess.



If I don't feel the need to change the channel and never turn back, it's a good night. I changed the channel once tonight.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Worst RAW in a looooooooong time

Just awful, the small portions of the show that weren't fucking video packages or WWE app plugs were devoid of anything entertaining. We got absolutely nothing exciting in this show whatsoever, a dead crowd, and what may be the worst thing I've ever seen in an absolutely ATROCIOUS babyface Del Rio promo. I knew he would be awful as a babyface and, despite doing decently during his post match promo at the Rumble on WWE.com, I was absolutely correct.

0.5/10

The 0.5 was for the ten second promo the Shield cut while walking to the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mclovin it said:


> Mark Henry better be in the chamber or is he gonna have to choke a bitch?


Henry gonna dash someone through that supposed glass door.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

No kofi or ziggler tonight i noticed, odd.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maddox still doesn't have a WWE contract right? I wonder if this storyline will get him a contract? He can go to his boss and say he gave them the video of Paul Heyman and the Shield now I want a contract or something like that.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

After tonight, I'm still not ruling out the possibility of Cena being the mastermind behind all this. One major plot point about tonight was "Cena calling out The Shield" and it was suspiciously avoided. Yes, he came through the crowd and yes the ending segment looked believable, but something still doesn't seem right. That and they posted an article on WWE.com about a super stable involving all of Heyman's guys, so it would make sense that the article was posted to kind of trick the casual person a bit. They've also only started making Cena involved with The Shield more recently. The month between their first attack on him was a long time and the group was focused on Orton/Ryback/Sheamus. I don't think that's a coincidence.

Honestly, I probably am looking to deep into this, but I think enough plausible scenarios were written in to make Cena the mastermind. The company is crappy about writing set stories for everybody else, but the main event is always something they honestly try hard with.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> Anyone else think Maddox sounded like Bane from "Dark Knight Rises" when he was talking about justice? Hahaha


Yes, and it was awesome. Everyone shits on him because he's not from dem indiez, but I've been a fan of the guy for quite some time now. He's got charisma


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Maddox as Bane was amazing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Decent Raw.

+Punk promo
+Punk-Jericho match
+Bryan-Rey match
+Lesnar destroying Miz
+The Shield

The rest was meh IMO. Ending could of been better but i got no problems with it really.

Hopefully The Shield goes over Cena,Ryback and Sheamus at EC but i'm having my doubts, The Shield will probably get the upper hand next week on RAW and end up losing.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not upset, the heels have to get beat some time. The whole roster had to team up, and at least Vince's clowns didn't destroy The Shield. It could've been a lot worse, The Shield could've got AA'd, brogue kicked, and shell shocked all at once. Good thing they retreated, and Reigns was whoopin Cena's ass.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Yes, and it was awesome. Everyone shits on him because he's not from dem indiez, but I've been a fan of the guy for quite some time now. He's got charisma


I agree man. He is gold on the mic IMO. He's got "it". 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Yes. And it will continue like that until they find a way to teleport back to 1999, eventhough half of them have never even seen the Attitude Era.


Raw back then had better moments but also shittier moments as well. Mae Young's birth to a hand, Katie Vick, Kaientai chopping off Venis' manhood.... yeah.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If you skipped the first hour & just watched the second hour, that show owned. First hour was boring, last hour was bleh. Second hour was awesome.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> People can sugar coat it all they want, but that RAW sucked, seriously.
> 
> Not one mid-carder has any creative direction. The annoying thing is so many of these newer fans have such low standards, that these RAWs are allowed to pass and if you criticise, you are made to look like a complete smark.


Exactly. This product is a shell of its former self and its a shame that people still defend it to no end no matter how mediocre or awful it gets. This Raw was not "alright" or "good", it was fucking garbage and it has been for a while now mostly due to horrible writing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Didn't catch the first five minutes of the show, so I missed Punk's entrance. Just watched, and holy shit. :lmao

Punk offering a high five to the little kid with the "it's my birthday sign", then grabbing the sign away and ripping it in half was fucking GOAT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I can't remember the last time I felt bored watching Raw.
> 
> Mainly because of this thread really. It's so hilarious in here at times. Golden in fact.


This thread is easily the weekly highlight of RAW for me. Even when the show is crap (which is quite often recently) this place at least keeps me watching. If not for this thread I'd probably find something more productive to do.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Take out the first hour of overkill app crap and i thought it was a decent Raw.

I enjoyed the end. The Shield feels so much more legit then the Nexus. You could see that Reigns ,Ambrose & Rollins are the future of this company, all three have that 'it' factor.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Henry gonna dash someone through that supposed glass door.


Yeah I know :mark: this is going to be sweet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know why Ziggler wasn't on Raw tonight? Honestly just curious.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yea i forgot about Henry returning, it's about damn time.

I wonder if he will be in the Chamber match??


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

haha I fucking love Maddox. I really think he got good mic skills and he comes off natural. He has his unique way of talking and not the Bane voice, but the fun/sarcastic-like tone. It always helps that he's pleasing to the eyes. Not sure about him retuning though tbh. He got beaten up by Shield, he should've went away to come back and beg Heyman to take him under his wings.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> If you skipped the first hour & just watched the second hour, that show owned. First hour was boring, last hour was bleh. Second hour was awesome.



I said it was a good Raw, but honestly I agree with what you said. Pretty much ignored the first hour.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Vince had hip surgery tonight


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

No ziggler made this show a fail. Did like eeing thr three faces take on the shield. Sjield will lose no way a cena,shaemus and ryback team ever loses


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Love this thread, it seems to make the night go by faster unless there's an ungodly segment that's going on that won't fucking die.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Exactly. This product is a shell of its former self and its a shame that people still defend it to no end no matter how mediocre or awful it gets. This Raw was not "alright" or "good", it was fucking garbage and it has been for a while now mostly due to horrible writing.


And you with hundreds of other people will be here bitching about RAW next week.


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Also, fuck you haters. Bane Maddox was awesome on the mic.
> 
> "Justice awaits you"


Haha right on. Not sure why but i think the dude is alright.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Love this thread, it seems to make the night go by faster unless there's an ungodly segment that's going on that won't fucking die.


Completely agree. It makes the show go by much faster.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Also no AJ for once :mark:

RAW was better than the SuperBowl


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Thank God for WWE Classics on Demand. Time to watch the 12/28/98 edition of Raw. Back when they knew how to book Raw..


I watched it the other night. Very good show with an entertaining closing segment between Vince and Michaels.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Also no AJ for once :mark:
> 
> RAW was better than the SuperBowl


She probably got pulled up on her little sex tape :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Thank God for WWE Classics on Demand. Time to watch the 12/28/98 edition of Raw. Back when they knew how to book Raw..


When HBK kicked Vince after he fired him as Commish? (Y)


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SpookshowTony said:


> If I don't feel the need to change the channel and never turn back, it's a good night. I changed the channel once tonight.


I paid much more attention to this thread than the show most of the time. I like a lot of the wrestlers on the show it's just the booking is so awful most of the time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clique said:


> I watched it the other night. Good show with an entertaining closing segment between Vince and Michaels.


Yep, I remember that segment. Showing that video of HBK ripping Vince leading up to WM 14 when he called Vince a "POS" and a "jockstrap" was awesome.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> And you with hundreds of other people will be here bitching about RAW next week.



Honestly, there are those who actually want the product to be better. Then again, there are those people who love bitching for the sake of bitching. Let them enjoy torturing themselves.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

good in every aspect except they forgot about ziggles ((


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

God dammit Sheamus


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did Vince legit have hip surgery or is that just a work for the Lesnar angle?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


Outstanding work sir.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao @ the gif.

First time I've been active in a Raw thread here in a long ass time. Show was lame besides a few things but I can say one thing has stay the same for all the time I've been in Raw threads from years ago to currently...dat bitching.

can't say I never do it because I feel like I am forcing myself to watch the product just because they have stars around. 

Think I'll be taking a break on current wrestling for a bit after Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the video of that 12/28/98 Raw. The awesome part with HBK calling Vince a POS and a jockstrap starts at the 3:20 mark of the Youtube video. Loved crazy, coked out leading up to WM 14 Shawn. He was a "treat" haha.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


fpalm


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> I paid much more attention to this thread than the show most of the time. I like a lot of the wrestlers on the show it's just the booking is so awful most of the time.



Same thing with me about the thread which is why I was missing shit left and right the first hour. I like alot of the wrestlers too and I agree about the booking, but they don't seem to care about the older crowds much. I just watch for my favourites and passable segments.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Did Vince legit have hip surgery or is that just a work for the Lesnar angle?


It was legit and he was reported to be using crutches backstage.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


:damn


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Sheamus going serial-rape mode made the 3rd hour.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


Saw this when it happened and knew there would be a gif of it soon. Hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it possible to dislike Sheamus more than Cena?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Is it possible to dislike Sheamus more than Cena?


Yes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Yes.


Actually. I don't think it is.

I hate Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Itami said:


> haha I fucking love Maddox. I really think he got good mic skills and he comes off natural. He has his unique way of talking and not the Bane voice, but the fun/sarcastic-like tone. It always helps that he's pleasing to the eyes. Not sure about him retuning though tbh. He got beaten up by Shield, he should've went away to come back and beg Heyman to take him under his wings.


Maddox has charisma but there's no way he's good on the mic lol. He's really awkward. I don't know what he was rambling on about tonight and pulling out a Bane impersonation, and it sounded like he was just killing time and not sure what to say.



Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


I just... I just don't know.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


:lmao


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Opening seg was an absolute disaster. Too much kindergarten insults for cheap heat, which did not even work. That's what happens when your only schtick on the mic is to shoot on people.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't make that gif, I just brought it here because seriously is lol worthy.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


it looks like hes being called to come on down to the price is right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact that Sheamus is not only a main eventer, but made it to the main event so quickly says alot about the talent today (or lack there of) and the state of the company. This guy would be midcard 4 life (not literally for life, it's just a saying) starting from '97 to the mid 2000s. 

Even his name. Sheamus? Is that the best "creative" can do?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> it looks like hes being called to come on down to the price is right


:lmao

You summed that up perfectly. It really does look like he is on the Price is Right.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SJP said:


> Awesome Brock beat the shit outta Miz.


 :smokey


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Shelter said:


> God dammit Sheamus


lmao look at his face :lol:lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fact that Sheamus is not only a main eventer, but made it to the main event so quickly says alot about the talent today (or lack there of) and the state of the company. This guy would be midcard 4 life (not literally for life, it's just a saying) starting from '97 to the mid 2000s.
> 
> Even his name. Sheamus? Is that the best "creative" can do?


I think:HHH2 had a little something to do with it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fact that Sheamus is not only a main eventer, but made it to the main event so quickly says alot about the talent today (or lack there of) and the state of the company. This guy would be midcard 4 life (not literally for life, it's just a saying) starting from '97 to the mid 2000s.
> 
> Even his name. Sheamus? Is that the best "creative" can do?


that what happens when you're a :HHH2 guy


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Mark Henry still a heel? I missed raw tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very true.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

martinooo said:


> Is Mark Henry still a heel? I missed raw tonight


He is indeed. 

Came back, threw Daniel Bryan into the barricade, went into the ring, fucked up Rey Mysterio. Sin Cara came out to help his team mate and jumpted into the worlds strongest slam then Mark Henry hit the Vader Bomb on Rey Mysterio. The main highlight were his one liners though as usual!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Just rewatched Lesnars return and saw a sign that said "BROCK/HHH REMATCH" lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fact that Sheamus is not only a main eventer, but made it to the main event so quickly says alot about the talent today (or lack there of) and the state of the company. This guy would be midcard 4 life (not literally for life, it's just a saying) starting from '97 to the mid 2000s.
> 
> Even his name. Sheamus? Is that the best "creative" can do?


when this guy







is you friend you'll always make it to the main event


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> He is indeed.
> 
> Came back, threw Daniel Bryan into the barricade, went into the ring, fucked up Rey Mysterio. Sin Cara came out to help his team mate and jumpted into the worlds strongest slam then Mark Henry hit the Vader Bomb on Rey Mysterio. The main highlight were his one liners though as usual!


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody catch what Punk said during his match with Jericho?

Only thing i heard him say was "Overrated" & "Marks".


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the good outweighed the bad this week. Nice seeing Lesnar demolish the Miz. Punk and Jericho put on a great tv match. Mark Henry came back. The ending was a bit sour though. Especially with Lawler calling the shield "cowards"



CHIcagoMade said:


> Anybody catch what Punk said during his match with Jericho?
> 
> Only thing i heard him say was "Overrated" & "Marks".


He said something like "sit down marks!" I didn't get the rest.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh and lol at CM Punk yelling "I thought I was overrated sit down, marks!" after the fans were chanting "this is awesome".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ether said:


> Just rewatched Lesnars return and saw a sign that said "BROCK/HHH REMATCH" lol


Had to be a plant, haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> it looks like hes being called to come on down to the price is right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


Looks like that might have been Sheamus' mother 10-15 years ago.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

So no ryback or sheamus in the no.1 contenders chamber?

Looks like we may see war games style chamber?

Really have no idea what the world title match at WrestleMania will be Alberto vs Randy Orton!??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Oh my God:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr.McMahons thoughts after watching Raw:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good Raw. 
Like usual there are stuff that drags the show down but overall I enjoyed it. And of course everything Cena touches turns to shit, but what else is new.

Punk at his best, just like he has been ever since they started The Rock/CM Punk build. Best in the business right now.
He has really stepped it up as of late. He was great before but he just took it a step more when The Rock showed up for their feud.

Suprised to see Daniel Bryan get the win over Mysterio. Thought that would be a easy one for Rey. Nice to see Mark Henry back! His matches might not be the best but nobody can destroy people like him while delivering some funny oneliners.

The Brock Lesnar story moved along nicely. They continue that Brock cant be controlled, not even with Heyman. So there will only be one man that can stop him....THE UNDERTAKER! ( No, Triple H, but one can dream ).


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Hell no to break up at WM in a Beard vs Mask match

calling it now

Also "Rey can't do anything, he was decimated by the no lock" was the best line of the show


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

A typical Mark Henry promo:

Last night..... (10 seconds later) I put.... Randeh..... (10 seconds later) Awton..... Into the hall... of paaaaain.... Because I'm the world's... strongest... maaaannn.

Then enforcing a Silverback Gorilla stereotype before screaming the same 3 or 4 word line 20 times.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

mgman said:


> A typical Mark Henry promo:
> 
> Last night..... (10 seconds later) I put.... Randy..... (10 seconds later) Orton..... Into the hall... of paaaaain.... Because I'm the world's... strongest... maaaannn.
> 
> Then enforcing a Silverback Gorilla stereotype before screaming the same 3 or 4 word line 20 times.


So what you're saying is mark henry vs titus in a planet of the apes match?

It would be funnier than tensai dancing, so sure!

book it right after "ryback vs ryblack"

Followed be sheamus heel turn laying all of them out.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

DogSaget said:


> So what you're saying is mark henry vs titus in a planet of the apes match?
> 
> It would be funnier than tensai dancing, so sure!


This is PG, people! We don't want to see a gender-confused mating season event.

Oh, by the way, I made some changes to that earlier post to better suit Mark Henry's black man accent.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mark henry is the greatest wrestler of all time. that is all.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Awful. Horrendous.

Don't know what other adjective to use. And I'll save you the post...if someone is going to reply, with don't watch it anymore...I'm thinking about it, for the first time I'm giving serious consideration to giving up watching wrestling.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will just check out Mr. Ratings Return and The Brocktagon tomorrow morning. Everything else sound pitiful


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013

Sheamus/Cena/Ryback challenge The Shield to a match at Elimination Chamber & Henry talks returns


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-feb-4-2013
> 
> Sheamus/Cena/Ryback challenge The Shield to a match at Elimination Chamber & Henry talks returns


LOL but they can still book a win for Shield.

Have Cena disappear during the match for some reason, and then have it become a handicap match with Shield overpowering Sheamus and Ryback. Making Cena look more suspicious.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL but they can still book a win for Shield.
> 
> Have Cena disappear during the match for some reason, and then have it become a handicap match with Shield overpowering Sheamus and Ryback. Making Cena look more suspicious.


Ryback ain't getting pinned. Mark that down


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Ryback ain't getting pinned. Mark that down


True, it's a lot of VERY credible stars. Think Sheamus can take one for the team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't watch the show (no Rock no care) but I read the results, bet Miz was shitting his pants when Lesnar's music hit :brock

Also saw that RATINGS has returned :mark:

Was there anything else worth checking out?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Didn't watch the show (no Rock no care) but I read the results, bet Miz was shitting his pants when Lesnar's music hit :brock
> 
> Also saw that RATINGS has returned :mark:
> 
> Was there anything else worth checking out?


- Punk/Y2J had a great match
- Punk had a decent opening promo

Watch the Lesnar segment bro. 






Mad hyped when I watched it. Almost threw my furniture out. :brock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure some of you have no idea what burying really is. :argh:

Also love when some of you say fuck this company and yet come back every damn week. :bs:

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
*Mark Henry
Y2J vs. Punk
Rey vs. Bryan
Bruno in the HOF*
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Mark Henry returning as a bad-ass heel!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!

"That's not enough!"
"That's what I do!"


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> - Punk/Y2J had a great match
> - *Punk had a decent opening promo*
> 
> Watch the Lesnar segment bro.
> ...


It was terrible. A 4 year old kid could have pulled that off.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good promo by CM Punk in the opener. I guess now that Brock is back, he cant be with Heyman or something. Weird.

-Jack Swagger looking strong against Santino.

-Daniel Bryan/Rey Misterio match was decent. These two should feud with each other instead of have throwaway matches. Wow, Mark "Ratings" Henry is back! We are seeing a lot of returns in these few weeks. Glad he's back to being a monster heel.

-I thought Brock Lesnar was going to destroy Miz in the MizTV segment. But he did do some good damage on Miz. Such huge strength by Lesnar for throwing those sofas like it's nothing.

-Bruno Sammartino going into the HoF! Thank you Triple H for making it happen.

-Match of the night goes to Punk/Jericho. Thought Jericho was going to win it but Punk needed it more to continue to look strong. Strange to see these two reverse roles since their feud from last year.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Booker T. made the list of Botchamaina with his botches on the opening segment. Lol...

-Both US and Intercontinental Champions lost cleanly to their opponents. What a way to make your Champions look strong or should I say weak. 

-Cody Rhodes being fed to ADR. Also dread the ADR/Big Show feud still going on. I'm tired of rematches.

-The ending was very anti-climatic. Cena, Sheamus and Ryback coming out to attack The Shield was cool but I thought there was going to be more. Still don't understand Brad Maddox's role either. Overall, this show was average.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Man that was a beautiful F5, best one since he returned :brock

Another great performance from Heyman too, he's sorry! He's sorry! He apologizes! :heyman

Ryback's destruction of the Miz TV set was more impressive though :ryback


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Meh not a bad show, expected more but oh well. Punk was amazing as always, glad he got a clean win again, brock was a beast as always he probably hurt miz legit when he threw the chairs on him haha. Worst part of the show was cena's involvement, his promos are so poor it's becoming a joke, and if he buries the shield at EC ima be pissed !


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Henry returning and being badass :mark: 
Swagge looking badass and his new "patriot act" finisher :mark:
Brock Lesnar being badass :mark:
CM Punk and Jehrico :mark:

Everything else was forgettable. And what logic was there in Maddox trying to take on The Shield single handily?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

D Bry getting dat win back lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Btw, WHERE WAS DOLPH ZIGGLER!?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

One episode I decided to not watch and all the cool stuff happens. Bryan gets a clean win and Henry returns in the same segment. Punk gets a clean win against Jericho in what sounds like an awesome match, and Lesnar is there being Lesnar. Will have to watch later.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Brocky was a beast. I love seeing that son of a bitch beating geeks up. Making show exciting when Rock isn't there :brock.



Shelter said:


>


Good God.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

anyone else think when big show signed for the food he ordered he "accidentally" signed a contact that put him in like a i quit or cage match etc. Can't believe wwe didn't do this lol.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I unfortunately watched the Raw opening with Punk.

I suppose (at least on here) that I'm in the minority but I see little use for a Punk character. He's just rehashing the same old easy heat (you're all fat, worthless, etc) to each crowd and it's nothing new. He doesn't look like the typical WWE star wrestler, his body is nothing special and he looks like the illegitimate son of Charles Manson. 

Okay, he can wrestle but that's not even 50% of what the show is about, it's about believability and I can't suspend disbelief when I see Punk even remotely competing against a Ryback. Brings back the days of Mysterio vs Show when Mysterio would win. 

I guess Punk is 123 Kid with a mouth?

Left after Punk's diatribe, happened to channel surf to Bryan/Mysterio match in progress, loved the match and Mark Henry's return. 

Was going to flip to channel at end of show to see finale but forgot.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Miz didn't seem intimidated, he was ready. He even made the first move with that shove. Maybe not the best idea but at least he tried to prove he wasn't scared of Bork.

Great to see Henry back but there's nothing really threatening about a guy that big beaten up two little guys. He should have come in strong and attacked someone a bit bigger.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

Del Rio is fantastic as an 'underdog' face, the only bad thing about him is the fact that when he speaks spanish, he sounds like a soap-opera mexican actor


----------



## LeatherMonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

superfudge said:


> Miz didn't seem intimidated, he was ready. He even made the first move with that shove. Maybe not the best idea but at least he tried to prove he wasn't scared of Bork.
> 
> Great to see Henry back but there's nothing really threatening about a guy that big beaten up two little guys. He should have come in strong and attacked someone a bit bigger.


Your point about Henry spot on! Could of used him better


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Brogue_Kick said:


> Del Rio is fantastic as an 'underdog' face, the only bad thing about him is the fact that when he speaks spanish, he sounds like a soap-opera mexican actor


I don't think he's fantastic but it reminds me some of the bad funny TNA segments from 2010.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Mr.McMahons thoughts after watching Raw:


:lmao

We might see some changes in the product, since vince probably got forced to see the entire 3 hours show for the first time.

Any gifs of lesnar fucking chairs up?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...nry_Ready_to_Destroy_People_Tamina_Snuka.html



> The WWE App fan voting on last night's RAW was legit. RAW was originally laid out for CM Punk vs. Randy Orton in the main event. Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio was already scheduled as they didn't have faith in Rey winning the fan vote.
> 
> Source: F4WOnline


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Had to say 'fair play' to the one bloke in the crowd, in the MIZ TV segment when Heyman
was talking about Punk being screwed etc, he shouted "He's telling the truth" lol.

Has anyone got a GIF of the chair smacking off Miz's face yet lol?


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

Punk/Jericho was great, Bryan/Rey was good for the time it went.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I'm back on the Swagger bandwagon after watching RAW last night. It's amazing what a new hairstyle and facial hair could do to someone. That and he's finally stopped acting like a goddamn retard on the way to the ring with his stupid push ups.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Great to see Henry back but there's nothing really threatening about a guy that big beaten up two little guys. He should have come in strong and attacked someone a bit bigger.


I have to be honest I'm not a Henry fan (find him average at best in the ring and quite dull) but I agree, he could've made a lot more impact by taking out a bigger name.

Overall it was a decent Raw I thought. There were memorable moments, much like last week, and a few above average match ups. The highlights were the 'Miz TV' segment, Mysterio versus Bryan and especially the great Punk versus Jericho encounter. We also had some nice set ups for future bouts, including one between Kane and Bryan at 'Mania, DB's smirk after Kane lost was brilliant. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

GreenDude88 said:


> *I have to be honest I'm not a Henry fan (find him average at best in the ring and quite dull) *


This guy has to be one of those 'returning fans' who just watch it for The Rock, right? There's no way anyone can utter those words after witnessing the epicness that was Henry 2011-2012.

"WHO TOLD YOU TO MOVE?"

BTW, I think it's about damn time this forum gets a Henry smilie lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

did they chant goldberg on miz tv ? or its just me


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Great to see Henry back but there's nothing really threatening about a guy that big beaten up two little guys. He should have come in strong and attacked someone a bit bigger.


He still came in and manhandled 3 guys with ease. I think he looked badass.



ssppeeddyy said:


> did they chant goldberg on miz tv ? or its just me


Yep. They will always chant Goldberg when Ryberg is in the ring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ssppeeddyy said:


> did they chant goldberg on miz tv ? or its just me


Plus, Raw was in Atlanta


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

zep81 said:


> Plus, Raw was in Atlanta


yea that i did know  

to the other guy, but ryback was not in the ring


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6SBWrnFnTXg

Backstage Fallout: Jericho, Swagger, & Rhodes


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Just caught up on last night's show. I missed a good one.

So glad to see that the ratings is finally back. Mark Henry needs to bring back the Hall of Pain.
Jericho and Punk was an amazing match. 
Always happy to see Bork.
Glad The Shield got to actually speak at a live show. Don't think I've seen that yet. 
Quote of the night: "That wasn't Paul. It was CGI!"


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Yep. They will always chant Goldberg when Ryberg is in the ring.


Ryback wasn't on Miz TV...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

We all love a good moan about how turgidly shit Raw usually is, but i have to give them credit where it's due. That was a great show filled with meaningful segments, and fun matches. Hopefully they keep it up at least until Mania.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah there was some shit but there always is.

Punk/Jericho was AWESOME. Bryan/Mysterio had a nice go home sequence. BEAST tearing shit up. Punk's promo was okay but ruined by a shite crowd. 

WWE, do not go back to Atlanta for at least a year, they are AWFUL. I thought Rock was meant to be appearing via satellite, i don't remember this, did i miss something?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Miz getting destroyed by LESNAR was the highlight. Could watch that again and again.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

He didn't destroy him enough for me.

Put him (kayfabe) on the shelf till after Mania.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ever Wolf said:


> He didn't destroy him enough for me.
> 
> Put him (kayfabe) on the shelf till after Mania.


Oh, for sure. I wanted him to destroy him like he did Cena at the start of their Extreme Rules.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> This guy has to be one of those 'returning fans' who just watch it for The Rock, right? There's no way anyone can utter those words after witnessing the epicness that was Henry 2011-2012.


I'm certainly not a returning fan watching each week for Rock's similar routines. And describing anything about Henry's title reign as 'epicness'? It was only wrestlers like Orton and Bryan working hard that made it look decent. His series with Big Show was awful. Fair enough if people like him, I just don't personally get the appeal.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I didn't even notice that Ziggler wasn't on the show. That's how much presence he's got, and I'm a fan of the guy.

Raw had some really great moments last night, and since no 3 hour show is ever going to be perfect, that's good enough for me. Bryan/Mysterio was fun, Punk/Jericho was awesome. Shield on the mic~! Heyman~! Punk~! Lesnar~! HENRY~! 

It's great to have some GOOD monsters back on the roster. Henry and Lesnar showing them boys how it's done.

Punk and Heyman cut money promos.

Cesaro and Rhodes being thrown to the wolves wasn't great, but you can't have everything, right?

Show/ADR is the first decent WHC feud since... ??? I really like what they're trying to do, and Show is un-fucking-believable as a heel chasing the title. ADR NEEDS Ricardo. That's the only way he's getting a consistent pop at this point.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Del Rio's pandering to the crowd was cringe worthy. Just cos you can't get over without your manager bertie.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

WWE should never return to that godforsaken hellhole Atlanta, ever again. If you go back and watch every second of the hour show, I'm fairly certain there were boring chants in every segment. Was the show overall boring? Maybe, but I mean it was to the point of absurdity. They started chanting boring at Heyman not even 10 seconds into him speaking. I mean, you want let him say more than 3 words before you decide it's boring?

No reactions for anyone. Including Cena. He got probably the best of the reactions but even his was muted compared to times before. Just an awful awful crowd.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

wrasslinsreal said:


> anyone else think when big show signed for the food he ordered he "accidentally" signed a contact that put him in like a i quit or cage match etc. Can't believe wwe didn't do this lol.


I believe that they may continue with that in Smackdown, is a good way to add an stipulation.



> Del Rio's pandering to the crowd was cringe worthy. Just cos you can't get over without your manager bertie.


I agree that it wasn't a good promo but he has been getting good reactions and last week have him mostly alone at the tapings and he did well. Also the crowd sucked balls, judging by that crowd Bryan isn't over and that's a lie.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

I JUST watched Brock Lesnar assaulting the hell out of the Miz..and it amused me how when Brock Lesnar tossed over the couch effortlessly no one said a damn thing about it, but when Ryback did it using wayyy more effort than Lesnar did cats acted like it was the most impressive thing they'd ever seen. Hell, they didn't even replay Lesnar tossing the couch a thousand times like they did with Ryback. It just goes to show that Ryback aint nothing special, and how real Lesnar was/i


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Naman said:


> I JUST watched Brock Lesnar assaulting the hell out of the Miz..and it amused me how when Brock Lesnar tossed over the couch effortlessly no one said a damn thing about it, but when Ryback did it using wayyy more effort than Lesnar did cats acted like it was the most impressive thing they'd ever seen. Hell, they didn't even replay Lesnar tossing the couch a thousand times like they did with Ryback. It just goes to show that Ryback aint nothing special, and how real Lesnar was/i


That pretty much sums up the difference between the two. Lesnar never needed to be sold because he's legit in every sense of the word. Anything and everything he does looks impressive. 

With Ryback, we need to be told that what he did was "impressive" because he's not legit.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm hoping for a lot more Lesnar appearances and I would even like to see him fight at Elimination Chamber, even though that is unlikely. Looking forward to the Triple H return and build up to this WM match up, can definately see Heyman getting pedigreed by Triple H as revenge.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

HBK's gonna get his arm broken again :brock


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got done with the show. Here's the good:

- Orton didn't job
- Brock Lesnar on a rampage
- Jericho/Punk was good
- Bryan/Mysterio was alright
- No AJ, Ziggler or stupid Tensai segments

Negatives:
- No Rock


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Lesnar throwing those chairs at Miz was awesome. He F 5'd him kinda close to that couch too.

Miz sucks to a ridiculous level as a face. Not that he's ever been much good at anything.....but right now he's flat out awful. It's not working at all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love to see that replay close-up of the chair smashing off Miz's face if anyone has it plz (or the full clip including that bit).


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

LBGetBack said:


> Lesnar throwing those chairs at Miz was awesome. He F 5'd him kinda close to that couch too.
> 
> Miz sucks to a ridiculous level as a face. Not that he's ever been much good at anything.....but right now he's flat out awful. It's not working at all.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7_LGC0TKKo

Lesnar and henry.. bout fucking time RTWM gets interesting.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brocklesnar2012 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7_LGC0TKKo
> 
> Lesnar and henry.. bout fucking time RTWM gets interesting.


Is it just us UK'ers who got the close up replay of the chair hitting Miz?  I gotta find that bit lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I think so, I can´t remember that I saw the chair hit Miz. Just saw Brock throwing it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

That camerawork on Shield beating down Maddox was fucking annoying. I almost got a headache watching that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk had a decent opening segment to start off RAW. Him ripping that birthday kid's sign, making Justin Roberts call him the "People's Champion", and interacting with the fans (plants or otherwise) was a nice touch. Saying the Paul Heyman in the backstage video was possibly CGI was funny.

The Cesar/Ryback match was honestly nothing much worth talking about.

Next was a squash match with Jack Swagger dominating Santino. Nothing else here worth noting. Although I did kind of liked Swagger's black singlet. Apparently, WWE is trying to build him up as being completely changed. We'll see. Probably won't amount to nothing though.

All I remember about ADR/Rhodes match was Cody wearing that mustache-comb shirt. :lol The very next segment with Big Show at some hotel via satellite was nice in that Show played off a really good intimidating heel. Although there's certain someone who does an even better version later on in the episode.

Bryan/Rey was a nice little technical match. One of the two matches on RAW that were actually good. These two really complement each other.

It was quickly overshadowed by the return of Mark Henry though. I marked out at this. The Hall of Pain has returned and it was very awesome, destroying Bryan, Rey, and Sin Cara. Henry is so good at playing the intimidating dominating heel. Very nice to see him back! One of the best segments of the night.:mark:

The Sheamus/Kane match was kind of slow for me. Not in the sense that these two are huge guys and one of them is getting old or anything, because I know both are capable of fast-paced action. It's just that there were moments where it looked awkward, like they were just wandering around waiting for the next move, and such. Sheamus and Kane are both good workers, but this match just didn't do much for me. Bryan coming in just to troll Kane was hilarious though.

The only good thing about the MizTV segment was Heyman being his usual epic self, and Brock Lesnar F5ing Miz.

Orton/Barrett match. Same old match. Seen it many times now. The Bo Dallas promo in the beginning was downright bad. The guy definitely needs to work on his promos, mic skills, etc. And from what I hear, apparently Cena is high on him? :cena2 dat Cena push.

The return of those Fandango vignette was hilarious. WWE seems to have just remembered Johnny Curtis.

The Jericho and Punk match was the other match that was good, and was the best match of the night for me. That's not saying much though, considering all the other matches were nothing special in the first place...For what it's worth, these two put on a very good, fairly long match. Kudos to them.

Congrats to Bruno Sammartino for finally getting inducted in the Hall of Fame. A legend among legends.

The ADR/Big Show hotel segment was okay I guess. Nice to see some fights going on somewhere that isn't backstage. 

Brad Maddox getting some mic time, playing that heel starving for some fame and calling out the Shield. I think he played the role fairly good. It was really refreshing to have the Shield get some mic time as well. WWE needs to have them start speaking on the mic much more frequently, and maybe have them do some individual matches to book them strong and such.

The only thing worth noting about the ending was Sheamus' face as he was coming downstairs.

Overall, a slightly above average RAW. Mark Henry's return was the highlight of the entire show for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very accurate throw of the chair by Brock.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What was the actual logic behind Vickie's decision to rehire Lesnar? Something about him being an elite free agent and she wanted to do it in order to impress Vince? 

Why would Vince be impressed by the rehiring of a man who fucked up his son-in-law on more than one occasion during the summer and who tried to hold the company by the balls with this crazy demands "Monday Night RAW Starring brock Lesnar"? Does this seem illogical to anyone else or am I missing something here?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

To me it looked like Heyman had spun her a lie and manipulated her to re sign Brock so that she her self didn't understand what she was doing. Heyman had a guilty face when Vicki was explaining it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually thought Raw was utter dog shit this week. I found it very difficult to watch at times. Outside of the MizTV segment and the Punk/Jericho match, everything else was shit. The Shield stuff at the end was allright I suppose. I didn't give a fuck about the rest of it though and I just found it a chore to watch and that hasn't happened for me in ages. Maybe it was the 50 million WWE APP mentions or replays, I don't know. The entire first hour was a waste of time. I thought it would get better. It didn't. 

All I have to say is, BROCK LESNAR is a fucking machine. The atmosphere just changes when he walks into the arena. It's fantastic and translates through the screen. Everybody knows that somebody is getting fucked up. Miz came out of that segment looking like a million bucks and so did Lesnar. Brilliant booking and the one bright spot on an otherwise shitty show. Props to Heyman as usual and even Vickie too. Everybody was great in that segment. Just compelling TV.

As for the rest, outside of the Punk/Jericho match, no fucks were given.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like something Heyman would do alright, and Vickie has been playing a really gullible character lately, as seen in those promos with Vince where he kept getting her to screw over Ziggler. Ya Heyman was probably behind it.

:heyman


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the no fucks given attitude from the beast, cracks me up him throwing those chairs at Moz, then doing the F5 perilously close to the sofa. Brock has such an aura about him, if he beat HHH again, and stuck around, he'd get people more invested even on limited dates.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I couldn't have sat through the 3 hours, but a great Punk/Jericho match, Brock destroying Miz and the return of RATINGZ made it enjoyable to skip through

I have to pay tribute to Punk kneeing that sign in half as well, absolutely hilarious


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TheBusiness said:


> I have to pay tribute to Punk kneeing that sign in half as well, absolutely hilarious


It was. And the little girl was laughing about it too, and it didn't seem to mind at all, which was pretty awesome to see.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good RAW, with 2 good matches and an excellent one. Brock was freakin' awesome, same was Heyman. I really liked Miz, last night, dunno why


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't wanna repeat everything that was epic for the 100000 time like BORK and Punk/Jericho etc. etc., so I just post one of my personal highlights:










Vickie and Heyman, again, fantastic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk/Jericho was a good match. Was a very good match by TV standards. Wasn't a big fan of their 2012 feud, but this match was good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Raw last night. The Jericho/Punk match owned, the ending segment was good, HENRY coming back was awesome and Heyman is gold.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NeyNey said:


> Vickie and Heyman, again, fantastic.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

They were both brilliant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman is such a great heel. Is there anything that man can't do? I think not.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Are they turning Punk babyface and having Heyman ditch him to work with Brock?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I really enjoyed the Lesnar beatdown on Miz, Heyman's role on MizTV and Punk vs. Y2J.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't enjoy Miz risking a legit injury from Brock throwing the chair at his face. Sure Miz is awful on the show, but he's a better real-life person than Bork.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk as baby face against Brock at wm? Could be a swerve....


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Are they turning Punk babyface and having Heyman ditch him to work with Brock?


Well i wouldn't say so after his promo and his upcoming match with Rocky.

Maybe after Wrestlemania, for now i think Heyman will just be seen more with Brock because he NEEDS a mouthpiece.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk as baby face against Brock at wm? Could be a swerve....


I think Punk vs Brock will main event SummerSlam. Too early for it to happen now


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

JY57 said:


> I think Punk vs Brock will main event SummerSlam. Too early for it to happen now


Would be interesting match for sure, Punk vs heyman on the mic would be gold too!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Not one cheer for the del Rio, door reveal???? awwwww poor bertie


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^^ Why would there have been? They weren't in a city with a large, Hispanic contingent this week.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Vickie Guererro was great as usual, her and Heyman's interactions with each other have been awesome.*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Vickie Guererro was great as usual, her and Heyman's interactions with each other have been awesome.*


she's a segment killer for me, the heyman/miz promo was intense and serious then as soon as Vickie stepped in it went downhill and became silly


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah..Vickie played her part perfectly. Her being the reason Lesnar is back makes sense and is WHY she's the heel leader on the show.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I gotta be honest with ya, that was a pretty awesome RAW.

especially in terms of matches.

Cesaro Vs Ryback, Mysterio Vs Bryan, Jericho Vs Punk, Del Rio Vs Rhodes. 

All good matches.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Highlights - 

Punk promo

Bryan vs Ray

Henry return

Punk vs Y2J

Brock fucking up the miz.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw 2/4/2013 Thoughts*

Late thoughts due to me being lazy.

* To get this out of the way, no Ziggler or AJ was disappointing for the mark in me 

* Punk's beginning promo was typically great. Absolutely love the delusional character he is playing at the moment. Really entertaining stuff and keeps the intrigue for Punk/Rock II without Rock being there. This is interrupted by Booker T who ruined the entire segment almost stumbling over his words and messing up in an epic botchamania like performance. Thankfully he took a step back and got it together so it wasn't a complete disaster but man did Booker ever botch his promo. Punk's work was almost ruined.

* The amount of recaps for the voting on the Raw Active match was fucking ridiculous. Force feeding at its absolute finest and it was more than just a little annoying. Hint WWE: You can promote something without shoving it down our fucking throats! The worst part of this show was the definitely the amount of recaps this thing had and the amount of on screen time the commentators had.

* Ryback in a decent match? WTF IS THIS. Ryback vs Cesaro was decent for the time it got. Definitely Ryback's best in ring performance to date. It doesn't say much because he relied on all his power moves and he still was a little gassed. But he did well in this match. Cesaro sold for him well and did his part as always.

* Rey delivers one of his typically dull promos but that was to be expected. Rey was never a promo guy anyway.

* The Shield package was pretty fucking awesome to say the least. WWE are doing a great job with making these guys look legit but seem to be lacking a long term plan with them, booking on a week to week basis.

* Swagger is back and I could give zero fucks. He is more intense I'll give him that but he is still goofy as hell. He has the stupidest looking angry face I've ever seen, it looks so stupid :lmao :lmao :lmao. Honestly do not know what people see in this guy. Yes he is a decent/good worker but there are about 15 wrestlers in the WWE alone who are better. Plus he can't talk and has the stupidest facial expressions on the planet. He would make for a great comedy wrestler, he cannot be taken as a serious competitor in this mans eyes. Match was a glorified squash.

* Del Rio vs Cody was a good match but short. Del Rio looking great in the ring and I'm liking that he is incorporating more of a face offense now. What the heck is Cody's t-shirt? :lol. Good match, too short.

* Del Rio's promo was bad here, I'm a fan of the Del Rio face turn but the sucking up to the crowd here was really sickly and Del Rio has never been one to have a great delivery on the stick. Show's work here saved it from being a bad segment, really good promo work here by Show. He has been playing an excellent heel recently.

* Rey Mysterio vs Bryan was a very good match. Bryan did the absolute sickest gutbuster I've ever seen :mark: :mark: :mark:. I marked out so hard for that. Rey still has it to some degree but has clearly lost a step. Bryan carried him through the match. Bryan got the clean submission victory and is in the chamber. Happy about that for sure.

* HEEL MARK HENRY :mark: :mark: :mark: Henry is back as the hall of pain gimmick and literally destroyed Bryan, Mysterio and Sin Cara. So glad to see Henry back after his epic run as a heel in 2011. I hope they use him well again and we have the big man destroying people left right and centre again. "THAT'S WHAT I DO!" :mark:

* Filler with Show ordering food? Seriously? :lmao. I mean it was humourous but come on. You know WWE are struggling for content when they do something like this.

* Sheamus vs Kane was decent enough. Nothing to write home about. Bryan costs Kane the match. Whether or not Bryan is turning heel again or if this is just a part of their antics I don't know. But WWE are definitely teasing it.

* MizTV up until Vickie coming out was going at a rate that it could have been a segment of the year contender. Heyman seems to bring the best out of everyone and this was certainly true with Miz. In fact Miz was so good and believable here that it shocked the hell out of me. Great confrontation between the both, really intense. I was absolutely loving this thing until Vickie came out and almost ruined the entire thing. I get that Vickie revealing she signed Lesnar is a plot twist in the storyline and I had no problem with that but she seriously took the wind out of the sails of this segment and really effected how tense this thing was. Thankfully whenever Miz and Heyman took the lead it went right back up. Then Lesnar's music hit and we got the showdown between Lesnar and Miz in which I never thought I would want to see but after Heyman and Miz's work had me intrigued. Lesnar was an absolute beast and a monster here, throwing Miz out of the ring and throwing the chairs at him. Miz got a little comeback before Lesnar crushed him with the F5. Heyman's acting again was absolutely brilliant. Heyman right now to me is reaching GOAT status when it comes to an on screen personality/manager right now. Everything he is doing is turning into gold right now. Great segment which could have been brilliant if it weren't for Vickie's involvement.

* How many times do we have to see Orton vs Barrett? It was a good match but jesus christ give these guys some fresh match ups, it is getting old to say the least.

* Bo Dallas gave one of the worst promos I've ever heard and it was TAPED. Jesus Christ this kid is fucking *AWFUL.* Get him off my TV screen already, I just want to punch him in the fucking face. I hope Wade crushes him.

* Great match between Jericho and Punk. I'll have to rewatch it but I didn't think it was as awesome as some people thought it was but it definitely was one of the best TV matches of the year. Especially the final few mins which were superb and really had me on the edge of my seat. But then again, we are talking about one of the GOAT's and one of the best current talents WWE has. So I'm not surprised in the slightest. I will admit I have bias towards them though as they are two of my favourites.

* Bruno Sammartino *FINALLY*in the hall of fame. Great day for WWE and wrestling in general. This class is looking like the best HOF class since 2005. Foley, Backlund, Trish and Sammartino...that is one heck of a line up already. All of which deserve to be there.

* The Show/Del Rio hotel confrontation was predictable and the ending was bad. I did not find Del Rio's excuse that funny at all. In fact it was stupid and it insults people's intelligence that the people in the lift would have bought it. I would have been fine with it if it was a comical angle or even just a promo segment between these guys it wouldn't have been as bad but in a supposedly serious brawl it just did not sit well with me. This feud is turning pretty much into a rehash of Sheamus and Show which is extremely disappointing because it could have been a lot more. This was Del Rio's worst night as a face so far. Hopefully they book him better from now on and he performs as good as he was doing before RR.

* The Maddox inclusion was rather random but with his gimmick it makes sense. He wants to be famous, the centre of attention and all the spotlight. So having him come out and call the Shield to try and proclaim himself as the hero does make a lot of sense. But it did all rather come out of nowhere. I really like Maddox's gimmick and it has a lot of potential. He certainly has a degree of charisma. His promo performance was rather up and down. He was doing really well to a point and then he started doing a really poor impression of Bane which really didn't sit well with me. Still Maddox has a lot of potential, they just need to not have him booked in such a random manner like this.

* The Shield comes out and we FINALLY have LIVE MIC TIME with these guys. Ambrose was typically very good albeit he was kept a little short in terms of promo time plus it was hard to hear him at first because of the crowd. But still, Ambrose being Ambrose aka always going to be good on the mic. Rollins also did well and is now starting to really get the feel into his role, he is improving for sure. Did a good job. Reigns was kept short and sweet just how he should be booked. Beat down was what it was. The ending of the show however was so anticlimatic and disappointing. Cena comes out followed by Ryback and then Sheamus through the crowd the way the Shield does to surround the ring. Then they attack the Shield who are forced to back down and into the crowd. It wasn't bad per se but after all that build up the brawl felt really short and didn't really lead to anything other than the faces getting the upper hand on the Shield. Which I don't mind, I just think it could have been done a lot better.

* Overall, the MizTV segment, Henry's return, Jericho/Punk, mostly good match quality and Punk's opening promo bumps this up to a decent show. But there was still a lot of meh and bad stuff that needs to be addressed.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anybody know what CM Punk says to the crowd during his match with Jericho after Jericho gets out of the Anaconda Vice by grabbing the ropes? People were chanting, "This is awesome!" and Punk says, "Of course it was overrated, CM Marks!" Or something similar to that. That's what I heard at least and if he did say that then what did he mean by it? Lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Thought it was OK, I didn't like the order of the segments to be honest. The ending of the show should have been switched with the Miztv Segment. 

Decent Raw but the meat and potato's of RAW for a month has been Rock/Punk and that was on hold this week.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

"First it was overrated, now it's awesome. Sit down marks"

Something along those lines i believe.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"I thought I was overrated, sit down marks!"


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

He actually shouted ''The first two were over-rated? Sit down Marks'' assuming he was referring to their matches last year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He yelled "I thought I was overrated, sit down marks!" 

A lot of people tweet him (and a lot on the Internet for that matter) that he's overrated, probably referring to that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Thought it was OK, I didn't like the order of the segments to be honest. The ending of the show should have been switched with the Miztv Segment.


I thought so too. Seems Brock showing up was the biggest thing last night, should have main evented the show. Plus, I hated the ending of Raw this week anyways.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

punk secretly reads this forum


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> "I thought I was overrated, sit down marks!"


I fucking laughed my ass off @ that. :lmao Love that guy, man.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Anyone else thought Sheamus looked sillier than Swagger does when he was running through the crowd?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Early in the match fans chanted "Overrated!", directed at Punk which Punk made a comment about it being disrespectful.

Towards the end, when the "This is Awesome" chants started, he said "First it was overrated, sit down marks!", which twisted what the overrated chants earlier were aimed for, switching it to the match instead of Punk specifically, and made the fans look like hypocrites for calling the match overrated earlier but then "Awesome" later on.

That's what it was all about.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

As usual with RAW, the only things worth watching involved Punk, Heyman, Lesnar and The Shield. Fast-forwarded the rest of the bullshit. Oh yeah, the Bruno video was fucking great too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just saw the main event, did Lawler really say COME AT ME BRO!? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Just saw the main event, did Lawler really say COME AT ME BRO!? :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao YES. Had to rewind when I first watched it, just to make sure.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk was awesome as always, his match with y2j was amazing, segment with heyman vicky lesnar miz was great, and the shield as always were good. Cena sucked as always, dunna why we got orton vs barret AGAIN! It's been done to death already!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Just saw the main event, did Lawler really say COME AT ME BRO!? :lmao :lmao


Yep. This is the only thing from Monday that stuck with me.
No it isn't.

The Jericho/Punk match was great. It was refreshing to see a walls of Jericho succeed even if Punk made it to the rope. I unintentionally spoilered myself that Punk would win, but I kind of saw that coming anyway.

I liked swagger's performance, but using the ankle lock and calling it "The Patriot Act"... I didn't know quite how I felt about that.

Mark Henry returning...yeah that was amazing.

I wasn't impressed by much of what Cena, Shaemus, Orton, and Ryback gave to the show, but the last segment with the shield was pretty good. Maddox has been scoring points here and there with me lately. He pulled a great promo.

The show had some good things, but the bad outweighed the good for me personally. It's a good thing I was able to fast forward through the matches that bored me to death.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Just watched RAW

I pissed myself laughing at Booker T / Punk and later on the Heyman / Vickie interaction


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The great thing about the Booker botch on the mic is you can actually hear the crowd laugh right after he does it. 

DAT BOOK.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Just watched RAW
> 
> I pissed myself laughing at Booker T / Punk and later on the Heyman / Vickie interaction





ShowStopper '97 said:


> The great thing about the Booker botch on the mic is you can actually hear the crowd laugh right after he does it.
> 
> DAT BOOK.


Oh god yes, I remember that now! :kobe3
It made me laugh because it reminded me of my boss. My boss is great and all, but he tends to fumble with his words every now and again.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else love how evil Paul's face got after Miz mentioned ECW? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

pewpewpew said:


> Anyone else love how evil Paul's face got after Miz mentioned ECW? :lol


I noticed that, too. I was half-expecting Sandman to come out of the crowd and hit Miz in the back of the head with a Singapore cane.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Raw sucked as usual. only redeeming factors were lesnar-miz and Ortons POP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Raw sucked as usual. only redeeming factors were lesnar-miz and Ortons POP.


Don't forget Miz getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Don't forget Miz getting his ass kicked.





Billion Dollar Man said:


> Raw sucked as usual. only redeeming factors were lesnar-miz and Ortons POP.


I thought i said that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I thought i said that.


Ha, my bad.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

No prob, don't you find it crazy how Ortons still gets big pops still despite his booking, the charisma right there. He's essentially Y2J #2 in that aspect.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> No prob, don't you find it crazy how Ortons still gets big pops still despite his booking, the charisma right there. He's essentially Y2J #2 in that aspect.


Yeah, Orton's charisma is undeniable. Some people will obviously laugh because they're too ignorant to know that "charisma" is not talking a bunch of trash for 15 minutes.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Orton has been direction-less for a full year now. Yet he has remained incredibly over. It goes to show that he is one the few true stars they have built, a simple push and he is perfect main-event material again.(And I really don't like Orton)


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, Orton's charisma is undeniable. Some people will obviously laugh because they're too ignorant to know that "charisma" is not talking a bunch of trash for 15 minutes.


And even then, Orton has essentially done that too.


----------



## billyhaha (Feb 9, 2013)

meh, where was rock?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

billyhaha said:


> meh, where was rock?


Not on raw, too busy shooting movies, didn't you know his movie career > the wwe title? Wwe still gave him the title but oh well,


----------

